# Jusqu'ou ira la France à la coupe du monde ?



## Dark-Tintin (12 Juin 2006)

Alors, a votre avis, quand la france va elle perdre (ou gagner ?)


----------



## Dory (12 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Alors, a votre avis, quand la france va elle perdre (ou gagner ?)



Les Français vont avoir de longues vacances... puisqu'ils rentrent la semaine prochaine..d'Allemagne.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Vont pas passez le premier tour.
Allez la Fuiffe.


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (12 Juin 2006)

Hé hé hé, y vont déjà perdre face à la nation de la fondue!! On va vous mettre une tomme poellée dans la figure!!! 3-0, mais pour la suisse évidement (avec l'accent hein!) 

Nan, plus sérieusement, la France passe pas le premier tour, ou si il passe, ca sera grace à chirac, comme pour la finale y'a 8 ans contre le brésil ... 

On dit MERCI à l'argent et à la corruption ... )

Mais bon, on est pas comme ca nous, en suisse, et donc je vous souhaite tout de même d'aller le plus loin possible! pfffffff.....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Bon. j'vais être rapidement clair.

Ou vous remontez le niveau immédiatement, ou on s'arrange pour modérer a priori tout ce qui parle de foot dans le bar.

Le foot a droit de cité. C'est un fait, faites vous-y. Et il a aussi le droit d'être épargné par vos inepties. Si vous êtes intéressés par le foot, comment voulez-vous que ceux que ça n'intéresse pas ne se foutent pas de vous ? Et si vous n'êtes pas intéressés par le foot, vous n'avez pas une autre activité intelligente à faire ?

Merci 


(Sourire aussi. Mais plus dur).


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

Quel est le farceur qui a voté "on gagne"?
    

edit : 
ah merde, juste derrière Backcat, vais m'faire engueuler moi...
Bon, allez, du coup j'vais dire un truc pas trop con :

"N'oublions pas qu'en 98, tout le monde se moquait des bleus et de leur entraineur. Mais ils ont gagné quand même... Et je ne crois pas trop à la corruption sur ce coup là quand même, ça me parait un peu osé.
Donc les pronostics méchants et les moqueries seront ressorties à bon escient en cas de victoire de la France cette année, faites gaffe les marioles. "

(Pas mal hein?)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

J'ai voté on gagne !  

D'un autre côté avec l'entraineur actuel... je sait pas... en tout cas on se moque de lui, est-ce un signe ? ouai... il pas sélectionné Giuly....
Et puis faut dire aussi que Ribéry joue pas mal hein... je pense qu'on a nos chances


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juin 2006)

Tain les mecs zêtes optimistes vous! :rateau:

Majorité qui pensent qu'on ira pas au delà du premier tour ! 

Lucidité ou pessimisme ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ou vous remontez le niveau immédiatement, ou on s'arrange pour modérer a priori tout ce qui parle de foot dans le bar.



*Je ne sais pas vous mais*
là, franchement, je trouve que le niveau s'est subitement relevé d'un coup sec !


----------



## fredintosh (12 Juin 2006)

_Allez, essayons d'être sérieux et dans le sujet._

J'ai l'impression que le plus difficile, c'est d'être 1er de son groupe pour se qualifier aux tours suivants.
Comme c'est sur 3 matches, ça limite la faute à pas de chance, donc c'est normalement l'équipe la plus méritante qui sort du lot.

Ensuite, des huitièmes jusqu'en finale, je dirais que le facteur chance est beaucoup plus déterminant, puisqu'il n'y a pas de match retour pour se rattraper d'un mauvais coup du sort (but malchanceux, joueur blessé, manque de réussite, etc.).
J'ai le souvenir que les précédentes victoires ou défaites de la France ces 25 dernières années, passé le 1er tour, se sont souvent jouées à peu de choses.

Donc, en résumé, je pense que la France a toutes ses chances d'aller en finale... à condition de passer le 1er tour !


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Donc, en résumé, je pense que la France a toutes ses chances d'aller en finale... à condition de passer le 1er tour !



Ce qui n'est pas forcément gagné...
(sans vouloir en rajouter une couche)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'on a nos chances




*Enfin bon*
faut pas oublier que cette même équipe de France ne s'était pas montré impériale face à  une aussi modeste équipe les îles Feroe il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça. 

Si le niveau de ce groupe avait été un rien plus élevé, vous pouviez vous passer de Zidane et ses sbires au mondial 2006. 

Vos espoirs, vous devriez les placer ailleurs, en des choses sur lesquelles vous avez une influence directe plutôt que d'espérer dans une totale passivité...


----------



## fredintosh (12 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Vos espoirs, vous devriez les placer ailleurs, en des choses sur lesquelles vous avez une influence directe plutôt que d'espérer dans une totale passivité...


L'un n'empêche pas l'autre.


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2006)

En Allemagne !



Serieusement, je trouve, compte tenu de notre qualification laborieuse, qu'elle soit en Allemagne c'est deja un pas de realise....
Alors premier tour....oui, j'espere !!
apres...on verra.



PS "plus d'accents aigüs sur mon iBook"


----------



## Grug2 (13 Juin 2006)

:affraid: Arrrgleuh renover le bar pour le transformer en PMU café des sport&#8230; 

nan je plaisante (et sors de suite) de toutes façons c'est Nadal qui va gagner.


----------



## Fondug (13 Juin 2006)

Bah il manque une possibilité : 1/8eme de finale.
C'est pour celle-là que je voterai. Ok, ils passent le premier tour mais se font torcher ensuite contre chaipubien, l'Ukraine je crois ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Juin 2006)

Euh, dans notre groupe y'a bien France, Togo, Corée, Suisse ou je me trompe ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Euh, dans notre groupe y'a bien France, Togo, Corée, Suisse ou je me trompe ?


Le Togo on leur a pas pris leurs joueurs ?


----------



## Fondug (13 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Euh, dans notre groupe y'a bien France, Togo, Corée, Suisse ou je me trompe ?


 
J'parlais du 1/8eme de finale. Tain, t'es encore plus nul que moi en foot.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2006)

_On_ passe pas le premier tour...
_On_ va jusqu'en quarts-de-finale
_On_ gagne.

Mais... pourquoi... _on_?

C'est vraiment pas sympa pour les Belges qui passent par ici. 

*Paul, si tu nous lis*...


----------



## Imaginus (13 Juin 2006)

Perso le foot et moi ca fait... Pas grand chose en fait.
La France ? 

Normalement Zidane ca tout donner pour partir la tete haute. Le defit est à la hauteur du challenge. L'equipe parait soudé,le talent est la,l'envie aussi. Pourquoi pas ?

Allez la France !


----------



## joanes (13 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Enfin bon*
> 
> Vos espoirs, vous devriez les placer ailleurs, en des choses sur lesquelles vous avez une influence directe plutôt que d'espérer dans une totale passivité...




La fraicheur de la bière ???


----------



## fredintosh (13 Juin 2006)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> En Allemagne !


J'ai du lire ça hier soir, et là, rétroactivement, et relisant le sujet du fil, je viens seulement de comprendre la blague qui m'avait laissé perplexe la veille... :rateau: 

 Ca va plus, là, il me faut d'urgence des vacances, moi...  

:mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Juin 2006)

J'ai vu jouer hier soir les Croates et les Brésiliens.... et même si je supporte notre équipe, je les trouve quand même plus performants.

P.S. Cela étant ils ont joué plus tard que nous et la chaleur n'était pas la même..  ça a son importance quand même non ?


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Cela étant ils ont joué plus tard que nous et la chaleur n'était pas la même.. ça a son importance quand même non ?


 
non !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

On est mal barré !!!


----------



## Pooley (14 Juin 2006)

donc la suite...

defaite 1-0 contre la corée et match nul 2-2 contre le togo ^^

ce qui fait qu'ils finiront bons derniers de leur poule ou avant derniers si ils prennent moins de buts que le togo...

ah lala sacrés footballeurs 

perso je vois bien l'allemagne foutre une grosse taule au bresil en finale, mais c'est que mon avis...en meme temps ils sont chez eux et ils ont une vache de bonne équipe  (bah oui les gros mots sont interdits flûte)


----------



## tirhum (14 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Cela étant ils ont joué plus tard que nous et la chaleur n'était pas la même..  ça a son importance quand même non ?


bien sûr.........


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

....si en plus c'est pas d'aujourd'hui ..alors 

on est vraiment mal barré


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2006)

Je ne les vois pas repartir de suite, mais bon, comme disait un ami suisse: _la France a tout à perdre_. Et cela suffit parfois


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bien sûr.........




Oui c'est tout à fait ça       J'adore.....


----------



## Pooley (14 Juin 2006)

ouais enfin cette excuse marchait en 2002...maintenant...on est pus si loin que ca de chez nous et de nos terrains boueux ^^


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Merde alors ? Ça serait une excuse bidon ? Voire une blague peut-être ?


----------



## Pooley (14 Juin 2006)

noooooooon tu crois?

ca voudrait dire que l'équipe de france serait vraiment en dessous de tout?

mais que fait la police?


----------



## olivier1969 (14 Juin 2006)

sérieusement. pouvons nous battre la Corée.....:rateau:  .  le doute est là.... 
vu la maniére qu'il s'engeule sur le terrain, moi je crois que c'est mal barré....

j'éspére me tromper......


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

Vu la manière DONT ilS s'engueuleNT!! 

Je rappelle que la débauche de vulgarité inhérente à la coupe du monde de foute de la FIFA© de l'univers n'est pas une excuse pour négliger la qualité de notre aurtograf.


----------



## Lila (15 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Vu la manière DONT ilS s'engueuleNT!!
> 
> Je rappelle que la débauche de vulgarité inhérente à la coupe du monde de foute de la FIFA© de l'univers n'est pas une excuse pour négliger la qualité de notre aurtograf.




Mackie sort de Bobby .....


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Mackie sort de Bobby .....


Quand même...
S'il y était entré, je m'en serais rendu compte non?

A moins que les bruits de couloir reflètent la réalité...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle que la débauche de vulgarité inhérente à la coupe du monde de foute de la FIFA© de l'univers n'est pas une excuse pour négliger la qualité de notre aurtograf.




*Oui, d'ailleurs*
tu n'aurais pas oublié un "r" là ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2006)

A voté   
















---
Pssss, fiston, je croyais que t'aimais plus le foot ?  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2006)

*Pour que la France gagne*
il faudrait que Zidane ré-entende les petites voix...







:rateau:


----------



## samoussa (17 Juin 2006)

en fait je m'en foot...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

Je tiens à signaler qu'un parfait inconnu m'a boulé gris (alors ça veut dire vert ou rouge? aucune idée) à partir de ce fil, avec ce commentaire : "tu sais pourquoi".

:mouais: Il dit qu'il a pus d'genoux...

Si quelqu'un a une traduction...


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2006)

gris c'est quand ces petits poings tout frêles n'ont pas encore dépassé les 50 messages 

mais sinon franchement cette equipe de viellards, si elle va en quart de finale je serais bien content
à moins qu'ils tombent déjà contre l'espagne


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Il dit qu'il a pus d'genoux...



Y dit qu'il voit pas le rapport


----------



## PommeQ (19 Juin 2006)

Compte tenu des 2 premiers matchs ... ils ne meritent pas d'aller plus loin ... vous regardez les grandes équipes de ce mondial ... c'est quand même autre chose  

Enfin je leur souhaite d'aller le plus loin quand même ... sinon TF1/M6 vont faire salement la gueule :rateau:  recettes publicitaires obligent


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juin 2006)

Je sens que je vais gagner mon pari


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Il dit qu'il a pus d'genoux...
> Si quelqu'un a une traduction...




*Ben c'est simple Bobbynounet*
Le gonze, il a plus de genoux parce qu'il a passé sa soirée d'hier sur la moquette du salon parce qu'il était à genou devant son téléviseur à espérer que son équipe préférée redevienne bonne par la grâce du Saint Esprit.

Quand la tension est à son comble, le supporter Lambda tombe à genoux devant son téléviseur, que du coup, être plus proche de l'écran lui donne l'impression de mieux voir et que cette promiscuité entre lui et le tube cathodique interagira sur l'action et favorisera la victoire tant espérée.

Le supporter Lambda est un cathodique pratiquant, fervent et parfois même fanatique.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaah chuis con!

T'explique mieux aussi...


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

...jusqu'où ira la France dans cette coupe du monde ?......

....ben jusqu'en France....dès samedi !

 

 

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2006)

Y a un vol ce soir aussi


----------



## Pierrou (23 Juin 2006)

Un vol ? 


Zetes fous les mecs... Ils vont bien leur trouver de la place dans un car de petits vieux, genre _Les voyages Richou_ :rateau:

Ou sinon, le charter


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a un vol ce soir aussi




...quelle idée !! 

...l'arbitre sera suisse  ...gage de neutralité !


----------



## xklibur (23 Juin 2006)

15% des sondés estiment que la France va gagner!!!!!   bah y en a qui ont la foi. D'autres ont le foie pour tenir le coup avec toute la bière qui va couler...  

Il faut être réaliste, la France ne dépassera pas le 1er tour. Par contre si ça arrive, bah là elle pourra peut être atteindre les 1/4 de finale. Parce qu'elle affrontera le 2eme du groupe de l'espagne à savoir: l'ukraine ou la tunisie.Et là y a moyen de faire quelque chose mais le hasard du tirage au sort doit s'arrêter là car cette équipe ne merite pas d'aller plus loin. Il n'y a qu'à voir le jeu développé par les grosses équipes.


----------



## samoussa (23 Juin 2006)

Enfin, en 82 l'Italie à gagné apres 3 matchs nuls lors de la premiere phase. Convaincant non?...:mouais: ...non....


----------



## Grug2 (23 Juin 2006)

xklibur a dit:
			
		

> 15% des sondés estiment que la France va gagner!!!!!   bah y en a qui ont la foi. D'autres ont le foie pour tenir le coup avec toute la bière qui va couler...
> 
> Il faut être réaliste, la France ne dépassera pas le 1er tour. Par contre si ça arrive, bah là elle pourra peut être atteindre les 1/4 de finale. Parce qu'elle affrontera le 2eme du groupe de l'espagne à savoir: l'ukraine ou la tunisie.Et là y a moyen de faire quelque chose mais le hasard du tirage au sort doit s'arrêter là car cette équipe ne merite pas d'aller plus loin. Il n'y a qu'à voir le jeu développé par les grosses équipes.


tant qu'on rencontre l'allemagne en demi finale tout va bien.


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'on rencontre l'allemagne en demi finale tout va bien.



...tant qu'on rencontre aucune équipe tout va bien !


----------



## naas (23 Juin 2006)

la france gagnera parce que le fera



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> la france gagnera parce que le fera


...:mouais: , dans bierre foot, y'a aussi foot naas

quoi ça le fait pas   


En fusionnant, quelqu'un arrivera peut-être à faire un message compréhensible...


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2006)

Bon sang ! O&#249; est pass&#233;e l'option pour concat&#233;ner


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

...remarque..dans quelques heures ce sujet sera carrement obsolete....vaut mieux rouvrir l'autre de suite et faire disparaître celui dedans.....

....les pages concernant la France seront vite oubliées .....comme la France


----------



## xklibur (23 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> 21h : TOGO FRANCE
> 23h GO TO FRANCE




 et si le scénario de France Sénegal se répétait??? Bon j'arrête d'être sadique


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

...non en fait ça va être pire que ça ....
la france va gagner mais pas avec 2 buts d'écarts...et la suisse va faire match nul .....
et on va être obligé de faire un tirage au sort car le goalverage sera kif.....

..donc le suspens va durer ....
ça sera même pas sur la pelouse que la france va perdre ..c'est sur tapius vert


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...non en fait ça va être pire que ça ....
> la france va gagner mais pas avec 2 buts d'écarts...et la suisse va faire match nul .....
> et on va être obligé de faire un tirage au sort car le goalverage sera kif.....
> 
> ...




La France gagner avec 2 buts d'avance ? :mouais: 

Déjà qu'elle  a du mal à faire match nul, alors gagner...  


En plus les prêtres vaudous ont jeté des mauvais sorts


----------



## Lila (23 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> La France gagner avec 2 buts d'avance ? :mouais:
> 
> D&#233;j&#224; qu'elle  a du mal &#224; faire match nul, alors gagner...
> 
> ...



...oui ils sont tous noirs maintenant dans cette &#233;quipe !  

:rose: j'ai pas pu m'emp&#234;cher


----------



## duracel (23 Juin 2006)

H-4 pour la grande désillusion.....   
Au moins, on aura pas de guignols dans la rue pour klaxonner toute la nuit.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Juin 2006)

C'est pas demain le match ?

ET MERRRR**

J'ai pas TF1 mais les autres matchs de la France passent normalement sur Eurosport, mais pas cette fois


----------



## samoussa (23 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> la france gagnera parce que le fera
> 
> 
> ...:mouais: , dans bierre foot, y'a aussi foot naas
> ...


RRRRRhhh je me vengerai c'est moi qui est envoyé ce post     :love:


----------



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy &#224 a dit:


> Tu sais ou on se le carre ton humour foireux ?


J'&#233;tais justement en train de me demander qui posterait &#224; cette heure o&#249; notre admin v&#233;n&#233;r&#233; est scotch&#233; devant la t&#233;l&#233; comme tant d'autres. 

Remarque je ne suis gu&#232;re surpris. 

 

&#192;+

[Edith]Ah ben non, le sonny est affal&#233; devant la t&#233;l&#233; comme les autres. C'est d'un commun ! Un mythe s'effondre. [/Edith]


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

In da hood?


----------



## samoussa (23 Juin 2006)

si ça continue ils vont même pas se qualifier pour la deuxieme mi temps :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (23 Juin 2006)

Si on a perdu Mirza, on ne retrouvera plus Joubichou non plus dans un instant.
Pitin, qu'est-ce qui foutait là, aussi, lui??


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

Quand m&#234;me, Nobody, chaipas, mais plus je la regarde et plus j'me dis : "qu'est-ce qu'elle est moche sa signature!"  

Bon ceci dit et pour rester dans le sujet :

*L'ARBIT' AU BUCHER!!!!!*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

*Oui mais bon...*
Si joubichou s'est fait la malle avec la balle, qui c'est qui c'est qui va couper le bois pour le bucher ?





:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

*Jusqu'ou ira la France &#224; la coupe du monde ?*

*DTC!!!*


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2006)

Ah enfin un togolais dans le fil

( salut Patochman )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

On est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s mal barr&#233; !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2006)

pourquoi on est mal barré?
C'est une régate? de l'aviron?
 

( je sooooors)

ps les togolais parlent bien le SMS ce soir , je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Ca s'est du service minimum, face au togo ! Ouf ! On a évité le ridicule, et moi aussi en ne choisissant pas tout de suite l'option 1 du sondage


----------



## PommeQ (23 Juin 2006)

J'avais tort ... tant mieux et bravo !!!


----------



## rizoto (23 Juin 2006)

Cool, 2-0. MISSION CLEARED !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

Ouais...
Ben c'est bien parce qu'ils sont tomb&#233;s sur des br&#234;les hein...

Parce que contre une bonne &#233;quipe, vu le nombre de conneries qu'ont fait les fran&#231;ais, &#231;a aurait pas pardonn&#233; tant que &#231;a...

Ben c'est cool, l'&#233;quipe de France passe le premier tour, elle aura l'honneur de perdre contre l'Espagne en huiti&#232;me...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est cool, l'équipe de France passe le premier tour, elle aura l'honneur de perdre contre l'Espagne en huitième...


Sans compter que les Espagnols, ça n'est rien d'autre que des Togolais du Nord.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2006)

Et les p'tits suisses, ils font quoi au prochain tour? ils jouent &#224; la marelle?


----------



## Mops Argo (23 Juin 2006)

c'est un peu grace à lui non ?


----------



## samoussa (23 Juin 2006)

hou il a vieilli lui. Pas bonne mine...c'est apres france coree non?


----------



## katelijn (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter que les Espagnols, ça n'est rien d'autre que des Togolais du Nord.



On parie? Parce que les Espagnols ils savent eux pourquoi ils courent ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter que les Espagnols, ça n'est rien d'autre que des Togolais du Nord.


Ah ces latins...
Ils cavalent vite quand m&#234;me...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et les p'tits suisses, ils font quoi au prochain tour? ils jouent à la marelle?



Ils jouent contre l'Ukraine (match intéressant je pense  )

Par contre j'ai perdu mon paris... :'(   

Par contre contre l'Espagne ça va pas être comme le Togo...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et les suisses, ils font quoi au prochain tour?





			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ils jouent contre l'Ukraine (match int&#233;ressant je pense  )



*Il manque un In-*
&#224; int&#233;ressant


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Juin 2006)

C'est dommage, j'ai oubli&#233; dans les options de sondage celle qui va se produire


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2006)

J'ai r&#233;serv&#233; le billet de retour on va faire des &#233;conomies en rentrant ensemble


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juin 2006)

suisse ukraine ... mmm victoire  suisse peut etre , non ?

france espagne ....mmm zidane y doit jouer ou non? :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réservé le billet de retour on va faire des économies en rentrant ensemble



Ben déjà avec tous les supporters déçus qui se suicideront après le match on peut reserver moins de bus au retour qu'à l'aller


----------



## iota (24 Juin 2006)

Salut.



			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> france espagne ....mmm zidane y doit jouer ou non? :rose:


Evidement, ce sera son dernier match avant la retraite.
Après le match, il fait son pot de départ dans les vestiaires, les espagnoles ramènes le chorizo.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2006)

n'emp&#232;che je l'avais dit, ils le feront, et ils l'ont fait :love:
bon maintenant l'espagne c'est une autre paire de manche :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2006)

Tu crois pas que le chorizo apr&#232;s un match &#231;a donne des aigreurs ?


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

juste comme &#231;a

_*MODERATOR !!*_


----------



## katelijn (24 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas que le chorizo après un match ça donne des aigreurs ?



Aux Français, c'est sur


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2006)

*Ben si des fois Zidane serait musulman*
et qu'il ne mangeait de ce fait pas de porc

il devrait faire l'impasse sur le chorizo.

Triste fin pour un champion...


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

si c'est du chorizo fran&#231;ais, c'est s&#251;r...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2006)

Ben les fran&#231;ais ram&#232;nent du saucisson comme dans la signature de Mr. Purfils


----------



## iota (24 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas que le chorizo après un match ça donne des aigreurs ?


Je sais pas, mais il y aura certainement des aigris à la fin du match 

@+
iota


----------



## katelijn (24 Juin 2006)

ha voui, c'est sur

Edith: tiens, &#231;a vaudra pour tout ce qui est au dessus!


----------



## samoussa (24 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Par contre contre l'Espagne ça va pas être comme le Togo...


j'adore quand tu dis des choses interessantes :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

Tu peux parler, toi...


----------



## samoussa (24 Juin 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Parler, il a dit...


je crois que ce chat n'a pas d'humour. Togolais va ! 



Non. Je n'ai pas d'humour. Pas une once. L'avantage que j'ai par rapport &#224; toi, c'est que je n'essaye pas d'en faire. Maintenant, deux solutions : ou tu te deviens moins syst&#233;matiquement inint&#233;ressant, ou je t'aide &#224; le devenir, et sans humour. Tu as le choix, c'&#233;tait bien un avertissement. Ah oui :


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2006)

n'emp&#234;che contre l'espagne je dis que c'est possible, apr&#232;s tout maintenant ils n'ont rien a perdre non ? 
ce qui m'inqui&#232;te c'est leur manque de joie, &#224; la fin du match personne ne souriat ou etait content, je suppose qu'ils l'etaient mais rien ne le montrait


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

_*MODERATOR !!*__





[c'&#233;tait vraiment inint&#233;ressant]_​

  

SERVICE !


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2006)

bon contre l'espagne, ca va être plus dur c'est sur. Mais je pense (rêve) qu'on peut y arriver. 
Essayons de voir positif dans cette équipe. Si on oublie Sylvestre, les joueurs sont en forme, ils vont prendre confiance en eux.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Je me rends compte d'un truc, c'est que la machine me dit que j'ai déjà voté pour ce sondage, mais que je suis incapable de me souvenir de ce que j'avais voté.


C'est la proposition qui est inscrite en italique


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Je me rends compte d'un truc, c'est que la machine me dit que j'ai déjà voté pour ce sondage, mais que je suis incapable de me souvenir de ce que j'avais voté.


Ah je ne suis pas le seul alors !


----------



## hunjord (24 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah je ne suis pas le seul alors !


C'est pas une nouveauté...


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2006)

Jusqu'au Togo et vice versa


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

J'esp&#232;re que Thierry Henry va botter le cul des Espagnols et de Aragones qui l'avait trait&#233; de "N&#232;gro de merde".


----------



## duracel (24 Juin 2006)

L'équipe de France à fait le plus dur.
Et elle va gagner en 8e car l'équipe espagnole n'est pas aussi bonne qu'on veut bien le croire. Elle assure toujours contre les équipes plus faibles, mais dès qu'il y a une équipe en face qui tient la route, elle a beaucoup plus de mal.

Y'aura qui en quart?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> dès qu'il y a une équipe en face qui tient la route, elle a beaucoup plus de mal.
> ?



Est-ce que la France est une équipe qui tient la route ? Ca dépend des fois...


----------



## duracel (24 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que la France est une équipe qui tient la route ? Ca dépend des fois...



Oui, c'est vrai, cela dépend.
Je crois qu'on peut assister au même phénomère qu'avec l'équipe de France de rugby, qui peut sortir des matchs fantastiques contre de gros adversaires, et faire des trucs nuls de chez nuls contre des équipes plus faibles. 
Le french flair pour le foot, je vote pour.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2006)

deus ex machina (comme voiture en italien) a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, il n'y a pas que BackCat : Nephou ou l'Amok aussi peuvent effacer tes messages.


Vraiment pas sympa pour ce nabot de finn_atlas


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Y'aura qui en quart?


le Brésil vraisemblablement.....


----------



## KOVU (24 Juin 2006)

en final sa sera surement espagne - allemagne


----------



## duracel (24 Juin 2006)

KOVU a dit:
			
		

> en final sa sera surement espagne - allemagne



L'Espagne n'ira pas en finale.
et toc.


Ils ont flambés en poules, il ne feront rien ensuite.


----------



## katelijn (24 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> L'Espagne n'ira pas en finale.
> et toc.
> 
> 
> Ils ont flamb&#233;s en poules, il ne feront rien ensuite.





&#191;Y tu que sabes, gallito?


----------



## samoussa (24 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Clair.


tres bon jeu de mot pour cette histoire de "negre de merde"  

Maintenant pour faire plaisir à "thierry roland" et afin de rester dans la droite ligne du post:
Je l'ai trouvée plutot bonne l'equipe de france. Bien sur le togo n'est pas l'espagne et encore moins le bresil, maintenant la pression n'est pas la même non plus. L'equipe de france a du debuter cette partie avec le souvenir calamiteux de 2002 et un debut de tournoi plus que moyen. Bref la pression qu'un peuple entier toujours mecontent (avant ils ne gagnaient pas, et encore aujourd'hui ils n'ont pas gagné assez facilement  ) leur met sur la tête a eu pour effet de les paralyser. Il a fallut un but liberatoire, puis un deuxieme pour qu'enfin ils jouent. Moi je prends le pari qu'ils seront encore meilleurs face à l'espagne car non favoris (c'est là qu'ils sont les meilleurs). 

ps : ayant suivi la deuxieme mi temps dans un bar j'ai pu noter la betise du quidam moyen qui parfois frolait le manque de correction le plus total. Notamment à l'encontre de zidane qui dieu vivant il y a encore 6 mois est depuis 3 matchs un moins que rien responsable de tous les maux de cette pauvre selection. Bien sûr en france tout le monde est entraineur et joueur ...et commentateur


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> tres bon jeu de mot pour cette histoire de "negre de merde"
> 
> Maintenant pour faire plaisir à "thierry roland" et afin de rester dans la droite ligne du post:
> Je l'ai trouvée plutot bonne l'equipe de france. Bien sur le togo n'est pas l'espagne et encore moins le bresil, maintenant la pression n'est pas la même non plus. L'equipe de france a du debuter cette partie avec le souvenir calamiteux de 2002 et un debut de tournoi plus que moyen. Bref la pression qu'un peuple entier toujours mecontent (avant ils ne gagnaient pas, et encore aujourd'hui ils n'ont pas gagné assez facilement  ) leur met sur la tête a eu pour effet de les paralyser. Il a fallut un but liberatoire, puis un deuxieme pour qu'enfin ils jouent. Moi je prends le pari qu'ils seront encore meilleurs face à l'espagne car non favoris (c'est là qu'ils sont les meilleurs).
> ...




C'est vrai que depuis que Zidane est plus le dieu du stade, qu'il sauve pas à chaque fois le match etc, beaucoup de français le considère limite comme une mer**  

Il s'est passé quand même 8 ans depuis la coupe du monde 98 où il était à son meilleur niveau, et 8ans pour un sportif de haut niveau c'est énorme


----------



## reineman (25 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Bien s&#251;r en france tout le monde est entraineur et joueur ...et commentateur


je sais pas si t'es au courant mais &#231;a se passe partout pareil et l&#233;gitimement...en allemagne les tabloids se sont torch&#233; sur le selectionneur allemand, en angleterre, la presse est beaucoup plus dure pour les joueurs que l'&#233;quipe...je suupose qu'au br&#233;sil aussi les critiques doivent fuser quand la selecao joue mal..idem en argentine et caetera...
c'est normal, c'est une passion populaire , donc logiquement le populaire estime avoir son mot &#224; dire.
personne ne discute jamais les choix du selectionneur de l'&#233;quipe de france de jokari...


----------



## reineman (25 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> L'équipe de France à fait le plus dur.
> Et elle va gagner en 8e car l'équipe espagnole n'est pas aussi bonne qu'on veut bien le croire. Elle assure toujours contre les équipes plus faibles, mais dès qu'il y a une équipe en face qui tient la route, elle a beaucoup plus de mal.
> 
> Y'aura qui en quart?



le brésil je crois...j'suis pas aussi optimiste que toi....tout le monde saute de joie pasque la france a battu le togo 2 -0!  quelle performance!... une équipe composée de joueurs d'un niveau de ligue deux pour la plupart....venus a la coupe du monde sans préparation, avec des problemes de primes de match....un management calamiteux et qui surtout  était déja éliminée... -ils ont pas joué la deuxieme mi-temps..ils se maraient et semblait n'en avoir rien a foot -, je trouve pas ça rassurant....france-togo, ca peut pas etre un match référence...
ce qui m'inquiete, c'est qu'on a été incapable de battre la corée....j'crois pas que la france ai fait le plus dur...l'espagne c'est pas le togo...ils sont beaucoup plus jeunes, beaucoup plus efficaces et collectifs que les bleus dans ce que j'ai vu.


----------



## tbr (25 Juin 2006)

Histoire de taper dans le troll bien velu, on refait le coup de 1998 :
Finale
*France - Brésil*
​... je vous laisse le mystère du score. 

/me run !

J'déconne. Je verrais bien








(si j'avais des lunettes)


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment pas sympa pour ce nabot de finn_atlas



Je parlais d'un instant précis, et en cet instant Finn fait des tas de choses plus interessantes que d'éditer des posts.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2006)

Je rigolais, je sais bien qu'il finalise sa publication_ "Comment trouver le sens du vent sans se l&#233;cher le doigt"_ dont il m'a gracieusement offert un extrait de la figure centrale :


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

N'abusez jamais du bon vin, on attrape un gros nez rouge.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je rigolais, je sais bien qu'il finalise sa publication_ "Comment trouver le sens du vent sans se lécher le doigt"_ dont il m'a gracieusement offert un extrait de la figure centrale :



Suffit de se prendre un coup de boule dans le nez


----------



## JPTK (25 Juin 2006)

N'empêche qu'une fois de plus, la majorité a tort, décidément c'est une bien bonne règle de vie que de considérer le choix de la majorité et d'en faire un autre.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juin 2006)

Ouai, ben la majorit&#233; elle est pass&#233; de 55% &#224; 48%... Comme quoi y'en a qui s'expriment apr&#232;s pour &#234;tre sur :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (25 Juin 2006)

Finale : France - Argentine


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2006)

S'en faire une r&#232;gle est u bien mauvais choix


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche qu'une fois de plus, la majorité a tort, décidément c'est une bien bonne règle de vie que de considérer le choix de la majorité et d'en faire un autre.


Je ne t'aurais pas cru favorable à la constitution européenne... Comme quoi.


----------



## iota (25 Juin 2006)

Salut.



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'aurais pas cru favorable &#224; la constitution europ&#233;enne... Comme quoi.


Comme quoi, m&#234;me dieu a le droit &#224; l'erreur.
On excusera alors la majorit&#233;...  

@+
iota


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2006)

*Bon, pour en revenir au sujet initial*
oubliez vos rêves de qualification 

Zidane sera sur le terrain au prochain match.









:rateau:


----------



## duracel (25 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, pour en revenir au sujet initial*
> oubliez vos rêves de qualification
> 
> Zidane sera sur le terrain au prochain match.



Pas sûr, il peut encore se blesser à l'échauffement.


----------



## JPTK (25 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> S'en faire une règle est u bien mauvais choix



Bah argumente un peu


----------



## JPTK (25 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'aurais pas cru favorable à la constitution européenne... Comme quoi.




Ouai c'est discutable, médiatiquement parlant la majorité était largement pro constitution, donc au final je retombe sur mes pattes :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai c'est discutable, médiatiquement parlant la majorité était largement pro constitution, donc au final je retombe sur mes pattes :rateau:


Depuis quand les médias représentent-ils une majorité dans ce pays ?


----------



## samoussa (25 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand les m&#233;dias repr&#233;sentent-ils une majorit&#233; dans ce pays ?


en tout cas ils ne representent jamais la minorit&#233;:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah argumente un peu


Ta phrase suivie de la mienne c'est largement suffisant, non ? j'dis pas pour être d'accord mais pour comprendre la mienne


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, pour en revenir au sujet initial*
> oubliez vos r&#234;ves de qualification
> Zidane sera sur le terrain au prochain match.
> :rateau:


Alors *ils* perdront.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2006)

*ON A GAGN&#201;*
_ils ont perdu
_




:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *ON A GAGNÉ*
> _ils ont perdu
> _
> 
> ...




Et pour le match nul ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2006)

dans le terminal :

telnet ascii-wm.net 2006


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2006)

Oupps, d&#232;s qu'on est en plan large faut avoir de bon yeux ou avoir &#233;t&#233; form&#233; &#224; la reconnaissance de photos satellite dans un cadre militaire !


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dans le terminal :
> 
> telnet ascii-wm.net 2006




c'est quoi ce truc SM? c'est le match?


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2006)

Oui, c'est le match en direct avec une "recomposition" de l'image en ascii
Un must


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2006)

je veux voir ce que ca donne en HD


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

En haute d&#233;bilit&#233; ?
Va voir sur TF1.


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2006)

J'ai pas la t&#233;l&#233;, d&#233;sol&#233; !!!

En plus, je suis pas sur que TF1 retransmette en ASCII. enfin je dis ca, je dis rien !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

Bah pour la haute d&#233;bilt&#233; pas besoin de t&#233;l&#233;visions.


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2006)

Moi j'ai r&#233;gl&#233; les couleurs du Terminal sur jaune et rouge 
C'est id&#233;al pour le match de ce soir.


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Bah pour la haute débilté pas besoin de télévisions.



ca fonctionne aussi avec la débilité seule


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

C'est marrant... J'me doutais que celui-l&#224; aussi foirerait lamentablement... Mais bon. Pendant que vous postez ici, on sait o&#249; vous &#234;tes.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

Et ouais on s'ennuie, il fait chaud ...
Tu viens relever le niveau ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

Moi je suis l&#224; pour fermer ou pour laisser ouvert. Le niveau, c'est vous. Je trouve que j'en fais assez comme &#231;a.


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2006)

J'ai suivi de loin le match de ce soir : 14 cartons jaune au total (4 cartons rouges).
C'est du grand n'importe quoi.

J'ai récupéré les stats sur le site de l'équipe. C'est désespérant :


----------



## Foguenne (25 Juin 2006)

Portugaaaaaaaaaaaaaal !!!!  

Un match comme je les aime. 

Fight !!!!  

Par contre les portugais sont un peu mal pour le prochain match.


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai suivi de loin le match de ce soir : 14 cartons jaune au total (4 cartons rouges).
> C'est du grand n'importe quoi.
> 
> J'ai récupéré les stats sur le site de l'équipe. C'est désespérant :



Séance taillage de  short et taclage au niveau du genou...
La bonne nouvelle est qu'ils n'ont pas touché l'arbitre. les supporters holandais s'en chargeront...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Portugaaaaaaaaaaaaaal !!!!
> 
> Un match comme je les aime.
> 
> ...



Tiens je voulais justement poster: *&#231;a doit &#234;tre la f&#234;te chez les Foguenne ce soir.*..   

Victoire m&#233;rit&#233;e du Portugal, l'arbitre a distribu&#233; les cartons qu'il fallait, et les Pays-Bas, ma foi, plut&#244;t pas trop fair-play.


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2006)

Je n'ai rien contre les portugais, ni les bataves d'ailleurs mais ce match a &#233;t&#233; une tuerie ou pas ?

Extrait d'interview de Maniche (portugal) :


> [&#8230;]Je ne crois pas que ce match &#233;tait aussi violent que le laisse appara&#238;tre le nombre de cartons (16 jaunes et 4 rouges, record en phase finale, ndlr). Je pense que l'arbitre n'a pas vraiment compris ce qu'il se passait sur le terrain[&#8230;]


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai rien contre les portugais, ni les bataves d'ailleurs mais ce match a été une tuerie ou pas ?
> 
> Extrait d'interview de Maniche (portugal) :



héhé il est marrant Maniche. 
En fait, je pense que tout à commencer par l'exécution de ronaldo après quelques minutes de match.
(vous avez vu sa cuisse ?    )
En deuxième mitant, le léger coup de boule de Figo n'a pas calmé les choses.


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2006)

Je ne ferai pas de commentaires car je n'ai pas regard&#233; le match : je l'ai suivi par les "br&#232;ves" du site de l'&#233;quipe.
Ceci dit en cette fin d'apr&#232;s midi, l'Italie rencontre l'Australie !

Forza Italia !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Juin 2006)

J'ai vu le match, et la 1&#232;re mi-temps &#233;tait tendue apr&#232;s les 2 fautes de suite sur Ronaldo, et c'est clair quand on voit la gueule de sa cuisse apr&#232;s... 

Mais la 2&#232;me... &#231;a m'a pas &#233;tonn&#233; de voir que les Hollandais avait 60% du temps le ballon, parce que d&#232;s qu'un portugais le touchais il se faisait lincher... (le coup de coude dans la gueule de Figo, les gars qui se faisaient jarter...)

Je trouve aussi que les fautes et cartons des portugais &#233;taient moins pour de la violence phisyque que pour des fautes du style garder la balle, continuer &#224; avancer en hors-jeu etc...) 

D'ailleurs je trouve &#231;a un peu dommage que Deco se soit fait virer pour avoir gard&#233; la balle parce qu'un hollandais allait tirer une faute trop t&#244;t...

Et aussi, il y'a eu tellement d'arret pour les fautes, les cartons et les "bl&#233;ss&#233;s" qu'il y'a eu 6 minutes suppl&#233;mentaires '(d'habitude c'est plut&#244;t dans les 2-3minutes)

En quarts les portugais ils ont pas interet &#224; faire un autre match comme celui l&#224;... y'aura plus personne sinon 


Enfin bon des matchs comme &#231;a, &#231;a donne une bonne image du foot...


----------



## fpoil (26 Juin 2006)

Il faut dire que chez les dutchman il y en avait certains qui s'&#233;taient d&#233;j&#224; bien fait remarquer pendant les matchs de poules, notre ami Van Bommel par exemple (le roi de la simulation et du tacle qui fait mal, demander aux lyonnais quand ils ont rencontr&#233; le PSV)  qui s'est fait sortir  par son entraineur avant de prendre un carton  .

et que les portugais ne sont pas les derniers lorsqu'il s'agit de faire de la provoc (encore que les ma&#238;tres, les dieux m&#234;me dans ce domaine sont nos chers amis transalpins)

ce qui m'am&#232;ne &#224; me dire que le match de cet apr&#232;s midi entre les australiens (entra&#238;n&#233; par le fameux Gus Hiddink, entra&#238;neur hollandais aimant le jeux "rugueux", toujours le psv) et les italiens risque, si l'arbitre n'est pas la hauteur, de faire passer le match d'hier pour une gentille ballade


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2006)

'devrait revenir &#224; son ancien look, Domenech. :style:  Non, vraiment, &#231;a c'&#233;tait la classe.


----------



## fpoil (26 Juin 2006)

tu as ressorti ton album panini ...


----------



## jojofk (26 Juin 2006)

s@lut

je suis de passage sur paris demain/apres-demain.. et.. euh.. enfin il y a UN bon plan pour voir le match?.. :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2006)

Un bon plan : une t&#233;l&#233;?  





PS : d&#233;sol&#233;, je ne sais pas :rose:


----------



## jojofk (26 Juin 2006)

c'est parce que mon hébergeur a pas la 1 pis aime pas le foot que je cherche


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2006)

Dans ce  cas l&#224;, n'importe quel bar (sauf un bar espagnol ) fera l'affaire, pratiquement tous les bars ont une t&#233;l&#233;  
Tu seras dans quel coin?


----------



## duracel (26 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> ce qui m'amène à me dire que le match de cet après midi entre les australiens (entraîné par le fameux Gus Hiddink, entraîneur hollandais aimant le jeux "rugueux", toujours le psv) et les italiens risque, si l'arbitre n'est pas la hauteur, de faire passer le match d'hier pour une gentille ballade


 
Les australiens se sont aussi fait remarquer pour leur jeu rugueux.
(Ils ont peut être quelques rugbymens pour les tacles).


----------



## jojofk (26 Juin 2006)

sans doute le 11è, vers le métro Voltaire (ou, rien à voir, le 15è, métro grenelle)..


----------



## jojofk (26 Juin 2006)

yep pourquoi pas..


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2006)

ya pas genre une retransmission sur la place de l'hôtel de ville?

en tout cas, c'est clair qu'on va la gagner cette coupe du monde de cricket :style:

edit: on m'informe qu'il s'agit de football...

ah oui, là, du coup, avec des pieds cassés, ça va moins le faire :rateau:


----------



## jojofk (26 Juin 2006)

intéressant.. d'autant que je vais faire mon touriste avec appareil en main..


----------



## garfield (26 Juin 2006)

Je n'aurais qu'un petit dicton à faire passer: Chaque été les Ibères se font plus rudes!






E viva España!!!


----------



## Dory (26 Juin 2006)

> ya pas genre une retransmission sur la place de l'hôtel de ville?



Au stade Charletty oui


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Au stade Charletty oui



Merci qui ? Mr Delanoe


----------



## fpoil (26 Juin 2006)

italie : p&#233;nalty g&#233;n&#233;reux &#224; la 93&#232;me minute (comme d'hab quoi....)


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2006)

ben oui. Il y a ceux qui ont à se plaindre de l'arbitrage et ceux qui en profitent 

Euh, mais pourquoi je dis ça moi ?

*Forza Italia !!!*


----------



## fpoil (26 Juin 2006)

je comprend mieux pourquoi Moggi a d&#233;missionn&#233; de la Juve, c'&#233;tait pour mieux s'occuper de la squadra azzurra


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2006)

Petite attaque en dessous de la ceinture ?
C'est pas joli joli comme proc&#233;d&#233;.

Mais bon, je vais savourer la victoire &#224; la petite semaine de l'Italie, en esp&#233;rant sinc&#232;rement un quart de finale contre les suisses. Alors, 

*Allez la Suisse !!*



...


----------



## samoussa (26 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> *Forza Italia !!!*


tout pareil :rose:


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2006)

les directs de lequipe.fr a dit:
			
		

> 45+1	 Une période d'un très faible niveau entre deux formations tendues et tardant à se libérer. L'Italie attend toujours quelques indices sur l'identité de son prochain adversaire en quarts de finale.



  :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (26 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant... J'me doutais que celui-là aussi foirerait lamentablement... Mais bon. Pendant que vous postez ici, on sait où vous êtes.



Je me permets de remonter ceci


----------



## fpoil (26 Juin 2006)

ce n'&#233;tait pas le jour des p&#233;naltys pour les suisses.... ce n'est que partie remise.... ils ont une bonne &#233;quipe... manque peut &#234;tre un attaquant physique... &#224; 2008


----------



## jojofk (26 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par [MGZ] BackCat
> C'est marrant... J'me doutais que celui-là aussi foirerait lamentablement... Mais bon. Pendant que vous postez ici, on sait où vous êtes.
> 
> Je me permets de remonter ceci




c'est quoi le soucis avec le football?

 :hein:  

dommage pour les suisses// mais ça fait plaisir pour les jaunes, et la spéciale à celui qui met la pichenette.


----------



## valoriel (27 Juin 2006)

En tout cas... l'arbitrage est d'une qualité assez exceptionnel depuis le début de ce mondial  :rateau:

Vivement demain, et la victoire 2 - 1 de l'équipe de France 


*Allez les Bleus*​


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juin 2006)

Dommage, j'aurais aimé que la Suisse termine en final contre le Portugal.  (bon là il devait perdre.  )


----------



## ice (27 Juin 2006)

Rien de mieux qu'une finale Argentine-Br&#233;sil


----------



## valoriel (27 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Rien de mieux qu'une finale Argentine-Brésil


Mouarf©

La France bat l'Espagne et le Ghana le Brésil... La France bat le Ghana! Hop, en demi


----------



## duracel (27 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf©
> 
> La France bat l'Espagne et le Ghana le Brésil... La France bat le Ghana! Hop, en demi


 
Quelquesoit l'équipe que pourrait rencontrer la france en quart, ce ne serait pas un match les doigts dans le nez.
Surtout qu'il y a l'Espagne à battre, et d'après les rumeurs, la france ne jouera qu'avec un seul attaquant. Donc pour marquer, ce ne sera pas super évident.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)

un ptit but en fourbe par henry...


----------



## duracel (27 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ben si le but est d'obtenir la video, ils vont y arriver
> aux vues des dernières prestations du core-arbitral, le recours à la video aurait changé bien des choses...  on va y venir j'vous dis


 
La solution, les core duo abrbitral.


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ben si le but est d'obtenir la video, ils vont y arriver
> aux vues des derni&#232;res prestations du core-arbitral, le recours &#224; la video aurait chang&#233; bien des choses...  on va y venir j'vous dis



...ben c'est une &#233;volution normale....le jeu va tr&#232;s vite..trop vite pour les arbitres....les joueurs se sont adapt&#233;s aux failles arbitrales. Les simulations, m&#234;me les gestes normaux sont trop "subtils" pour &#234;tre per&#231;us par les yeux d'un seul homme.
R&#233;sultat : l'erreur est humaine et &#231;a commence &#224; se voir.
C'est comme si on prenait les temps au tour en formule 1 un avec une chrono &#224; main, alors que les mecs se battent au milli&#232;me....

le seul jugement d'un homme est devenu insuffisant...et puis &#231;a fait pas s&#233;rieux ...quelque soit le niveau du comp&#233;titeur adversaire, il suffit de jouer l'arbitre pour gagner la rencontre...&#231;a n'a plus de sens.

sinon la Suisse est &#233;limin&#233;e ......c'est con! on pourra pas se venger !


----------



## reineman (27 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben c'est une &#233;volution normale....le jeu va tr&#232;s vite..trop vite pour les arbitres....les joueurs se sont adapt&#233;s aux failles arbitrales. Les simulations, m&#234;me les gestes normaux sont trop "subtils" pour &#234;tre per&#231;us par les yeux d'un seul homme.
> R&#233;sultat : l'erreur est humaine et &#231;a commence &#224; se voir.
> C'est comme si on prenait les temps au tour en formule 1 un avec une chrono &#224; main, alors que les mecs se battent au milli&#232;me....
> 
> ...


ca a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; test&#233; par la fifa des matchs avec arbitrage vid&#233;o mais le probleme c'est que &#231;a hache completement le jeu et &#231;a tue le foot.
T'imagine, a chaque suspicion de faute, &#224; chaque tacle, &#224; chaque corner, touche et catera,&#224; chaque contestation, l'arbitre aurait un temps de latence pour savoir ce que lui dit son arbitre assistant qui serait &#224; la vid&#233;o. Ca saboterait le mouvement, le jeu...Il sifflerait avec un temps de retard sur une action qui serait d&#233;ja partie deux passes plus loin.
c'est ing&#233;rable.
Dans les cas de buts, rentr&#233;s et pas comptabilis&#233;s, a posteriori , je crois qu'ils envisagent quand meme de faire quelquechose &#224; la fifa, mais a mon avis &#231;a va pas aller plus loin.
pasque si on commence a mettre les mains dans la vid&#233;os, les joueurs la r&#233;clameront sur tout.


----------



## fpoil (27 Juin 2006)

a quand les arbitres jettant des foulard jaunes ou rouges à chaque action litigieuse comme au foot américain, ce serait joli


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ca a été déja été testé par la fifa des matchs avec arbitrage vidéo mais le probleme c'est que ça hache completement le jeu et ça tue le foot.
> T'imagine, a chaque suspicion de faute, à chaque tacle, à chaque corner, touche et catera,à chaque contestation, l'arbitre aurait un temps de latence pour savoir ce que lui dit son arbitre assistant qui serait à la vidéo. Ca saboterait le mouvement, le jeu...Il sifflerait avec un temps de retard sur une action qui serait déja partie deux passes plus loin.
> c'est ingérable.
> Dans les cas de buts, rentrés et pas comptabilisés, a posteriori , je crois qu'ils envisagent quand meme de faire quelquechose à la fifa, mais a mon avis ça va pas aller plus loin.
> pasque si on commence a mettre les mains dans la vidéos, les joueurs la réclameront sur tout.




...oui c'est vrai que ça aussi c'est un risque ..un peu comme le foot US.
Mais maintenant qu'ils ont la radio, le 4ème arbitre pourrrait avoir l'oeil rivé sur le moniteur et dire en temps réel sur des actions vraiment sensibles ....
les très grosses fautes qui de toutes façons arrêtent le match ou les pénaltis ou les soupçons de buts....ça hacherait pas plus mais ça serait plus juste ...
Il y aurait aussi un impact sur les jhoueurs qui seraient obligés de jouer plus propres car la vidéo serait une arme à double tranchant...

..et puis c'est comme tout, il faut juste trouver le bon équilibre...pas le tout vidéo..mais quand il faut .....


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2006)

une des premi&#232;res choses serait de respecter l'arbitre.... comme au rugby..... 
l'arbitre parle; on la ferme et on s'&#233;x&#233;cute......


----------



## duracel (27 Juin 2006)

Si le foot US est hach&#233;, ce n'est pas &#224; cause de l'arbirage, mais &#224; cause du syst&#232;me de jeu qui doit s'arr&#234;ter d&#232;s que le ballon touche le sol, et pour les besoins de la publicit&#233;.

Le foot est le sport dont les r&#232;gles &#233;voluent le moins, le plus conservateur.
Au rugby, la vid&#233;o ets utilis&#233;e sans probl&#232;me sur les actions litigieuses.
Avec la vid&#233;o, on pourrait savoir s'il y a but ou non, (genre l'action contre la cor&#233;e), 
Je pense que la vid&#233;o pourrait &#234;tre utilise pour sanctionner un joueur a posteriori pour une faute pas vue par l'arbitre, comme cela se fait aussi au rugby.
Et surtout, je suis pour que la vid&#233;o permmettent de d&#233;tecter les tricheurs et les simuleurs de tous les genres, qui font exlure un joueur en feignant recevoir un coup de t&#234;te, ou en simulant un p&#233;nalty.
Si le type qui se rendre coupable d'une telle action, est suspendu pour un match, je pense que cela pourrai saainir l'ambiance de certains match.
Car actuellement, on peut faire le malin sur le terrain, obtenir une exclusion, un p&#233;nalty qui modifie toute une partie en toute impunit&#233;.

Il ne faut pas s'&#233;toinner ensuite des erreurs d'arbitrages, car un seul arbitre, ne peut que commetre des erreurs.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)

allez un ptit coup franc de zidane ce soir...  un des derniers


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)

ou&#233; d&#233;bile comme situation ! alors que decco ne m&#233;ritait pas un rouge lui !


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2006)

Les Suisses avec le vieux Guillaume Tell n'ont pas réussi !

Alors, avec Dizane ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2006)

Je pense pas que la vid&#233;o doive &#234;tre pr&#233;sente &#224; cahque suspicion, parce que apr&#232;s on aurait 15minutes de temps additionnel &#224; chaque mi-temps 

Mais pour les matchs &#224; probl&#232;mes de fautes, de simulation, d'arbitrage au hasard parce que l'abitre sait plus quoi faire (Portugal-Pays-Bas par exemple), ou les probl&#232;mes comme que le ballon ai franchi la ligne de but ou pas (France-Cor&#233;e) &#231;a pourrait vraiment servir &#224; &#233;viter les injustices... et comme l'a dit Lila un autre arbitre qui regarde le moniteur  et transmet  ce qu'il voit en direct &#224; l'arbitre &#233;viterai de perdre du temps...


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)

allez ti footix  !!!


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

..tiens tu vois la vidéo là ça serait bien...le Ghana vient de se faire enfler d'un but hors jeu ...45 000 spectateurs l'ont vu sur les écrans du stade ...
ehhh ben ça fait toujours 2-0

...elle fait vraiment plaisir cette coupe du monde !!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)

tain je suis d&#233;gout&#233;... ca devient chiant le br&#233;sil &#224; la limite... Ghana powa !!!!!
Allez encore 45 mns les gars ! :king:


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas que la vidéo doive être présente à cahque suspicion, parce que après on aurait 15minutes de temps additionnel à chaque mi-temps
> 
> Mais pour les matchs à problèmes de fautes, de simulation, d'arbitrage au hasard parce que l'abitre sait plus quoi faire (Portugal-Pays-Bas par exemple), ou les problèmes comme que le ballon ai franchi la ligne de but ou pas (France-Corée) ça pourrait vraiment servir à éviter les injustices... et comme l'a dit Lila un autre arbitre qui regarde le moniteur  et transmet  ce qu'il voit en direct à l'arbitre éviterai de perdre du temps...


Tout ça est vraiment mal foutu !

L'arbitrage surtout !

Pour éviter les injustices, les discriminations sournoises,
rendre le match attrayant, faire plaisir aux supporteurs,
le moyen le plus sûr serait :

Chaque fois qu'un but est marqué,
l'arbitre doit l'accorder
*aux deux équipes.*


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)

en tout cas il y a de bons acteurs aussi au Br&#233;sil...


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tout &#231;a est vraiment mal foutu !
> 
> L'arbitrage surtout !
> 
> ...


ah, je suis heureux de retrouver l'esprit constructif du bar: une solution finit toujours par &#233;merger.
Pour aller plus loin, et comme tout le monde s'accorde &#224; dire que ce sont les buts marqu&#233;s qui cristallisent l'animosit&#233; et les rancoeurs dans ce sport noble qu'est le football, je propose qu'on filme les cages de gardiens et qu'au moindre ballon qui y p&#233;n&#232;tre, on expulse les buts.



et la paix se r&#233;pandra.
Merci


----------



## valoriel (27 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tain je suis d&#233;gout&#233;... ca devient chiant le br&#233;sil &#224; la limite... Ghana powa !!!!!
> Allez encore 45 mns les gars ! :king:


Boarf, tu sais le Br&#233;sil o&#249; le Ghana, ils vont pas aller bien loin avec nous en face


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)

non je sais  mais bon


----------



## valoriel (27 Juin 2006)

Et puis France - Brésil ça fait plus de couleur sur le terrain


----------



## Dory (27 Juin 2006)

Je pense que la France ira jusqu'aux prolongations ce soir face aux Espagnols..


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que la France ira jusqu'aux prolongations ce soir face aux Espagnols..


C'est à dire jusqu'à la fin des 90 minutes réglementaires, c'est ça ?


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)

3-0 pour le br&#233;sil ....


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)

GGGGGGGGRRRRRRR


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

.....c'est qui l'arbitre contre lequel la France va perdre ce soir ?:hein:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)

tais toi chat noir!  un rital donc c bon


----------



## iota (27 Juin 2006)

Salut.



			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour les matchs &#224; probl&#232;mes de fautes, de simulation, d'arbitrage au hasard parce que l'abitre sait plus quoi faire (Portugal-Pays-Bas par exemple), ou les probl&#232;mes comme que le ballon ai franchi la ligne de but ou pas (France-Cor&#233;e) &#231;a pourrait vraiment servir &#224; &#233;viter les *injustices*... et comme l'a dit Lila un autre arbitre qui regarde le moniteur  et transmet  ce qu'il voit en direct &#224; l'arbitre &#233;viterai de perdre du temps...


Injustice... on n'y va pas avec le dos de la cuill&#232;re &#224; ce que je vois...  

@+
iota


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2006)

moi je sens que je vais aller voir ça au Lou Pascalou ce soir 

j'ai envie de bière et j'en ai pas chez moi :love:


----------



## Eul Mulot (27 Juin 2006)

On va se prendre une doudoune par les espagnols !


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2006)

Une "doudoune"...

Ya un smilie que je cherche depuis longtemps, vous savez, celui qui se tient la t&#234;te en...
Oh et merde.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juin 2006)

ON A PERDU... ON A PERDU...!!!

Enfin, ILS ont perdu...

Bon ok j'y vais... sur Geoportail &#231;a doit &#234;tre libre &#224; l'heure qu'il est...


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juin 2006)

Euh... Match NUL, Tibery a contremarqué, ferait mieux de faire que de la politique celui-là...


----------



## rizoto (27 Juin 2006)

ca va, on est pas trop minable. Joli but de ribery.


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2006)

franchement, les espagnols galopent bien, belle maitrise mais un peu dans le vide je trouve..enfin, &#231;a joue pas mal


----------



## Pierrou (27 Juin 2006)

Pour l'instant, les fran&#231;ais ont un niveau sup&#233;rieur...

Mention &#224; Quasimodo pour son but 

Finalement, quand ils sont pas favoris, &#231;a marche


----------



## Giam_ (27 Juin 2006)

ONils vAont les massacr&#233;s ces espagnols !


----------



## Pierrou (27 Juin 2006)

Ouais mais Notrleur niveau de jeu &#224; baiss&#233; l&#224; quand m&#234;me...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pan dans l'cu :rateau:
> 
> 
> scusez c'est de la tourette qui joue des tours
> ...


Essaye encore. Et je commence par ton double pseudo. Ça te va niveau sens de l'observation ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Ribery nous a sauvé du ridicule, mais après on peut bien dire que la France est rénée de ses cendres ! La revanche de 98 au prochain tour !


----------



## Giam_ (27 Juin 2006)

héhé


----------



## rizoto (27 Juin 2006)

Et bah voila cette équipe de france qui devait prendre l'avion. elle est encore la jusqu'à samedi.

Ca me fait bien plaisir qu'ils aient gagnés juste pour faire la nique à l'entraineur de l'espagne qui a un comportement navrant.


----------



## PommeQ (27 Juin 2006)

*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!*


----------



## fpoil (27 Juin 2006)

mais ils sont ou les espagnols... au jubile de zidane .... bon maintenant la bande de ronaldinho

ps : au fait siffler l'hymne adverse cela merite une bonne grosse defaite


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ribery nous a sauv&#233; du ridicule, mais apr&#232;s on peut bien dire que *la France est r&#233;n&#233;e* de ses cendres ! La revanche de 98 au prochain tour !


Sacr&#233;e Ren&#233;e !!! (j'y crois pas...)


----------



## samoussa (27 Juin 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> On va se prendre une doudoune par les espagnols !




:mouais: ...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2006)

Elle est bonne renéé ???

Elle y va au bambou ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2006)

mythique le dernier but


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juin 2006)

fredintosh le 12 juin... a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que le plus difficile, c'est d'&#234;tre 1er de son groupe pour se qualifier aux tours suivants.
> Comme c'est sur 3 matches, &#231;a limite la faute &#224; pas de chance, donc c'est normalement l'&#233;quipe la plus m&#233;ritante qui sort du lot.
> 
> Ensuite, des huiti&#232;mes jusqu'en finale, je dirais que le facteur chance est beaucoup plus d&#233;terminant, puisqu'il n'y a pas de match retour pour se rattraper d'un mauvais coup du sort (but malchanceux, joueur bless&#233;, manque de r&#233;ussite, etc.).
> ...


  

Bon, OK, en m&#234;me temps, on n'est pas encore en finale, mais le Br&#233;sil, on a l'habitude de les battre en Coupe du Monde, non ? (1998 bien-s&#251;r, mais aussi en 1/4 en 1986 je crois) :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (27 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mythique le dernier but


yesss


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2006)

Putain je suis impr&#233;ssion&#233; quand m&#234;me, 2 surprises de suite... bon je vais arreter d'&#234;tre pessimiste... On va gagner contre le Br&#233;sil !


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

.....:rose: 

..ben oui j'ai honte ....j'ai tellement dit du mal d'eux.....

......come quoi des fois c'est dans les vieux pots ... 

...et puis un France -Brésil...quoiqu'il arrive c'est un beau cadeau des bleus à ses supporters....
vaut mieux partir face au Brésil......que face à la Suisse


----------



## samoussa (27 Juin 2006)

remember : final france - argentine


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

..ah oui en passant ...quel bel arbitrage !

..un italien  

...comme quoi il suffit de mettre le prix pour que ça se pase bien   

...ok ..j vais me coucher


----------



## IceandFire (27 Juin 2006)

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2006)

Je sais pas... les 4pays que je sens le mieux pour le moment c'est le Br&#233;sil, la France (ben c'est mon pays c'est normal  )l'Argentine mais aussi l'Allemagne


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> que face à la Suisse


Ah ça hier j'ai failli mourir d'ennui, je me suis d'ailleurs tiré avant la fin z'auraient même du éliminer les deux équipes


----------



## PommeQ (27 Juin 2006)

Cela nous annonce un samedi trés chaud !!!!!! un vieux souvenir ...  

Enfin pour pas leur porter la poisse ... je continue de dire qu'on va perdre  :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (27 Juin 2006)

Mes previsions meteo annoncent 32°C chez moi ... c'est pour dire :love:


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Cela nous annonce un samedi trés chaud !!!!!! un vieux souvenir ...
> 
> Enfin pour pas leur porter la poisse ... je continue de dire qu'on va perdre  :rateau:




..wé...sont trop vieux..poussifs.....


----------



## JPTK (27 Juin 2006)

2e règle d'or, ne jamais écouter les pronostics des pro du ballon rond à la télé


----------



## olivier1969 (27 Juin 2006)

tout simplement "magnifique" . monter en puissance, ils vont fumer le Brésil


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça hier j'ai failli mourir d'ennui, je me suis d'ailleurs tiré avant la fin z'auraient même du éliminer les deux équipes



..ben en fait c'était Suisse A contre Suisse B....mais ne t'inquiètes pas , les suisses gardent toute mon estime .......

...et mes sous !


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juin 2006)

Non seulement la France a gagné, mais en plus, j'ai un MacBook qui n'a *pas* de défauts. Quel bol, quand même, en ce moment, ça tient du miracle ...

En tous cas, mention spéciale à Henry qui a fait une belle démonstration de hors jeux. Désormais, tous les papas de France ont pu expliquer à leur progéniture masculine la règle du hors jeu, images à l'appui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2006)

Alors, heureux ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, heureux ?



Très heureux !


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, heureux ?




...pas complètement....


...mais je me sens en verge pour une troisième mi-temps...... 

bien sûr ça va être honteusement déformé je le sens


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2006)

La France bat l'Espagne, mais bute contre la Suisse au premier tour. Donc la Suisse aurait battu l'Espagne si on avait fini deuxi&#232;me (la Suisse donc), mais fallait perdre contre la France pour &#231;a au premier tour... :casse:

Bonne nuit... :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...pas compl&#232;tement....
> 
> 
> ...mais je me sens en ver*g*e pour une troisi&#232;me mi-temps......


C'est vrai que le G est proche du V sur le clavier...


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> En tous cas, mention spéciale à Henry qui a fait une belle démonstration de hors jeux. Désormais, tous les papas de France ont pu expliquer à leur progéniture masculine la règle du hors jeu, images à l'appui.



je crois que même moi j'ai pu comprendre là. Depuis le temps


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que le G est proche du V sur le clavier...




..merci pour la porte de sortie...mais non ......je con firme !


...le foot et le cul ..ya que ça de vrai...et le pognon


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2006)

Cette victoire est tellement inatendue que mes amis et moi n'avons pas pu nous empecher de sortir quelques toast au foie gras.


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2006)

match serieux , propre ... efficace .. zidane au top .. seuls regrets : deux cartons jaunes dans les cinq dernieres minutes : un pour zidane , l'autre pour ribery ...  
faut qu'ils restent calmes jusqu'en finale parce qu'on va avoir besoin d'eux dans cette equipe ... 

bresil france !! bon allez nos petits vieux vont gagner!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

&#199;a c'est de la dispersion


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> match serieux , propre ... efficace .. zidane au top .. seuls regrets : deux cartons jaunes dans les cinq dernieres minutes : un pour zidane , l'autre pour ribery ...
> faut qu'ils restent calmes jusqu'en finale parce qu'on va avoir besoin d'eux dans cette equipe ...
> 
> bresil france !! bon allez nos petits vieux vont gagner!



Jusqu'en finale ? Ca va être dur... déjà le brésil ça va pas être très facile, quand on vois leurs derniers score (1-0 ; 2-0 ; 4-1 ; 3-0 )... Bon c'est vrai vous allez dire le Ghana à une équipe moins forte que celle d'Espagne...


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2006)

bah le brésil .. faut voir où ils en sont exactement .. peut etre comme nos vieillards .. ni tout à fait geniaux .. ni tout à fait moyens .. on verra ça !!en esperant un joli match:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2006)

enfin ,   raymond était nul ... voici un génie!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> bien sûr ça va être honteusement déformé je le sens



Dans quel sens ?   


Pour revenir au sujet : belle victoire. Une petite pensée quand même pour le pauvre sélectionneur espagnol qui doit être extrêmement malheureux :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Pooley (27 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, mention spéciale à Henry qui a fait une belle démonstration de hors jeux. Désormais, tous les papas de France ont pu expliquer à leur progéniture masculine la règle du hors jeu, images à l'appui.



et mon pere qui me fait :" nan mais il fait expréééés, c'est pour induire les defenseurs en erreur comme ca hop a un moment y en aura un qui remontera pas en defense, ty'y connais rien!" 

pas graver je l'aime bien mon papounet ^^


bon alor smoi je dis la france va en demi... bat le bresil 2-1 apres prolongations... gronaldo marque pour le bresil ^^

bonne nuit les gens


----------



## lalou (27 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'en finale ? Ca va être dur... déjà le brésil ça va pas être très facile, quand on vois leurs derniers score (1-0 ; 2-0 ; 4-1 ; 3-0 )... Bon c'est vrai vous allez dire le Ghana à une équipe moins forte que celle d'Espagne...



Je viens d'assister au match à côté de chez moi, dans un bar ... espagnole   de Puigcerda...   et qques collègues catalans connaisseurs (supporter du Barça jusque dans les chaussettes) m'ont assuré que cette équipe de France ira en finale. Parole de catalan


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2006)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> J et qques collègues catalans connaisseurs (supporter du Barça jusque dans les chaussettes) m'ont assuré que cette équipe de France ira en finale. Parole de catalan



...bah forcement avec le meileur de espagnols en meneur de jeu !!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> enfin ,   raymond était nul ... voici un génie!




Le Dalaï Lama serre les fesses!

  :rateau:


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le Dalaï Lama serre les fesses!
> 
> :rateau:




...j'essaye encore de visualiser
 

  


....:rose: ah si ..quand même !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2006)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'assister au match à côté de chez moi, dans un bar ... espagnole   de Puigcerda...   et qques collègues catalans connaisseurs (supporter du Barça jusque dans les chaussettes) m'ont assuré que cette équipe de France ira en finale. Parole de catalan



C'est pas les mêmes qui s'étaient moqués des Bleus après le nul contre la Suisse, en fanfaronnant que l'Espagne était déjà en quarts, si par hasard ils les rencontraient en huitièmes?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2006)

jpmiss Tessier addict a dit:
			
		

> à propos du Dalaï lama



Oui, enfin là les astres sont contre lui et avec toi


----------



## Fran6 (28 Juin 2006)

Moi j'ai regardé le match sur la TV Suisse romande, la TSR2 et je peux vous dire qu'ils étaient trop dégoûtés les commentateurs... "Zidane n'est plus Zizou", "les français ont gagné sans briller". Je les ai trouvé mauvais joueurs sur ce coup-là... Peut-être dégoûtés que la Suisse ne soit pas passée hier ^_^Mais bon, j'étais avec des amis suisses qui étaient assez d'accord avec moi...N'est pas présentateur qui veux. Mais c'est dommage qu'ils soient nuls parce que pour l'image c'est du 16/9 de meilleure qualité que sur TF1...

Bye

Guinousssss


----------



## ficelle (28 Juin 2006)

bien, bien, bien, bien....


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2006)

Nostradamus c'&#233;tait donc pas vrai.

Cornebleue. On m'aurait donc menti ?


----------



## ficelle (28 Juin 2006)

apres 10 mn de hurlements, 

j'ai fini par aller voir ce qui se passait à la station....


----------



## Grug2 (28 Juin 2006)

bon, c'est jamais que le bouton 2 du sondage qui en compte 5


----------



## ficelle (28 Juin 2006)

houla, y'a du mouvement de post !


----------



## ficelle (28 Juin 2006)

pas sympa de couper le fil de la nuit.... je venais d'enregistrer un mega-rot avec mon iSight....

validé par Fabien.... :rose:


----------



## ultrabody (28 Juin 2006)

Prestation correcte de l'équipe de France, qui monte en puissance comme nous a expliqué M. Domenech dans ses interviews...

Je suis content que Ribéry ait marqué enfin son premier but en équipe de France. Ce but va le libérer un peu plus dans la compétition.
Trés bon prestation de Sagnol qui a été intraitable dans son côté droit.
ZZ qui monte en puissance tt le long du match et qui en fin de rencontre met le but du chaos.

Quelques regrets malgrè tout, je n'ai pas vu govou touché le ballon. (pourquoi le faire rentrer ? ) - puis les cartons pris en fin de matchs de la part de Ribéry et zidane sont vraiment betes. surtt quand il reste 2 minutes à jouer ...


Allez encore un effort contre le Brésil !!!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> apres 10 mn de hurlements,
> 
> j'ai fini par aller voir ce qui se passait &#224; la station....



Ah la France a gagn&#233;? Ils sont pas &#233;limin&#233;s alors? :mouais:  

Bon, ce soir avant d'aller dormir, je reregarde le fantastique Suisse - Ukraine de hier...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2006)

allez apres ce sera les glishs ou les portos, mes 2 &#233;quipes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s:love: mais bon


----------



## ficelle (28 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce soir avant d'aller dormir, je reregarde le fantastique Suisse - Ukraine de hier...



je savais que tu étais un "vieux pervers", mais là, tu dépasses toute mes espérances...


----------



## JPTK (28 Juin 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> et mon pere qui me fait :" nan mais il fait expréééés, c'est pour induire les defenseurs en erreur comme ca hop a un moment y en aura un qui remontera pas en defense, ty'y connais rien!"
> 
> pas graver je l'aime bien mon papounet ^^




N'empêche que c'était aussi l'analyse d'un espagnol sur la télé Belge, je sais pas trop qui il était mais il disait en gros qu'Henry qui était toujours à la limite du hors jeu c'était ce qu'il fallait faire pour marquer des buts (je résume comme je peux) d'ailleurs si on regarde les stats du match ça donnait un truc comme 11 HJ pour la France et 1 pour l'Espagne, en l'occurrence 3 buts pour la France  
Donc moi qui arrêtait pas de vilipender sur Henry pendant le match, je me suis ravisé en me disant qu'il savait probablement mieux que moi ce qu'il faisait.


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que c'était aussi l'analyse d'un espagnol sur la télé Belge, je sais pas trop qui il était mais il disait en gros qu'Henry qui était toujours à la limite du hors jeu c'était ce qu'il fallait faire pour marquer des buts (je résume comme je peux) d'ailleurs si on regarde les stats du match ça donnait un truc comme 11 HJ pour la France et 1 pour l'Espagne, en l'occurrence 3 buts pour la France
> Donc moi qui arrêtait pas de vilipender sur Henry pendant le match, je me suis ravisé en me disant qu'il savait probablement mieux que moi ce qu'il faisait.




ben en fait la position de Henry a obligé la ligne arrière espagnole à se tasser vers le milieu de terrain pour pouvoir le mettre hors jeu loin des 16 mètres de Casiass....du coup les espagnols se sont retrouvés tassés au centre du terrain parce que le milieu et la ligne arrière française était compacte et poussaient vers l'avant...sachant que les espagnols aiment bien avoir de l'espace pour développer leur jeu rapide, là sur une moitié de terrain, à 12 bohnomes ça fait un peu hall de garee au mois d'Août.....à l'estouffade qu'on se les est mitonné nos petits espagnols.   
 

..une mention spéciale (Carton rouge n'aurait pas été de trop) pour le sélectionneur espagnol.....j'ai cru voir un africaner (sud africain) aux beaux jours de l'appartheid.....


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2006)

la m&#233;chancet&#233; ca paye pas la preuve  retourne &#224; la maison de retraite aragones


----------



## duracel (28 Juin 2006)

Samedi, cela va être un match marrant:
L'équipe de France qui joue avec une seule pointe.
L'équipe du Brésil, qui joue avec 11 attaquants (le plus mauvais étant au but).  

Les quarts vont être sympa.
Sutout l'Italie Urkraine....


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2006)

pour en revenir a aragones , il n'avait eu qu'une amende de 3000 &#8364; pour ses propos racistes contre Henry, c'est peu, je ne sais m&#234;me pas si il avait pr&#233;sent&#233; ses pi&#232;tres excuses...enfin bref :mouais: sinon ben ya plus qu'&#224; !  et si....


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

Je n'ai pas aim&#233; qu'on siffle la marseillaise


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2006)

&#231;a porte jamais chance &#224; ceux qui le font  la preuve...


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah la France a gagné? Ils sont pas éliminés alors? :mouais:
> 
> Bon, ce soir avant d'aller dormir, je reregarde le fantastique Suisse - Ukraine de hier...






			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je savais que tu étais un "vieux pervers", mais là, tu dépasses toute mes espérances...



Je suis sûr qu'il y a pire 

_WebO, tu me fais des copies d'écran du capitaline ukrainien et du gardien suisse ? :rateau: :love: Je les ai pas dans mon album panini 
Ou tu me gardes la cassette ? :rateau: _


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis s&#251;r qu'il y a pire







			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> _WebO, tu me fais des copies d'&#233;cran du capitaline ukrainien et du gardien suisse ? :rateau: :love: Je les ai pas dans mon album panini
> Ou tu me gardes la cassette ? :rateau: _



J'ai Behrami en stock...  Para&#238;t-il &#233;lu joueur le plus sexy de l'&#233;quipe nationale... Moi j'en sais rien... 

La Suisse a quand m&#234;me battu des records &#224; cette Coupe du monde: premi&#232;re &#233;quipe &#224; se faire sortir sans encaisser le moindre goal. Et premi&#232;re &#233;quipe &#224; rater tout ses tirs au buts.


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai Behrami en stock...  Paraît-il élu joueur le plus sexy de l'équipe nationale... Moi j'en sais rien...



Les forums de France2 sont une mine.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Les forums de France2 sont une mine.



Ouais, mais c'est pas moi qu'il faut citer hein...


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais c'est pas moi qu'il faut citer hein...


Eh bien, WebO... On n'aime pas l'ambiance de douce chaleur humide des douches après le match ?

Je te croyais plus ouvert aux choses du foutcheball


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, WebO... On n'aime pas l'ambiance de douce chaleur humide des douches après le match ?
> 
> Je te croyais plus ouvert aux choses du foutcheball



Je sais pas, je n'ai pas connu ces joies là, mais j'imagine effectivement que ça se passe comme ça...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas aimé qu'on siffle la marseillaise



Moi non plus !!!! ... et ça n'a pas porté chance à leur équipe !... quant au coach..  

Cela étant, j'ai passé une très bonne soirée !!!!!!!


----------



## wolverine (28 Juin 2006)

en tous cas si la france passe le bresil ,elle auras autant de chance de remporter la coupe du monde que les autres equipes !


----------



## duracel (28 Juin 2006)

wolverine a dit:
			
		

> en tous cas si la france passe le bresil ,elle auras autant de chance de remporter la coupe du monde que les autres equipes !


 
Tant que l'équipe n'est pas éliminée, elle a toutes ses chances, Brésil ou pas Brésil . :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (28 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> quant au coach..



Ouais, le Coach espagnol et son "_Tu vas lui montrer à ce sale noir_" en parlant de Thierry Henry.... 


Bien fait pour sa gueule ! 

Ya deux chose que je déteste plus que tout, le racisme.... et les espagnols ! :rateau:


_Quoi? Nan je suis pas plein d'contradictions ! _


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Juin 2006)

... l'Equipe de France a gagné. Tout va bien.
Je viens d'apprendre ça au JT de 13 h. On m'a bien expliqué que tout allait bien. 
A Marseille, Paris, en Allemagne dans le camp des supporters des Bleux. 
J'ai même vu des courageux : ce supporter de l'Equipe de France seul dans un bar fréquenté par les associations hispaniques de Bordeaux. On a du Courage en France, ça fait plaisir !!! 
il y avait le conseil des ministres aussi. Alors chacun y est allé de son petit commentaire. La France est en marche. 
Ca me fait plus d'effet que l'Extasy tout ça. Trop de Bonheur d'un coup. 
Après 22 minutes de joie intense, on me balance que le corps d'une fillette a été retrouvé à Liège le long d'une voie ferrée. Là je me dis qu'ils ont pas de bol en Belgique de ne pas participer au Mondial. Ils auraient pu, eux aussi, nager dans le bonheur. 
Ce soir, je zapperai le JT avant la 22ème minute... pour ne pas gâcher tout ce bonheur.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Juin 2006)

J'ai pas trop compris quand le coach espagnol s'est &#233;nerv&#233;... 

Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de m'expliquer ?


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas trop compris quand le coach espagnol s'est énervé...
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de m'expliquer ?




..il a vu noir !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Juin 2006)

Oui &#231;a j'ai vu mais pourquoi il s'est &#233;nerv&#233; comme &#231;a ?


----------



## samoussa (28 Juin 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, le Coach espagnol et son "_Tu vas lui montrer &#224; ce sale noir_" en parlant de Thierry Henry.... _Bien fait pour sa gueule ! _


_
je crois que l'expression exacte etait " negre de merde"   &#231;a fait doublement plaisir.

ps : il y a aussi celle l&#224; :http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=390044_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas trop compris quand le coach espagnol s'est énervé...
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de m'expliquer ?



Je crois qu'il y'a eu des insultes racistes dans l'air.


----------



## Lila (28 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je crois que l'expression exacte etait " negre de merde"   &#231;a fait
> doublement plaisir.




...on comprends alors beaucoup mieux la sainten&#233;cessit&#233; de la mod&#233;ration _&#224; prioiri_ que la sagesse applique ici &#224; MacG dans certaine zones sensibles....

si aracono &#233;tait membre des forums ils aurait jamais pu dire unee sal******** pareille !

..naaaan je d&#233;cooooonne !


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

En passant sagnol a failli casser les pattes de l'arbitre . Heureusement que Zizou &#233;tait l&#224; , il a calm&#233; le Willy


----------



## samoussa (28 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> En passant sagnol a failli casser les pattes de l'arbitre . Heureusement que Zizou &#233;tait l&#224; , il a calm&#233; le Willy


l'arbitre a pas &#233;t&#233; mauvais hier par rapport aux autres soirs je trouve


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> l'arbitre a pas été mauvais hier par rapport aux autres soirs je trouve



Oui il a bien fait son travail . A présent , j'aimerai savoir qui arbitra le match des quarts


----------



## rizoto (28 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je crois que l'expression exacte etait " negre de merde"   ça fait doublement plaisir.
> 
> ps : il y a aussi celle là :http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=390044



Mais que fait la police??? la Fifa??? la fédération d'espagne???

C'est hallucinant d'entendre ce genre de chose...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Juin 2006)

Venant de la part d'un s&#233;lectionneur de foot, je m'attendais pas non plus &#224; de la grande finesse...


----------



## rizoto (28 Juin 2006)

c'est mal de croire que les footeux sont tous des idiots...


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> c'est mal de croire que les footeux sont tous des idiots...


Tu as raison, il y a aussi les cyclistes etc.

Bon bref, je donne mes pronostics. Je ne parie rien, même pas un coup de boule.

Allemagne 2 vs 0 Argentine
Italie 2 vs 0 Ukraine

Angleterre 2 vs 1 Portugal
Bresil 3 vs 1 France


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> c'est mal de croire que les footeux sont tous des idiots...



C'est naif, de croire qu'ils n'en sont pas.


----------



## Giam_ (28 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, il y a aussi les cyclistes etc.
> 
> Bon bref, je donne mes pronostics. Je ne parie rien, même pas un coup de boule.
> 
> ...



Tout l'inverse pour moi sauf pour l'Italie qui vaincra


----------



## ficelle (28 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est naif, de croire qu'ils n'en sont pas.



et les footeux saxophonistes avec un chapeau, un gros nez rouge, et un air malicieux ?


----------



## fpoil (28 Juin 2006)

la fifa vient de d&#233;signer l'arbitre du match france-br&#233;sil ... l'espagnol qui voit des p&#233;nalties &#224; la 93 &#232;me minute pour les italiens... cela promet


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

La france gagnera contre le Br&#233;sil . Vu la d&#233;fense des br&#233;siliens ...


----------



## iota (28 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> La france gagnera contre le Brésil . Vu la défense des brésiliens ...


Il me semble pourtant qu'ils n'ont pris qu'un seul but depuis le début du mondial  

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble pourtant qu'ils n'ont pris qu'un seul but depuis le début du mondial
> 
> @+
> iota



Tu as vu leurs adversaires aussi ?


----------



## naas (28 Juin 2006)

Je suis all&#233; faire un tour sur les site d'information espagnols ce matin, c'est assez .... marrant 
genre "et voila...comme d'hab.... les fran&#231;ais nous mettent la pat&#233;e .... pourtant cette fois ci nous etions forts .... mais.... comme d'hab ..."
c'est un coup &#224; vous remettre &#224; pratiquer l'espagnol &#231;a 

_(matez au passage les animations flash des buts  )_


----------



## ultrabody (28 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé faire un tour sur les site d'information espagnols ce matin, c'est assez .... marrant
> genre "et voila...comme d'hab.... les français nous mettent la patée .... pourtant cette fois ci nous etions forts .... mais.... comme d'hab ..."
> c'est un coup à vous remettre à pratiquer l'espagnol ça
> 
> _(matez au passage les animations flash des buts  )_



Merci pourla traduction et le lien 
par contre avez d'autres retours de la presse espagnole au sujet de ce match ?


----------



## ultrabody (29 Juin 2006)

> 28/06/2006 - 21:33
> Au lendemain de leur qualification pour les quarts de finale de la Coupe du monde aux dépens de l'Espagne (3-1), les joueurs de l'équipe de France ont appris qu'ils seraient arbitrés samedi face au Brésil par un arbitre... espagnol, Luis Medina Cantalejo qui n'est autre que l'officiel ayant, après deux matches du premier tour - Allemagne-Pologne (1-0) et Pays-Bas-Argentine (0-0) - dirigé les débats lors du 8e de finale très disputé et très sulfureux entre l'Italie et l'Australie (1-0). Outre le penalty décisif accordé aux Italiens dans les arrêts de jeu de ce dernier match, M. Cantalejo avait expulsé le défenseur italien Marco Materazzi.



source www.sports.fr


là il est clair, qu'on va perdre contre le brésil....
déjà que l'arbitre est super mauvais, en plus on a droit à un arbitre espagnole qui sera je présume tout à fait impartial vu la "branlée" que s'est pris l'Espagne ...


comme quoi la france n'a pas de chance ... erreur d'arbritage, blessure de cissé, puis à présent un arbitre espagnol de piètre qualité pour un grand match ....

j'espère sincèrement me tromper... mais bon ...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2006)

Oui, l&#224; franchement, il faut avouer qu'un arbitre espagnol pour ce match, c'est assez grotesque...   

Good luck les Bleus.


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juin 2006)

Pourquoi vous dites qu'on va perdre ? Ca , je comprends pas ... Bref , on verra !


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2006)

Ah, oui... j'oubliais la raison objective de la possible d&#233;faite de la france : l'arbitrage.

Et si l'&#233;quipe de France jouait bien ? Cela ne serait pas plus simple ?
Et si elle marquait plus ? vous savez, des ballons qui vont au fond de la cage ?

Ne prenez pas mal ce que je dis, mais franchement, la dramaturgie franco-footballistique© me fait doucement rigoler.

Allez la France !


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

on va les manger tout cru miam miam, et puis henry &#224; une petite revanche a prendre sur la finale d'arsenal contre ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juin 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaFm47lsL2g&feature=Favorites&page=1&t=t&f=b


----------



## ficelle (29 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaFm47lsL2g&feature=Favorites&page=1&t=t&f=b



je t'ai reconnu à la 32° seconde


----------



## ultrabody (29 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi vous dites qu'on va perdre ? Ca , je comprends pas ... Bref , on verra !



l'arbritage n'a jamais joué en notre faveur...

dernier match de préparation, on perd Cissé qui était en grande forme.
matchs de poules, l'arbritage n'est pas de notre côté.

pour samedi, on a l'arbritage qui n'est pas impartial du tt. ...

je le dis, j'espère franchement que je me trompe, mais ça m'étonnerait.


sinon, elle est vraiment super la vidéo ... MDR !


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juin 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> l'arbritage n'a jamais joué en notre faveur...
> 
> dernier match de préparation, on perd Cissé qui était en grande forme.
> matchs de poules, l'arbritage n'est pas de notre côté.
> ...



Le rapport entre Cissé et l'arbitrage ? 

Tu sais on peut faire de même . L'italien hier , on a egalise a la dernière seconde durant la finale de l'Euro 2000 , un esprit de revanche ? Non , il a très bien arbitrer . Je le reconnais , il aurait pu choisir un autre arbitre mais si on joue de la même façon ca ira sauf que j'ai peur pour Viera qui joue a l'anglaise


----------



## ultrabody (29 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le rapport entre Cissé et l'arbitrage ?
> ...


le manque de bol de l'équipe de france. surtt sur la faute de cissé, je n'ai pas compris pourquoi il n'y ait pas eu un carton... surtt que c'était volontaire de la part du chinois.

arbitrage, pour les buts refusés, pour les coups francs sifflets pour rien ...




			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Tu sais on peut faire de même . L'italien hier , on a egalise a la dernière seconde durant la finale de l'Euro 2000 , un esprit de revanche ? Non , il a très bien arbitrer . Je le reconnais , il aurait pu choisir un autre arbitre mais si on joue de la même façon ca ira sauf que j'ai peur pour Viera qui joue a l'anglaise



Effectivement, Vieira commet bcp de fautes. Le jeu est plus rude en Angleterre, et certaines fautes sifflés ne sont pas sifflés en Angleterre.
en tt cas, si il se chope un carton pas de demi pour lui si la france gagne bien entendu.


----------



## samoussa (29 Juin 2006)

Ils auraient pu nous mettre un arbitre bresilien pour samedi


----------



## duracel (29 Juin 2006)

Attendons de voir, tous les espagnols ne sont pas forcément supporter de leur équipe.
Et puis si cela se trouve, cet arbitre n'aime pas le foot.


----------



## ultrabody (29 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Attendons de voir, tous les espagnols ne sont pas forcément supporter de leur équipe.
> Et puis si cela se trouve,* cet arbitre n'aime pas le foot*.



lool

c'est dur à ce niveau de professionnalisme de ne pas aimer le foot.
il est possible qu'il fasse un mauvais arbitrage avec tout ce qui c'est dit autour de lui, ou au contraire, épater les convives en étant imparial et juste... mias bon, on peut tj rêver...


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

...un arbitre espagnol ?......Aragones ? :affraid: 
m***** on va finir le match avec Barthez seulement...


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juin 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> le manque de bol de l'équipe de france. surtt sur la faute de cissé, je n'ai pas compris pourquoi il n'y ait pas eu un carton... *surtt que c'était volontaire de la part du chinois.*
> 
> arbitrage, pour les buts refusés, pour les coups francs sifflets pour rien ...




Surtout que le chinois ne l'a pas touché du tout


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...un arbitre espagnol ?......Aragones ? :affraid:
> m***** on va finir le match avec Barthez seulement...



Et Sagnol aussi  

Enfin bon, ptêt qu'il va être impartiel l'arbitre


----------



## philire (29 Juin 2006)

....
Enfin bon, la vie est imparf&#234;te  ..................... 

L'espagnol aussi


----------



## rizoto (29 Juin 2006)

je ne pense pas que cela influencera le match...ou alors je suis trop naif.


----------



## fpoil (29 Juin 2006)

peut etre que l'arbitre est catalan  ou basque qui c'est  ....


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2006)

comme dis starmac  et si on marquait pleins de boites !!!  tout simplement


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> comme dis starmac  et si on marquait pleins de boites !!!  tout simplement




...ben non pas possible..ya hors jeu, faute sur le goal, main pas vue etc etc


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> peut etre que l'arbitre est catalan  ou basque qui c'est  ....



Ou si PSA projette d'ouvrir _&#233;ventuellement_ d'autres usines au Br&#233;sil...


----------



## reineman (29 Juin 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> source www.sports.fr
> 
> 
> là il est clair, qu'on va perdre contre le brésil....
> ...



on a pas vu le meme match..moi j'trouve pas que l'espagne s'est prise une branlée... revoie le match, la possession de balle est majoritairement espagnole (60 pour cent je crois) d'ailleurs, chauvinisme ou pas, personne ne semble avoir relevé que la faute a l'origine du deuxieme but est purement imaginaire (revoie l'action) et que meme henry aurait mérité un jaune pour simulation.c'est ce que beaucoup disent du moins.
j'te conseille de revoir le match..c'est pas mirobolant...le but de viera est en fait un but contre son camp d'un attaquant espagnol donc... un peu un coup de bol...quand au troisieme, si il n'y avait pas eu le deuxieme .... c'est ce qui arrive souvent quand une équipe est dominée, elle lance toutes ses forces a l'attaque en fin de match et se  fait prendre en contre dans les dernieres secondes.
rien de grandiose la dedans quoi!.
c'est marrant, en France personne n'a souligné que c'était une erreur
d'arbitrage...comme quoi ...le chauvinisme ça aveugle


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2006)

Je partage ton regard Reineman sur le match en y apportant une nuance : tactiquement, l'équipe de France était bien en place avec une occupation du terrain qui a notablement contraint le jeu espagnol.
Les espagnols ont certes eu un temps de conservation du ballon plus important mais sans grande solution.

Quant à l'épreuve physique, ils m'ont l'air de s'en être sortis très honorablement.

Je ne parierai rien sur une victoire de la France samedi, mais j'espère que cela sera un bon match.

Après tout, la coupe du monde pour nous ce n'est que cela : apprécier une belle rencontre entre amis, avec un bel engagement des joueurs, du suspense etc.

Forza Italia
Et si eux aussi pouvaient commencer à bien jouer, cela m'arrangerait :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2006)

Oui, marrant. Sur le coup j'ai vraiment &#233;t&#233; surpris de voir l'arbitre siffler faute contre l'Espagnol... Puis, maintenant on a oubli&#233;, on en parle plus trop...  Chaaaaaampionnnnnn du monnnnnnndeeeuhhhh 



			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'te conseille de revoir le match..c'est pas mirobolant...le but de viera est en fait un but contre son camp d'un attaquant espagnol donc... un peu un coup de bol...quand au troisieme, si il n'y avait pas eu le deuxieme .... c'est ce qui arrive souvent quand une &#233;quipe est domin&#233;e, elle lance toutes ses forces a l'attaque en fin de match et se  fait prendre en contre dans les dernieres secondes.



1998 remember quoi...  Le *** bord&#233; de nouilles.


----------



## fpoil (29 Juin 2006)

ouais ... il y a faute sur henry par contre ce dernier en rajoute des tonnes (genre je me tiens le visage alors qu'il a pris un coup dans les c&#244;tes)

et pour la domination, c'est s&#251;r l'espagne a plus eu la balle mais c'est leur jeu (fait de passes r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;es), en plus les 3/4 du match les espagnols ont jou&#233; lat&#233;ralement et quasiment jamais en profondeur (d'ailleurs ils ne pouvaient pas, d&#232;s que le ballon franchissait la ligne du milieu il y avait toujours un mak&#233;l&#233;l&#233; ou un viera pour intercepter le ballon) donc ce n'est pas parce que l'on a plus souvent la balle que l'on a mieux jou&#233;


----------



## rizoto (29 Juin 2006)

l'équipe d'espagen sans Torres, ne valait pas grand chose de tout manière. c'est quasiment le seul à avoir tenter des choses.


----------



## philire (29 Juin 2006)

j'vois que &#231;a qui pourrait sauver la france...












edit:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> j'vois que [B]ça[/B] qui pourrait sauver la france...


Edifiant !!!


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

ah non je trouve ça plutôt une bonne idée.....
..au moins là on aimera les fautes d'hard **** rage.....

..oui bon je sais


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..oui bon je sais


Allez oust !


----------



## Grug2 (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Edifiant !!!


&#231;a t'apprendra &#224; laisser vivre des sujets sur le foot


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Aaah... toutes ces lamentations des sujets-&#224;-la-con qui crient d&#232;s que je me logue sur le site... C'est d'ailleurs &#224; l'intensit&#233; de ce brouhaha que je sais si il faut que j'entre dans une phase de fermeture ou si je peux baguenauder tranquillement... C'est vrai que &#231;a devient assourdissant ces temps-ci...


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

Allezzzzz les bleus !!!!!

Allezzzzz les bleus !!!!!

Allezzzzz les bleus !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Bordel... Je peux rien dire. C'est dans le sujet et c'est pas plus inint&#233;ressant que le reste


----------



## Ele (29 Juin 2006)

Birk ! Le football ! 
Deja que je ne suis pas francaise, moi non plus  

Je trouve que le foot est vraiment representatif de la societe. Je m'explique : 
C'est une activite professionnelle dans laquelle il y a plus de precarite que de fortune. La gloire est souvent ephemere, le moindre accident remet tout projet en cause. Les travailleurs-joueurs sont souvent plus exploites qu'autre chose.
Et, dans le jeu : C'est souvent triche and Co. Je pense aux proces en Italie, a la Mafia de la  Fifa et particulierement de sa direction, le dopage. La triche: ceux qui pretendent etre aide par "la main de D'", ceux qui font semblant de tomber pour beneficier d'un avantage ou faire sanctionner un adversaire. Et, les erreurs d'arbitrage ??? en sont-elles vraiment ?

Et, je ne parle pas des propos racistes, de votre Marseillaise qui a ete sifflee (j'ai entendu l'ex entraineur d'Auxerre dire que c'etait lamentable, les espagnols qui ont lutter contre le franquisme et la liberte chantaient la Marseillaise, et l'hymne avait d'ailleurs ete interdit par le dictateur espagnol. Meme les allemands applaudissaient les hymnes des equipes adverses (au moins, cela montre qu'il y a parfois du fairplay dans le football). 
Et, les coups bas ? Les tacles dangereux qui peuvent mettre fin a la carriere d'un joueur, condamner un homme qui a sacrifie beaucoup pour son metier et sa passion. 

Bref, pour moi, le Mondial c'est un peu les Jeux de Rome, avec les morts en moins. 

Je serais presque contre des equipes et pas "pour" certaines : Contre l'Italie, le Bresil, l'Angleterre. 

On aura vite oublie que l'Australie a ete eliminee de facon douteuse, que le Togo a largement mieux joue que le Bresil (en tout les cas avec ses tripes), etc.


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

c'etait un message a caract&#232;res informatif




c'etait vraiment tr&#232;s interessant 



bon rendez vous samedi a 9h00


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bordel... Je peux rien dire. C'est dans le sujet et c'est pas plus inint&#233;ressant que le reste


Comme te le rappelle Grug, il y avait sans doute une raison &#224; l'interdiction des fils consacr&#233;s au foot sur le Bar. Peut-&#234;tre le Comptoir et son syst&#232;me de mod&#233;ration a priori auraient mieux convenu.


----------



## ficelle (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que les modérateurs aient à se plaindre de mon comportement et/ou de mes prises de position.



t'es limite hors-jeux là, non ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2006)

Bon match nul entre nass et DocEvil, fin


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

Au fait vos pronostics contre le bresil ?
moi je dis 3-1
parce que refaire le coup de 3-0 c'est humiliant tandis que donner 1 c'est chanti :love:


----------



## reineman (29 Juin 2006)

Ele a dit:
			
		

> On aura vite oublie que l'Australie a ete eliminee de facon douteuse, que le Togo a largement mieux joue que le Bresil (en tout les cas avec ses tripes), etc.



hein?...le togo a pas affronté le brésil!...c'est le ghana...le togo ils sont nuls...ils ont perdu tous leur match.;le ghana par contre est une bonne équipe.


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Au fait vos pronostics contre le bresil ?
> moi je dis 3-1
> parce que refaire le coup de 3-0 c'est humiliant tandis que donner 1 c'est chanti :love:



2-1 pour la france . J'ai hate de voir le duel Ribery - Roberto Carlos


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2006)

Ah les frappes de Roberto Carlos... Ca vaut mieux pas se les prendre dans la gueule


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2006)

Bon ben moi je viens de parier un resto avec un pote comme quoi la France rentrait à la maison contre le Bresil... J'ai bien fait... 

Je suis pas à un resto près avec un pote non plus...


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

Je te parie une bi&#232;re dans un pub que les fran&#231;ais passent


----------



## samoussa (29 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ah les frappes de Roberto Carlos... Ca vaut mieux pas se les prendre dans la gueule


delicate image; D'un autre coté c'est visuel


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je te parie une bière dans un pub que les français passent


Cochon qui s'en dédit...


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2006)

1-1 prolongue


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> 1-1 prolongue


et après ?


----------



## duracel (30 Juin 2006)

4-0 pur la France. buts de Platini.


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2006)

Et doublé de papin, dans la 2eme mi-temps


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2006)

apres ? le deuxi&#232;me en fourbe par trezeguet


----------



## reineman (30 Juin 2006)

trois zéro pour le brésil...eux, ils vont attaquer et on va pas résister longtemps..c'est pas l'espagne le brésil
en plus zidane est blessé, mais c'est pas encore officiel...


----------



## reineman (30 Juin 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> 1-1 prolongue



depuis le début ils doivent tourner a deux buts par match en moyenne le brésil...


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2006)

avec les 2 gros &#224; l'avant m'&#233;tonnerait


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2006)

Allemagne qualifiée..


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Allemagne qualifi&#233;e..


Jan Ullrich disqualif&#233;e...


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2006)

l'argentine mince...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Jan Ullrich disqualifée...





Comme 2 ou 3 de ses camarades


----------



## duracel (30 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Comme 2 ou 3 de ses camarades


On parle de foot ici, non?
Les deux roues, carton rouge?   
Sinon, y'a aussi l'&#233;quipe Astana-Wurth qui se retire.
Et pour le foot, combien de panaltys auront les italiens ce soir?

Et opla, d&#233;j&#224; 1-0 pour les italiens, et m&#234;me pas sur p&#233;no.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> On parle de foot ici, non?
> Les deux roues, carton rouge?
> Sinon, y'a aussi l'équipe Astana-Wurth qui se retire.
> Et pour le foot, combien de panaltys auront les italiens ce soir?
> ...




Même pas sur péno ?    

Bon  ils trouveront bien un moyen d'en avoir au moins un


----------



## fredintosh (30 Juin 2006)

_Qui ne tombe pas n'est pas italien._ (Nouveau slogan des supporters italiens)


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2006)

ca joue quand m&#234;me  allez que le best win !


----------



## da capo (30 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> _Qui ne tombe pas n'est pas italien._ (Nouveau slogan des supporters italiens)


Ils l'ont repris depuis que les Argentins sont sortis :mouais:

Ceci dit, et malgré tout le mal qu'on en dit, je trouve que cela joue pas mal, que cela monte en puissance.


----------



## fpoil (30 Juin 2006)

bon c'est pli&#233; les italiens seront en 1/2 final ... aucun commentaire


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2006)

3-0!!!! :love:


----------



## gnoumy34 (30 Juin 2006)

L'Ukraine reste l'Ukraine :rose: , bon avec un peu de malchance tout de même


----------



## fpoil (30 Juin 2006)

il ne reste plus qu'à rencontrer l'italie en finale et à jouer en blanc


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2006)

L'italie joue mieux, mais l'ukraine a vriament pas de chance


----------



## da capo (30 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> il ne reste plus qu'à rencontrer l'italie en finale et à jouer en blanc


Revanche de l'Euro 2000 ?

Mais en attendant gros matches à venir ! le premier demain soir.


----------



## olivier1969 (30 Juin 2006)

allez on retrouve l'angleterre en quart, on leur colle 4-0 et on bat l'italie 2-1 en finale...et se serait si beau:rateau: je le sens bien pour demain


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2006)

j'ai pas vu le match italien, &#231;a a donn&#233; quoi ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juin 2006)

3-0 pour les italiens


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2006)

realisme rital impec  rien &#224; dire nikel faut admettre , ca klaxonne dur ici


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas vu le match italien, ça a donné quoi ?


 
Ils ont sorti l'Australie, sur un pénalty très discutable sifflé à la 95e minute.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2006)

Italie 3 - 0 Ukraine


----------



## da capo (30 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Italie 3 - 0 Ukraine



*FORZA ITALIA !*

Avec tout ça cela ne m'empèche pas d'être touché par la France. Je regarderai avec beaucoup d'intérêt demain avec mon gamin.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2006)

Chuis pas zun gamin


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> *FORZA ITALIA !*
> 
> Avec tout ça cela ne m'empèche pas d'être touché par la France. Je regarderai avec beaucoup d'intérêt demain avec mon gamin.


donc je note starmac est un traître
ok ensuite webo est .. eliminé 

personne d'argentine dans la salle ? ou alors de malvinas éventuellement, les patagons étant protégés


----------



## samoussa (1 Juillet 2006)

demi finale allemagne italie...où je suis clairement pour l'italie vu qu'il 'y a rien de plus ennuyeux que le jeu allemand :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

H-12 .


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _C'est vraiment pas sympa pour les Belges qui passent par ici.
> 
> *Paul, si tu nous lis*... _


_
Les belges sont de grands strat&#232;ges
La strat&#233;gie des belges est d'avoir voulu ne pas &#234;tre de la f&#234;te pour ne pas &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;us comme bon nombre de fran&#231;ais vont l'&#234;tre ce soir    

Hol&#224;!!! .... d'o&#249; viennent les centaines de ballons qui viennent de me tomber sur la t&#234;te??
Cool les gars .. cool

*rien ne  vaut la neutralit&#233; belge!*

:love:_


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2006)

C'est un sujet sur le foot, il n'y a aucune raison de parler des belges et des suisses


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est un sujet sur le foot, il n'y a aucune raison de parler des belges et des suisses


Hol&#224; .... paaaas trooop viiiiiite  ... chaque chose en son temps ... les suisses ont appris &#224; courir apr&#232;s un ballon ... ils leur restent &#224; apprendre &#224; envoyer un ballon &#224; cot&#233; du gardien!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est un sujet sur le foot, il n'y a aucune raison de parler des belges et des suisses



Et dès ce soir des français .


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Et d&#232;s ce soir des fran&#231;ais .


Nan .... France-Italie serait le match de la revanche que beaucoups esp&#232;rent ... que les dieux du stade puissent les entendre


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> demi finale allemagne italie...où je suis clairement pour l'italie vu qu'il 'y a rien de plus ennuyeux que le jeu allemand :mouais:




Je sais pas j'ai pas vu le jeu Allemand... Mais en tout cas contrairement à une époque les Italiens font pas d'énormes simulations, ils jouent plus fair-play, mais ils ont toujours autant de chance (balles  Ukrainiénnes sur la transversalle etc...)


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nan .... France-Italie serait le match de la revanche que beaucoups espèrent ... que les dieux du stade puissent les entendre




Oh ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :rose: .


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2006)

sinon rien :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Juillet 2006)

Ben je veux bien qu'on se qualifie contre le br&#233;sil


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2006)

superbe match taleur angleterre vs portugal...:king:


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juillet 2006)

C'est risque d'aller le voir dans un pub ce match ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Juillet 2006)

Je sais pas, avec la DTP lan de ce soir on va essayer de se trouver un Pub/Bar pour regarder France-Br&#233;sil


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juillet 2006)

Je parlais de Angleterre - Portugal


----------



## Nobody (1 Juillet 2006)

Et si on fermait ce fil vers 20h15?


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2006)

se qui est sur s'est que la france iras au moins en allemagne après si elle iras plus loin sa dépand de son budget pour les vacances.


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2006)

ben dis ! toujours vivant, toi ?!........ :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> demi finale allemagne italie...où je suis clairement pour l'italie vu qu'il 'y a rien de plus ennuyeux que le jeu allemand :mouais:




Carrément , je me suis endormi devant le match :rose:


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ben dis ! toujours vivant, toi ?!........ :love:


I come Back 

et oui je suis vivant merde. j'était en stage de langue française.
je sais pas si sa a marché mais s'est a vous de juger.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si sa a march&#233; mais s'est a vous de juger.


J'ai quelques raisons de croire que cette formation n'a pas port&#233; ses fruits.


----------



## samoussa (1 Juillet 2006)

je viens de realiser la portée d'une finale allemagne - france ...la revanche de 82, tous aux frontières, c'est la guerre...!


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je viens de realiser la portée d'une finale allemagne - france ...la revanche de 82, tous aux frontières, c'est la guerre...!



Bon ca va Lehman c pas Schumacher


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bon ca va Lehman c pas Schumacher








.


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> .




Simplement le gardien qui a fauché le joueur français s'appelait schumacher


----------



## da capo (1 Juillet 2006)

Bon, l'angleterre m&#232;ne ?


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Bon, l'angleterre mène ?


Oui de zéro...


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2006)

Quel ennui, dans ce match... :sleep:


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juillet 2006)

Allez les bleus


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2006)

portugal!!!:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2006)

*Le Portugal*
sauve l'honneur de la France !!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Juillet 2006)

P********* je viens de regarder le match Angleterre/Portugal !!!!!  L'attitude de Ronaldo me fait gerber !!!!  Demander à l'arbitre de donner un carton à un joueur avec qui il joue au Bayern (je crois)    Si j'avais été l'arbitre j'aurais mis un carton au joueur anglais car son geste n'est pas excusable, mais j'en aurais mis un autre à Ronaldo pour cette façon de faire. Je suis outrée.

Moi qui pendant des années, ai suivi mon ex-mari qui faisait du rugby, j'étais sur la touche, j'avais le seau et l'éponge magique  , jamais au grand jamais un rugbyman n'a agit de la sorte.

Quant à la façon de jouer de l'équipe portugaise... on fait soft pour ne pas perdre...   Bref, je suis à 5 mn de voir France Brésil qui sera je l'espère un match beaucoup plus intéressant.

Ad'taleur.


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2006)

Pfiou... tendu, le match...

Mi temps, 0-0.

M&#233;fiance, l'arbitre aime bien donner des cartons...

Mais pour l'instant, on peut dire qu'on a nos chances, hein.


----------



## rizoto (1 Juillet 2006)

pour le moment, ca gère, on a eu de bonnes occasions...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou... tendu, le match...
> 
> Mi temps, 0-0.
> 
> Méfiance, l'arbitre aime bien donner des cartons...




En tous les cas, c'est un belle première mi-temps..... à suivre.....


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2006)

Je trouve Kaka un peu nerveux, pas vous ?

:rose: Pardon pour cette blague navrante, mais je ne sais plus comment me détendre...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve Kaka un peu nerveux, pas vous ?
> 
> :rose: Pardon pour cette blague navrante, mais je ne sais plus comment me détendre...



ZEN !!!!!!!!    ,  bois un coup, mange une glace..... allez j'y retourne


----------



## iBapt (1 Juillet 2006)

On lance les pronostics?

Pour moi c'est 1-0 pour la france, but de Viera (qui sera le meilleur buteur de la coupe du monde)

Bon, c'est pas gagné


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2006)

Buuuuuuuut !

1-0 pour la France !


----------



## bertrand (1 Juillet 2006)

buuuuuuuutttttttt !!!!!!!!!
moooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh !!! (de joie)


----------



## bertrand (1 Juillet 2006)

3 minutes avant le bonheur, *trois* minutes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> 3 minutes avant le bonheur, *trois* minutes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dans mes bras, Bertrand !   (private joke)

On est en 1/2 finale !


----------



## bertrand (1 Juillet 2006)

gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!! gagné !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2006)

Naas on fait comment pour la bière...


----------



## bertrand (1 Juillet 2006)

Trop tôt ici pour le champagne. A l'apéro. Mais un beau dimanche matin !!!
La Calédonie en transe !!!!!!
Merci Thierry !!!!!


----------



## rizoto (1 Juillet 2006)

A tous les médisants.....Hahahahahahaha

On est en 1/2. et ca fait bien plaisir.

SUperbe match de zidane, enplus !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2006)

L'Italie-France se rapproche à grand pas!!!!!!!
Les dieux du stade nous ont écouté 

Viva la francia .... viva l'Italia ....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Juillet 2006)

Beau match, un Zizou en pleine forme, un Th. Henry comme on l'aime, une équipe soudée, bref  Merci les gars !!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2006)

ooooouuuuuuuuuu&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; :love: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :king: au bout qu'on vas!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2006)

Ca klaxonne &#224; donf, par ici.
Si on faisait un contr&#244;le d'alcool&#233;mie &#224; tous les conducteurs de France &#224; cet instant, il y aurait de quoi combler le trou de la s&#233;cu...


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juillet 2006)

C'est ENORME ! Zidane je l'ai jamais vu joue comme ca depuis tr&#232;s tr&#232;s longtemps ! Il faut qu'on aille au bout


----------



## bertrand (1 Juillet 2006)

Vive la Transe !!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juillet 2006)

C'est de la folie par chez moi quand on sait qu'il y a personne qui tra&#238;ne par chez moi , il y a des flaxons de partout . C la f&#234;te c beau !!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est ENORME ! Zidane je l'ai jamais vu joue comme ca depuis très très longtemps ! Il faut qu'on aille au bout



Mais nous y allons à grands pas


----------



## wolverine (1 Juillet 2006)

c'est enorme c'est magnifique faut aller au bout !!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Juillet 2006)

En tous les cas le sondage a changé !! Des petits malins ont attendu ce match pour voter ???


----------



## olivier1969 (1 Juillet 2006)

MAGNIFIQUE  !!!!!  plus rien ne nous arrêtes.....:king:


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2006)

Je relis les premi&#232;res pages de ce fil et je m'amuse bien.

Petite remont&#233;e de post...  


			
				xklibur a dit:
			
		

> Il faut &#234;tre r&#233;aliste, la France ne d&#233;passera pas le 1er tour. Par contre si &#231;a arrive, bah l&#224; elle pourra peut &#234;tre atteindre les 1/4 de finale. Parce qu'elle affrontera le 2eme du groupe de l'espagne &#224; savoir: l'ukraine ou la tunisie.Et l&#224; y a moyen de faire quelque chose mais le hasard du tirage au sort doit s'arr&#234;ter l&#224; car cette &#233;quipe ne merite pas d'aller plus loin. Il n'y a qu'&#224; voir le jeu d&#233;velopp&#233; par les grosses &#233;quipes.


Belle pr&#233;vision, tout est presque juste, &#224; 2 ou 3 d&#233;tails pr&#232;s. :rateau: 
Je sais, c'est cruel !


----------



## totorino (1 Juillet 2006)

Et un, et un, et un zéro :rateau:


----------



## bugman (1 Juillet 2006)

Pour repondre au sondage : Et bien on gagne contre l'Allemagne en finale, quelle question !  :love:
Je viens de faire un petit tour sur Lille (dans le centre, quel fou !) : Belle ambience !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

J'avais vot&#233; qu'on allais gagner juste pour rigol&#233;, puis j'ai pas arr&#233;t&#233; de dire qu'on &#233;tais mal barr&#233;, mais l&#224; on est bien parti et avec l'&#233;lan nos r&#234;ves (enfin... pour ceux qui en r&#234;vent) sont bien partis pour devenir r&#233;alit&#233; ! 
yessssssss !


----------



## Pierrou (2 Juillet 2006)

Arf !  

J'avais fait une partie de PES 5 avec un pote cet aprem en temps r&#233;el: France Br&#233;sil:
1-0.... comme quoi :rateau:

Vais faire pareil avec le portugal, mais le joueur deux touchera pas &#224; sa manette, o&#249; alors je jouerai contre mon chat... et l&#224; ! 


On va gagner ! on va gagner !


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la folie par chez moi quand on sait qu'il y a personne qui traîne par chez moi , il y a des flaxons de partout . C la fête c beau !!!



 
:mouais: 
Jusque là ça va, mais les flaxons c'est quoi?


----------



## philire (2 Juillet 2006)

Les anglo-flaxons. Ils ont perdu, il y en a de partout....

 
:sick:


----------



## ficelle (2 Juillet 2006)

bizarre tout ces coups de Klaxon, on doit marier la fille du maire !


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;hh&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233; ! 

Alors, les Suisses, Hmmmmmm ?! 
Alors, les Espagnols ? Hmmmmmm ?!


----------



## Jeffouille (2 Juillet 2006)

Que du bonheur !

L'&#233;quipe de France nous redonne le moral !!!
C'est tout un pays qui chavire de joie - des moments si rares ces derniers temps.

Macuser depuis 1985 et supporter de foot depuis toujours, j'ai vraiment v&#233;cu ce soir une TR&#201;S TR&#201;S belle soir&#233;e, et plein de cette joie que j'ai envie de partager avec vous 

Je terminerai basiquement avec ce refrain : ALLER LES BLEUS


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2006)

juste une remarque sans aucune animosit&#233; !.....   
"*nous*" avons, "*on*" a gagn&#233;....  
je sais que vous &#234;tes emport&#233; par votre enthousiasme, mais..... c'est vous qui jouez sur le terrain ?!.......


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> juste une remarque sans aucune animosité !.....
> "*nous*" avons, "*on*" a gagné....
> je sais que vous êtes emporté par votre enthousiasme, mais..... c'est vous qui jouez sur le terrain ?!.......



Toi, si tu l'ouvres pour gacher le plaisir, c'est le ban immédiat !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2006)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> Que du bonheur !
> 
> L'&#233;quipe de France nous redonne le moral !!!
> C'est tout un pays qui chavire de joie - des moments si rares ces derniers temps.




*Si tu as besoin*
d'un P*tain de match de football pour te redonner le moral alors tu es &#224; plaindre camarade...

Si toute l'&#233;nergie d&#233;pens&#233;e ce soir pour une raison bien futile &#233;tait utilis&#233;e &#224; des fins plus utiles ce serait la r&#233;volution. Mais d'ici quelque temps, la fi&#232;vre retombera et tout le monde recommencera &#224; r&#226;ler et &#224; geindre sur son petit sort m&#233;diocre.

Ainsi soit-il.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Chirac était dans les tribunes.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi, si tu l'ouvres pour gacher le plaisir, c'est le ban immédiat !


*Euh...*
je crois que moi j'ai gaché le plaisir là...


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si tu as besoin*
> d'un P*tain de match de football pour te redonner le moral alors tu es à plaindre camarade...


justement .. si juste un match suffit .. c'est que le cas n'est pas si grave!


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh...*
> je crois que moi j'ai gaché le plaisir là...


carabinier !! 


  

:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2006)

sinon... tout va bien mais ...

thuram , sagnol, zidane , ribery ... tous les quatre ont deja eu un carton jaune ... alors si face au portugal ils en prennent un autre ... ils ne seront pas sur le terrain pour le dernier match ....   inquietudes ....


----------



## Saltabadil (2 Juillet 2006)

Je ne suis pas un grand fan de foot à la base mais là l'équipe de France m'a vraiment enthousiasmé, transporté ! Il y avait de la virtuosité dans les pieds des joueurs français ce soir ! Allors allez ! Je me prends à rêver de finale, même si ce sera dur contre les allemands (ce seront eux je pense) qui auront le public derrière eux.
Bravo en tout cas à cette équipe qui a montré à tous les journalistes et les pessimistes (dont moi:rose: ) qu'il en avaient encore dans le ventre !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> justement .. si juste un match suffit .. c'est que le cas n'est pas si grave!


*Au contraire SI*
ça l'est.

Le foootball est un gigantesque cache misère instrumentalisé. Si on pouvait gaver une oie avec la facilité qu'on contente un supporter, alors bien des éleveurs se frotteraient les mains...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au contraire SI*
> ça l'est.
> 
> Le foootball est un gigantesque cache misère instrumentalisé. Si on pouvait gaver une oie avec la facilité qu'on contente un supporter, alors bien des éleveurs se frotteraient les mains...



C'est vrai que ça doit faire plaisir au guyanais, Sarko a voulut leur faire croire hier que les clandestins ne sont pas brésiliens mais surinamais ... et hop des électeurs dans la poche.


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2006)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> Que du bonheur !
> 
> L'équipe de France nous redonne le moral !!!
> C'est tout un pays qui chavire de joie - des moments si rares ces derniers temps.



Profitez en, parce que avec les "guignolades " que les politiques vous préparent ...


----------



## ficelle (2 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> juste une remarque sans aucune animosité !.....
> "*nous*" avons, "*on*" a gagné....
> je sais que vous êtes emporté par votre enthousiasme, mais..... c'est vous qui jouez sur le terrain ?!.......




ON t'emmerde !  

et ON, tu vas te calmer, tu va NOUS faire avoir des problêmes avec LES modos !


----------



## ficelle (2 Juillet 2006)

on dit toujours que le foot rend con, mais en fait, il rend ON !


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> (...)tu va NOUS faire avoir des probl&#234;mes avec LES modos !


&#231;a... *on* y arrive tout seul, sans *mon* intervention (en g&#233;n&#233;ral...).....


----------



## Grug2 (2 Juillet 2006)

chez moi, hasard des propretaires bistrocoles, j'entends surtout des :

POL-TOU-GALE, POL-TOU-GALE&#8230;

bon, sinon un poco bouracho perque el vendor de tabaco a pay&#233; la tourn&#233;e generale chez l&#233; kabyle d'en bas, perqu&#233; il parait qu&#233; l'equipe de la francia elle est en demi, comme platini&#8230;

si ils continuent &#224; etre aussi cons, j'vas fini par apprecier el foutcheb&#244;lle moi :hips:


----------



## bugman (2 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> juste une remarque sans aucune animosit&#233; !.....
> "*nous*" avons, "*on*" a gagn&#233;....
> je sais que vous &#234;tes emport&#233; par votre enthousiasme, mais..... c'est vous qui jouez sur le terrain ?!.......



Non, mais c'est moi qui ai fait un cote et match ! :love:

Ha, la la, mercredi je chante dans les tribunes :
"Si j'avais pari&#233; 2000&#8364;, j'aurais achet&#233; un MacBookPro..."


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Un br&#233;silien &#233;gorg&#233; &#224; Cayenne : sur le site du monde 

D&#233;sol&#233;e de saboter votre joie


----------



## bugman (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Un brésilien égorgé à Cayenne : sur le site du monde c'est tout frais
> 
> Désolée de saboter votre joie



"...Mais qu'importe, tous les esprits sont tournés maintenant vers le quart de finale."


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2006)

demi ,)


----------



## ficelle (2 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> chez moi, hasard des propretaires bistrocoles, j'entends surtout des :
> 
> POL-TOU-GALE, POL-TOU-GALE



t'es aussi dans le 9-3  ?!


----------



## Jeffouille (2 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si tu as besoin*
> d'un P*tain de match de football pour te redonner le moral alors tu es à plaindre camarade...
> 
> Si toute l'énergie dépensée ce soir pour une raison bien futile était utilisée à des fins plus utiles ce serait la révolution. Mais d'ici quelque temps, la fièvre retombera et tout le monde recommencera à râler et à geindre sur son petit sort médiocre.
> ...


Il y a toujours des gens comme toi qui, juste pour l'ouvrir, ne peuvent s'empècher de dénigrer ou rabaisser car ils ne partagent pas, ne comprennent pas la joie des autres.
En général, les gens qui agissent comme toi font cela pour avoir l'impression d'exister.
...
Domage 

ALLEZ LES BLEUS


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juillet 2006)

et bien voil&#224;, je suis dans la merde.  
Soutenant le Portugal et la France, le prochain match va &#234;tre emb&#234;tant. 
De ce que j'ai vu, l'&#233;quipe de France semble bien plus forte mais bon, on verra. 
J'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; qu'ils se rencontrent en final. 

Si &#231;a va au p&#233;nalti, le Portugal a toute ses chances.  ( vous avez vu le gardien )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si ça va au pénalti, le Portugal a toute ses chances.  ( vous avez vu le gardien )


oui, mais les anglais ont fait exprès de tirer dessus !!!


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2006)

Je comprends ta douleur Foguenne (j'ai la double nationalit&#233; franco italienne !)

Et le pire, 
c'est que *si le Portugal perd*, je n'aurai plus de ma&#231;on pendant ses quelques jours de d&#233;pression, 

tandis que *si le Portugal gagne* il sera absent quelques jours pour cuver son vin.

Et je la fais comment mon extension ???


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si ça va au pénalti, le Portugal a toute ses chances.



Bah oui, mais ca n'ira pas jusque là : si l'équipe de France joue comme hier soir, les joueurs Portuguais feraient aussi bien de rentrer chez eux tout de suite !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

Moi je remercie tous les supporters fran&#231;ais qui ont p&#233;t&#233; des bouteilles sur la route, j'avais donc LA raison objective et parfaitement justifiable pour pousser mon v&#233;lo &#224; la mont&#233;e et ainsi ne pas bless&#233; mon &#233;go et mes cuisses. 

Et d'avoir d&#251; m'entretenir avec la plus belle polici&#232;re de la ville, j'ai failli lui proposer de fouiller mon sac histoire de prolonger ce moment :love:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, mais ca n'ira pas jusque là : si l'équipe de France joue comme hier soir, les joueurs Portuguais feraient aussi bien de rentrer chez eux tout de suite !



C'est clair. 
Autant les Portugais ont mal joué, autant les français on été impressionnant.  
((Je suis content pour Zidane qui était déjà traité de vieillard.  )

Si c'est une finale Allemagne-France, il y aura de l'ambiance. 
Il y a +- 35 % de français qui bosse à l'hosto, 20 % de Belge qui pour la majorité soutienne la France, 15 % d'Allemand et ensuite 25 % de luxembourgeois qui suivant qu'ils sont plus germanophone ou francophone choisiront leurs camps.
Les portugais, si ils sont éliminés soutiendront probablement la France

Bref, ça promet de l'Ambiance, ya des coups de béquilles qui vont se perdre.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends ta douleur Foguenne (j'ai la double nationalité franco italienne !)
> 
> Et le pire,
> c'est que *si le Portugal perd*, je n'aurai plus de maçon pendant ses quelques jours de dépression,
> ...



Héhé, tu imagines au Luxembourg, +- 30% de la population est portugaise. 
Va y avoir du retard dans le bâtiment.


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2006)




----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2006)

Ce que je vois, c'est mon pote infirmier aux urgences à Duduelange a intérêt à se mettre en congé le soir du match pour éviter :
- les TS en nombre
- les accidentés de la route suite à beuveries
- j'en passe et des meilleures

Les habitants du Luxembourg n'ayant pas une réputation de sobriété les jours "normaux", je n'ose pas penser à ce que cela va donner un soir de finale :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2006)

*Une pub pour de l'alcool*
en bas de page

quel bel esprit sportif !





:rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Les habitants du Luxembourg n'ayant pas une réputation de sobriété les jours "normaux", je n'ose pas penser à ce que cela va donner un soir de finale :affraid:



Ca a bien changé en quelques années, la répression est passée par là. 
Quoi qu'il arrive, il y aura de l'ambiance, les quatres candidat étant très bien représenté au Luxembourg.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

moi qui me fouts du foot habituellement, j'ai regardé les 2 derniers match (même ma copine l'a fait... avec plaisir en plus). Ben, je suis impressionné par la qualité des français sur le terrain.

Zidane joue rudement bien pour un vieux! 

Allez les gars, merci


----------



## Pierrou (2 Juillet 2006)

Moi c'est pareil, suis pas Foo de Foot, mais bon, dans des cas comme &#231;a, c'est tellement bon de se laisser aller &#224; cette liesse, partager des trucs avec des gens qu'on connait pas...


----------



## paradize (2 Juillet 2006)

Horreur, malheur, je suis à Paris pour la demi-finale et la finale.... Je sais pas si je vais survivre à tout ça....  

Moi, pauvre paysanne avec mes sabots crotteux, qu'est ce que je vais foutre à Paris à ces moments là ???

Et pour la finale (même si c'est pas la France), je serais au solidays, ds un hippodrome, impossible d'y échapper, et on doit rentrer en Alsace super tôt dimanche soir, je crois que ça va pas être possible... 

ML.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

Allez file-moi c'te bouteille de Tokay


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juillet 2006)

Le petit Naas est attendu par son acolyte au pub du coin...

Je répète :

Le petit Naas est attendu par son acolyte au pub du coin...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allez file-moi c'te bouteille de Tokay


C'est une tocade. (Pascal 77 )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Pis moi j'ai ramass&#233; cette nuit .
Il y'a un &#233;v&#233;nement cin&#233; chaque soir de match  et y'a plein de filles.


----------



## rizoto (2 Juillet 2006)

Petit malin !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Pis moi j'ai ramassé cette nuit .
> Il y'a un événement ciné chaque soir de match  et y'a plein de filles.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

>


Je traduis : il a une bonne lecture du jeu, fait des tirs cadr&#233;s et a un bon r&#233;alisme


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je traduis : il a une bonne lecture du jeu, fait des tirs cadrés et a un bon réalisme


----------



## bugman (2 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

>



En gros, il a marqué. :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je traduis : il a une bonne lecture du jeu, fait des tirs cadrés et a un bon réalisme




Marque c pas sur :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Oui j'ai marqu&#233;, c'&#233;tait dans un kot tout pourri d'ailleurs .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2006)

Aarrrghh !! Perso, je sais que j'éviterai de sortir les soirs où la France joue....!!!   
J'habite un patelin frontalier où y'a autant de français que de belges et en rentrant hier soir vers minuit à moto avec mon frère, on a bien failli se faire ramasser deux ou trois fois à cause de gars complètement allumés et bourrés  qui remontaient les sens interdits plein phares en klaxonnant comme des tarés... joie populaire et grosse fête ... OK, mais là c'était limite glauque et je peux vous dire que patauger dans le vomi, c'est pas mon truc !!!! 
Un gars avait mis sa bagnole en travers de la route pour empêcher tous les autres de passer et était monté sur son toit en agitant son drapeau bleu blanc rouge.... quand mon frère lui a demandé de dégager pour passer il s'est fait insulter de "bâtard" ...  
Résultat : on a gardé le drapeau bleu blanc rouge en trophée ... on aurait voulu y adjoindre les quelques quenottes que le gars a perdu par inadvertance rose: ) mais on ne les a pas retrouvées !!!!!!! :love: 

fô nin abuser quand même !!!!!!!!!!!!

ps : j'ajouterai que tout ceci n'était le fait que de quelques énergumènes (comme toujours d'ailleurs) et que la fête, la vraie celle-là, a été bien réelle !!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

Il est burn&#233; depuis son v-twin y a pas &#224; dire


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai marqué, c'était dans un kot tout pourri d'ailleurs .




" kot " c'est quoi ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Juillet 2006)

Comme ça, juste pour le fun  , est-ce que vous avez en archives les progressions du graphique du sondage, avec telle date, le graphique donnait ceci, puis quelques jours plus tard, ceci..... etc.... ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est burné depuis son v-twin y a pas à dire


Aucun mérite ... il était tellement imbibé qu'il est tombé tout seul comme une mangue trop mûre ... quelques coups de bottes cloutées dans la gueule ont fini de l'achever ... (à propos, un petit conseil pour nettoyer des tâches de sang et des lambeaux de chair sur un blouson en cuir pleine peau ?????????).
Même dû taper sur mon frère qui voulait lui foutre le drapeau dans le derrière et le faire ressortir par la bouche !!!!!!! ... trop barbare ça !!!! Je me suis contenté de l'étrangler avec !!!!!!!    

ps : c'est pas vrai hein !!!!!!!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça, juste pour le fun  , est-ce que vous avez en archives les progressions du graphique du sondage, avec telle date, le graphique donnait ceci, puis quelques jours plus tard, ceci..... etc.... ??


Toi aussi t'as remarqué ? 

Y avait pas besoin de flic anti-émeute avant ici


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : c'est pas vrai hein !!!!!!!!!!:love: :love:


On s'en doutait : les manchons des drapeaux cassent quand on les plie.

Mais il est vraiment ressorti par la bouche ?


----------



## bugman (2 Juillet 2006)

Bande de barbares !

Sinon, pour les taches essais le lait. :rateau: (je degage toutes responsabilit&#233;es)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> " kot " c'est quoi ?



Oh tu sais rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
C'est une chambre d'étudiant(e) .


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

Lisez : thebig &#233;tait torch&#233; toute la nuit en se pavanant avec un drapeau belge qui &#233;tait bleu-blanc-rouge au "r&#233;veil".

Qu'a-t'il bu ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est vraiment ressorti par la bouche ?


    ... comme dirait mon épicier : "Empalé ... c'est pesé !!!!!!!" Arfffff !!!!!!!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juillet 2006)

_L'&#233;tendard sanglant est lev&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;..._


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> _L'étendard sanglant est levééééééé..._



Concernant TheBig, "sans gland" est plus proche de la réalité.


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

A propos, je n'ai pas tout suivi dans cette coupe du monde. ... Les Belges, ils participaient ?!


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool pour toi :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A propos, je n'ai pas tout suivi dans cette coupe du monde. ... Les Belges, ils participaient ?!



Je crois avoir lu quelque part que 0.2% des putes qui ont été convoyées aux abords des stades sont d'orrigine Belge.
C'est pas énorme mais l'essentiel c'est de participier


----------



## joubichou (2 Juillet 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est pareil, suis pas Foo de Foot, mais bon, dans des cas comme ça, c'est tellement bon de se laisser aller à cette liesse, partager des trucs avec des gens qu'on connait pas...


pareil pour moi ,hier j'étais photographe pour un mariage et ils avaient installé un écran géant pour les 150 invités,putaing le délire,jamais vu ça.(je posterais quelques clichés dans le fil "vos plus belles photos")


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je crois avoir lu quelque part que 0.2% des putes qui ont &#233;t&#233; convoy&#233;es aux abords des stades sont d'orrigine Belge.
> C'est pas &#233;norme mais l'essentiel c'est de participier



Et visiblement certaines ont m&#234;me r&#233;ussi &#224; _p&#233;n&#233;trer _sur le terrain, toutes de noir v&#234;tues. On les reconnait ais&#233;ment &#224; l'ire qu'elles suscitent dans le public qui scande alors en c&#339;ur: «Quelle pute cet arbitre!». 

Edit: en passant, je ne sais pas si ce lien a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;. On peut y revoir tout les buts, ainsi que des statistiques concernant les joueurs de cette Coupe du monde, leur provenance, clubs, etc.


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et visiblement certaines ont même réussi à _pénétrer _sur le terrain, toutes de noir vêtues. On les reconnait aisément à l'ire qu'elles suscitent dans le public qui scande alors en cur: «Quelle pute cet arbitre!».
> 
> Edit: en passant, je ne sais pas si ce lien a déjà été donné. On peut y revoir tout les buts, ainsi que des statistiques concernant les joueurs de cette Coupe du monde, leur provenance, clubs, etc.



Dites donc, les Suisses, écrasez un peu ! Laissez parler les vainqueurs !


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, les Suisses, écrasez un peu ! Laissez parler les vainqueurs !



Oui, t'as raison je laisse la parole à ceux qui traitaient encore leur équipe et leurs joueurs de sous-merde il y a quelques jours à peine. 

Vive le sport.


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, t'as raison je laisse la parole à ceux qui traitaient encore leur équipe et leurs joueurs de sous-merde il y a quelques jours à peine.
> 
> Vive le sport.



Ah mais attention ! Le français est sévère mais juste ! Nous traitions de la même façon l'équipe Suisse !


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais attention ! Le français est sévère mais juste ! Nous traitions de la même façon l'équipe Suisse !



 Nous nous consolons en nous disant que le champion du monde 2006 n'a pas réussi à battre la Suisse.


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous nous consolons en nous disant que le champion du monde 2006 n'a pas r&#233;ussi &#224; battre la Suisse.


Pffffff... C'&#233;tait une tactique ! T'as rien compris ! 

Les autres ont pens&#233; : "ah bah c'est bon : si la Suisse et ses joueurs qui ont des jambes en tr&#233;taux tient fa&#231;e aux bleus, c'est frisou ! On va tranquille les pousser dans le foss&#233;, les frenchies". Et PAF ! Espagne 3/1, Br&#233;sil 1/0 ! C'est ca, la classe mondiale ! 

Tu vas voir : pour la demi, ca va saigner : 3 pour la France, 1 pour le Portugal, histoire de  ne pas les facher avec les Espagnols !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2006)

vBull ? Cesse de faire des doubles, &#231;a devient n'importe quoi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous nous consolons en nous disant que le champion du monde 2006 n'a pas réussi à battre la Suisse.



Le pire c'est qu'ils y ont cru ! 

PS : toasted par Amok :rateau:


----------



## duracel (2 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous nous consolons en nous disant que le champion du monde 2006 n'a pas réussi à battre la Suisse.




À la bonne heure.
Vive le chocolat!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous nous consolons en nous disant que le champion du monde 2006 n'a pas réussi à battre la Suisse.


Nous n'allions tout de même pas ajouter l'humiliation au handicap de votre nationalité !


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

Ceci étant, au vu des réactions des brésiliens après le match d'hier, il faut éviter les vacances à Rio pendant quelques temps !


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nous n'allions tout de m&#234;me pas ajouter l'humiliation au handicap de votre nationalit&#233; !


Faut avouer... C'est quand m&#234;me la seule &#233;quipe qui a mis une croix sur le maillot de son gardien pour aider &#224; viser lors des p&#233;naltys !  "_Quand tu as la croix bien en face, c'est bon : tu tapes soit &#224; gauche, soit &#224; droite de la cible_" 

Cela aide aussi l'&#233;quipe de Suisse : comme ca ils peuvent facilement rep&#233;rer quels sont leurs buts !  La derni&#232;re fois, ils &#233;taient tout perturb&#233;s vu que ca avait chang&#233; de place a la mi-temps ! 

Cela fait des ann&#233;es que tout le monde leur dit que remplacer le talc par du cacao en poudre dans les chaussures n'est pas une bonne option. Mais va r&#233;ver : ils n'en font qu'a leur t&#234;te !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cela aide aussi l'&#233;quipe de Suisse : comme ca ils peuvent facilement rep&#233;rer quels sont leurs buts !  La derni&#232;re fois, ils &#233;taient tout perturb&#233;s vu que ca avait chang&#233; de place a la mi-temps !




Frei a plusieurs fois tent&#233; de faire une passe &#224; l'ambulancier !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faut avouer... C'est quand même la seule équipe qui a mis une croix sur le maillot de son gardien pour aider à viser lors des pénaltys !  "_Quand tu as la croix bien en face, c'est bon : tu tapes soit à gauche, soit à droite de la cible_"
> 
> Cela aide aussi l'équipe de Suisse : comme ca ils peuvent facilement repérer quels sont leurs buts !  La dernière fois, ils étaient tout perturbés vu que ca avait changé de place a la mi-temps !


Sans compter que le comportement du gardien est pour le moins singulier, un coup dedans, un coup dehors, un coup, un coup.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faut avouer... C'est quand même la seule équipe qui a mis une croix sur le maillot de son gardien pour aider à viser lors des pénaltys !  "_Quand tu as la croix bien en face, c'est bon : tu tapes soit à gauche, soit à droite de la cible_"
> 
> Cela aide aussi l'équipe de Suisse : comme ca ils peuvent facilement repérer quels sont leurs buts !  La dernière fois, ils étaient tout perturbés vu que ca avait changé de place a la mi-temps !
> 
> Cela fait des années que tout le monde leur dit que remplacer le talc par du cacao en poudre dans les chaussures n'est pas une bonne option. Mais va réver : ils n'en font qu'a leur tête !



Quelle mauvaise langue ce Amok


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2006)

Et dire que c'est un Suisse (le Blatter) qui est &#224; la t&#234;te de tout &#231;a...


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

Vous noterez que jusqu'à présent nous étions restés sur une sympathique réserve vis à vis de l'équipe Helvète que, somme toute, nous aimons bien : ils nous font rire et c'est important pour le moral. Mais voir Web'O se pointer et fanfaroner est une chose que nous ne pouvons accepter : une telle mauvaise foi n'est pas acceptable.

Mais bon, soyons charitables. D'ailleurs, je vais faire le premier pas vers une réconciliation en prenant de leurs nouvelles : ils sont rentrés sans encombres dans leurs foyers ? Le voyage de retour s'est bien passé ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous nous consolons en nous disant que le champion du monde 2006 n'a pas réussi à battre la Suisse.



Les Suisses ont joué ??


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les Suisses ont joué ??



Ah si peut être... ils avaient récupéré Anelka non ??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous noterez que jusqu'à présent nous étions restés sur une sympathique réserve vis à vis de l'équipe Helvète que, somme toute, nous aimons bien : ils nous font rire et c'est important pour le moral. Mais voir Web'O se pointer et fanfaroner est une chose que nous ne pouvons accepter : une telle mauvaise foi n'est pas acceptable.


D'autant que les Suisses ont été les premières victimes d'un drame de la fusion : 11 joueurs, que des pieds gauche.


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

Soyons sérieux, je vais vous dire un truc : si les Belges n'existaient pas, il aurait fallu inventer les Suisses !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Soyons sérieux, je vais vous dire un truc : si les Belges n'existaient pas, il aurait fallu inventer les Suisses !


Tu es injuste ! C'est tout de même grâce aux Suisses que les Belges paraissent si sympathiques.


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Soyons s&#233;rieux, je vais vous dire un truc : si les Belges n'existaient pas, il aurait fallu inventer les Suisses !


Ah, d&#233;sol&#233;, on me glisse &#224; l'oreille qu'en fait les Suisses existent vraiment. Je croyais que c'&#233;tait une blague ! Alors, pour ceux qui comme moi l'ignoraient, la Suisse est un petit pays &#224; droite sur la carte (si vous avez l'Australie dans le dos), et peupl&#233; de Web'O. Il y a des males et des femelles Web'O, et, semble t-il, une &#233;quipe de foot qui est venue supporter la France a la derni&#232;re coupe du monde. Dont acte.


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es injuste ! C'est tout de même grâce aux Suisses que les Belges paraissent si sympathiques.



Sympathiques... Tu y va fort, toi !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sympathiques... Tu y va fort, toi !


Je soigne mes relations internationales.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2006)

Je veux sortir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je veux sortir...



Il faudrait déjà qu'ils te donnent le droit d'entrer !


----------



## Grug2 (2 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous nous consolons en nous disant que le champion du monde 2006 n'a pas réussi à battre la Suisse.


en général, il est conseillé d'éviter d'humilier son banquier


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2006)

c'est ce qui s'appelle donner le b&#226;ton pour se faire battre, WebO 

Parole de suisse et de fran&#231;ais


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

On vous aura au curling et au paint ball


----------



## Grug2 (2 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On vous aura au curling et au paint ball


au curling :affraid:
je croyais qu'en suisse, les balayeurs etaient tous de immigr&#233;s italiens de niveau 2 

 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

Oh &#231;a fait un bail qu'on ne mets plus de notes : y a les permis A, B et C


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> au paint ball



ça expliquerai pourquoi je suis tombé sur plein de billes de peinture dans les forets suisses


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je veux sortir...



en l'an 2006 après toute l'Europe est conquise, toute l'Europe ? non un petit village de (petit) irréductible résiste encore


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

traiter les suisses de "billes de peinture" c'est pas sympa


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> traiter les suisses de "billes de peinture" c'est pas sympa



ah ? je pense que c'était ça la réponse a la question : qu'ecce qui est petit et rouge et qui cours partout


----------



## zemzem (2 Juillet 2006)

Sans commentaires !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qu'ecce qui est petit et rouge et qui cours partout


qu'ecce homo !


----------



## zemzem (2 Juillet 2006)

Pour France-Espagne, j'ai reçu ça  
...... Pour France-Bresil, l'image est hors charte


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah ? je pense que c'était ça la réponse a la question : qu'ecce qui est petit et rouge et qui cours partout



le grand schtroupmf reconvertit en ballon de foot


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah ? je pense que c'était ça la réponse a la question : qu'ecce qui est petit et rouge et qui cours partout




Un petit suisse c'est blanc non ? Rouge dans ce cas avec du coulis fruits rouges à la limite.


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, les Suisses, &#233;crasez un peu ! Laissez parler les vainqueurs !


Ils ont rien compris au foot
Ils tirent sur les gardiens pour tenter de les abattre au lieu de shooter &#224; cot&#233; d'eux pour marquer
Pour chaque gardien abattu on leur a promis une peluche

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

J'avoue que j'y comprends que dalle. La Suisse a quand même mieux joué en gros. 
Non ?


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que j'y comprends que dalle. La Suisse a quand m&#234;me mieux jou&#233; en gros.
> Non ?


Oui, elle a d'ailleurs termin&#233; 1&#232;re de son groupe, et la France 2&#232;me.
Or, les 2 premiers se qualifient pour les huiti&#232;mes de finale, sachant qu'il vaut mieux normalement &#234;tre 1er parce qu'on rencontre une &#233;quipe qui a termin&#233; 2&#232;me d'un autre groupe, donc th&#233;oriquemnt plus faible, et vice-versa.

Mais &#231;a s'est g&#226;t&#233; ensuite pour la Suisse, qui a perdu en huiti&#232;me de finale, tandis que la France, elle, a gagn&#233; contre l'Espagne qui avait pourtant termin&#233; 1&#232;re de son groupe. Comme quoi, la valeur d'une &#233;quipe est une notion toute relative.


----------



## Grug2 (2 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Oui, elle a d'ailleurs termin&#233; 1&#232;re de son groupe, et la France 2&#232;me.
> Or, les 2 premiers se qualifient pour les huiti&#232;mes de finale, sachant qu'il vaut mieux normalement &#234;tre 1er parce qu'on rencontre une &#233;quipe qui a termin&#233; 2&#232;me d'un autre groupe, donc th&#233;oriquemnt plus faible, et vice-versa.
> 
> Mais &#231;a s'est g&#226;t&#233; ensuite pour la Suisse, qui a perdu en huiti&#232;me de finale, tandis que la France, elle, a gagn&#233; contre l'Espagne qui avait pourtant termin&#233; 1&#232;re de son groupe. Comme quoi, la valeur d'une &#233;quipe est une notion toute relative.




bon maintenant explique la regle du hors jeu


----------



## Tonton Nestor (2 Juillet 2006)

Il y a ppeut être une question de motivation derrière tout ça. Peut être que que de jouer devant la Suisse, le Togo ou la Corée ne les a pas vraiment poussé à se battre. C'est maintenant que cela commence à devenir sérieux qu'ils sont de plus en plus motivés.



PS : En tout cas c'est marrant de relire les premières pages du topic aujourd'hui.


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> bon maintenant explique la regle du hors jeu


Regarder Thierry Henry. :rateau:

_(OK, je sais, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; faite, celle-l&#224_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

aah ils ont donc beaucoup de chance ces français ...

Et la règle du hors jeu je l'ai presque comprise grâce à Thierry Henry, et voui je suis un peu quant même


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> aah ils ont donc beaucoup de chance ces français ...


Un peu de chance certainement, mais on peut leur accorder le fait qu'ils ont su être efficaces lorsqu'il le fallait vraiment. C'est souvent quand ils sont en difficulté, quand l'enjeu est sérieux, ou face à un adversaire redoutable que les Français ont été les plus brillants ces dernières années.



			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Et la règle du hors jeu je l'ai presque comprise grâce à Thierry Henry, et voui je suis un peu quant même


----------



## I-bouk (2 Juillet 2006)

Hors jeux de henri , technique ? 
Ouaip pourquoi technique, parce que quelques buts ont marché quand Henri était Hors jeux et est resté passif , donc 1 ou 2 défenseur sur henri, Ca laisse de l'espace pour les ailiers et but.. enfin je vois pas comment en voyant les défenseurs 2m devant soit ne serrais pas volontaire, vue le joueur que c'est et qu'il ne fait pas ça dans son club ! donc est-ce une sublime tehnique de domeneque ?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que j'y comprends que dalle. La Suisse a quand même mieux joué en gros.
> Non ?



Ca ne sert a rien de "mieux jouer", il faut gagner.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

chauvin = chauve - vin


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> chauvin = chauve - vin


Je préfère quand même Raymond Devos... :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (2 Juillet 2006)

et si on parlait du portugal... L'équipe de France a rencontré celle du Portugal deux fois en demi finale d'une phase finale et a gagné à chaque fois (on se rassure comme on peut  )
mais ce fut dans la douleur et au bout des prolongations (d'ailleurs la demi finale de 84 reste un de mes meilleurs souvenirs footballistiques, didier Roustand sans voix, tigana au bout de ses forces, platoche sang froid ...), bref ce prochain match va mettre mes nerfs à rudes épreuves... et à chaque fois l'edf a rencontré une équipe latine en finale... un ptit france-italie en finale ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> chauvin = chauve - vin


*Boire du vin*
rend chauve ???






:affraid:


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> (d'ailleurs la demi finale de 84 reste un de mes meilleurs souvenirs footballistiques, didier Roustand sans voix, tigana au bout de ses forces, platoche sang froid ...)


Oui, j'en ai aussi un souvenir ému de cette 1/2 finale de l'euro 84, à égalité avec France-Brésil en 86.
On dirait que certaines grandes équipes ont toujours du mal à battre la France... Confiance...


----------



## duracel (2 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'en ai aussi un souvenir ému de cette 1/2 finale de l'euro 84, à égalité avec France-Brésil en 86.
> On dirait que certaines grandes équipes ont toujours du mal à battre la France... Confiance...


Sauf l'Allemagne.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que j'y comprends que dalle. La Suisse a quand *même mieux joué* en gros.
> Non ?


Que d'habitude


----------



## fpoil (2 Juillet 2006)

le dernier match nul entre la france et le portugal remonte au 29 avril 1928, la derni&#232;re victoire du Portugal au 26 avril 1975 ( on rassure on se rassure...)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> l'edf a rencontré une équipe latine en finale... un ptit france-italie en finale ...



J'ai lut l'EDF, y'a du gaz dans l'air non ?
J'ai bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Que d'habitude



les fans de foot du beaujolais avait très peur des suisses .... Après ils boivent beaucoup de vin heu de la bière. Et du coup ils ont tous leurs cheveux pour l'instant.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

oh m&#234;me les suisses ont peur de la suisse


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Ils serait du genre à mettre des buts dans leur propre cage 
Je demande à voir ...


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juillet 2006)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh m&#234;me les suisses ont peur de la suisse


Je dirais m&#234;me plus ... m&#234;me la Suisse a peur de ses Suisses


----------



## reineman (3 Juillet 2006)

moi france bresil...je trouve un truc suspect...c'est la superforme de zidane.
il a &#233;t&#233; a la ramasse au real une bonne partie de cette ann&#233;e, remplacant, bless&#233;, il a &#233;t&#233; poussif en d&#233;but de coupe du monde et l&#224;, hop pour ses derniers matchs...il est explosif et affut&#233; comme quand il avait vingt ans..fascinant!...
bien sur je sais que le dopage touche tous les sports, le ping pong, le v&#233;lo, le rugby, le badgminton, tous les sports sauf le football de haut niveau bien sur, pasque l&#224;, y'a trop d'argent en jeu....evidemment, mais quand meme, j'avais lu dans une breve du monde (le lien ici http://www.lemonde.fr/cgi-bin/ACHAT...CHIVES&type_item=ART_ARCH_30J&objet_id=947150 ) et r&#233;entendu a la radio que halliday avait confirm&#233; que zidane lui avait indiqu&#233; une clinique priv&#233;e pour se faire r&#233;oxyg&#233;ner le sang "&#224; la ullrich" (m&#233;thode de dopage quasi indetectable et qui am&#233;liore de vingt pour cent les performances, parait-il) mais j'ai plus jamais entendu parler de &#231;a. A croire que j'suis le seul a avoir entendu &#231;a...ou peut etre j'ai rev&#233;....
sinon france br&#233;sil, c'est pas tant la france qui gagne que les br&#233;siliens qui ont jou&#233; comme des manches, c'&#233;tait meme &#233;tonnant de voir a quel point ils jouaient mal, sans volont&#233;,fatigu&#233;s, sans peps, sans tonicit&#233;, sans construction, amorphes et d&#233;construit... mais bon, victoire largement m&#233;rit&#233;e.


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

Qu'est ce qui faut pas entendre ....


----------



## ice (3 Juillet 2006)

Mais arr&#234;tez c'est qu'il sont tr&#232;s forts les fran&#231;ais c'est tout 

Les br&#233;siliens ont pas tenus le coup et maintenant c'est au tour des portugais 

Qui jouent bien bien s&#251;r mais &#231;a ne sera pas assez fasse &#224; la France


----------



## reineman (3 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui faut pas entendre ....



voila le lien
http://www.lemonde.fr/cgi-bin/ACHAT...CHIVES&type_item=ART_ARCH_30J&objet_id=947150


----------



## ficelle (3 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> voila le lien
> http://www.lemonde.fr/cgi-bin/ACHAT...CHIVES&type_item=ART_ARCH_30J&objet_id=947150



ah la vache !

pendant tout le sejour, j'me suis demandé à qui me faisait penser mon voisin de chambre...

merci


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> voila le lien
> http://www.lemonde.fr/cgi-bin/ACHAT...CHIVES&type_item=ART_ARCH_30J&objet_id=947150



Si c'est si miraculeux, pourquoi les joueurs suisses n'en profitent pas, ni Ronaldo, ni les autres équipes ?


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juillet 2006)

En tous cas, c'est pas en dopant Guivarch qu'il jouera comme Zidane, donc l'int&#233;r&#234;t du dopage au foot est quand m&#234;me tr&#232;s relatif.

On le sait, la motivation est sans doute le meilleur des dopages.
Enfin, on peut parfois se demander o&#249; fixer la limite de ce qui est du dopage.
Si on mange tel ou tel aliment (p&#226;tes pour les sucres lents), &#231;a aide &#224; garder des forces pour le match. C'est du dopage, alors ?
Le massage musculaire, c'est du dopage ?
Un petit tour en altitude quelques jours avant la comp&#233;tition, c'est du dopage ?
Une bonne prime de match, c'est du dopage ?
Boire Contrex, c'est du dopage ?


----------



## da capo (3 Juillet 2006)

Le contr&#244;le anti-dopage repond aux m&#234;me fonctionnement que le contr&#244;le anti-drogue : il existe une liste de produits ou pratiques interdites.
Point barre.

La loi, le r&#232;glement, on n'en sort pas.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juillet 2006)

Justement, la pratique cit&#233;e plus haut est-elle interdite ?
Il me semble que dans cette m&#233;thode, il n'y a pas adjonction de quelconques produits.

(je ne suis pas en train de dire que c'est bien, hein, c'est juste pour savoir).


----------



## da capo (3 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Justement, la pratique cit&#233;e plus haut est-elle interdite ?
> Il me semble que dans cette m&#233;thode, il n'y a pas adjonction de quelconques produits.
> 
> (je ne suis pas en train de dire que c'est bien, hein, c'est juste pour savoir).


Dans une affaire concernant le cyclisme (celle ayant amen&#233; la direction du Tour de France &#224; exclure certains concurrents du d&#233;part), la presse rapporte que de tr&#232;s nombreuses poches de sang oxyg&#233;n&#233; ont &#233;t&#233; saisies.

Alors...


----------



## rezba (3 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi france bresil...je trouve un truc suspect...c'est la superforme de zidane.
> il a &#233;t&#233; a la ramasse au real une bonne partie de cette ann&#233;e, remplacant, bless&#233;, il a &#233;t&#233; poussif en d&#233;but de coupe du monde et l&#224;, hop pour ses derniers matchs...il est explosif et affut&#233; comme quand il avait vingt ans..fascinant!...
> bien sur je sais que le dopage touche tous les sports, le ping pong, le v&#233;lo, le rugby, le badgminton, tous les sports sauf le football de haut niveau bien sur, pasque l&#224;, y'a trop d'argent en jeu....evidemment, mais quand meme, j'avais lu dans une breve du monde (le lien ici http://www.lemonde.fr/cgi-bin/ACHATS/acheter.cgi?offre=ARCHIVES&type_item=ART_ARCH_30J&objet_id=947150 ) et r&#233;entendu a la radio que halliday avait confirm&#233; que zidane lui avait indiqu&#233; une clinique priv&#233;e pour se faire r&#233;oxyg&#233;ner le sang "&#224; la ullrich" (m&#233;thode de dopage quasi indetectable et qui am&#233;liore de vingt pour cent les performances, parait-il) mais j'ai plus jamais entendu parler de &#231;a. A croire que j'suis le seul a avoir entendu &#231;a...ou peut etre j'ai rev&#233;....
> sinon france br&#233;sil, c'est pas tant la france qui gagne que les br&#233;siliens qui ont jou&#233; comme des manches, c'&#233;tait meme &#233;tonnant de voir a quel point ils jouaient mal, sans volont&#233;,fatigu&#233;s, sans peps, sans tonicit&#233;, sans construction, amorphes et d&#233;construit... mais bon, victoire largement m&#233;rit&#233;e.



Si je peux me permettre, la m&#233;thode ulrich, ce n'est pas tout &#224; fait &#231;a. C'est un peu plus subtil.
La r&#233;oxyg&#233;nation du sang est une chose extr&#234;mement pratiqu&#233;e en sport de haut niveau. Ce n'est pas &#224; proprement parler une m&#233;thode de dopage. Et c'est autoris&#233;.
Les cyclistes ont largement am&#233;lior&#233; la formule. Leur "r&#233;oxyg&#233;nation" est effectu&#233;e tr&#232;s en amont des comp&#233;titions, &#224; un moment o&#249; leur derni&#232;re cure de dopage est loin. On r&#233;oxyg&#232;ne leur sang, on le pr&#233;l&#232;ve, on le cong&#232;le, et on le garde pour l'occasion &#224; venir.
Et on fait coup double. On d&#233;marre le tour apr&#232;s une bonne dose de produits dopants, on se r&#233;injecte du bon sang pendant la nuit, et yala.
Bon, faut amener un hopital avec soi, et dormir perfus&#233; dans un caisson, mais bon...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faut amener un hopital avec soi, et dormir perfusé dans un caisson, mais bon...



Les vampires des temps modernes :rateau:


----------



## rezba (3 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les vampires des temps modernes :rateau:



Les vampires, ce ne sont pas les joueurs, ce sont les pharmaciens qui ont acheté les équipes.


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2006)

Et  dans le cas de Zidane, m&#234;me fatigu&#233; il en &#233;crase plus d'un par sa technique et ses "id&#233;es". Il suffit de lire ce qu'en pensent ses adversaires. 

A mon avis, ce qui s'est pass&#233; lors du France / Br&#233;sil est surtout &#224; mettre au compte du moral. Les Br&#233;siliens sont arriv&#233;s confiants en leur jeu mais flippants sur le fait de ne pas battre la France (seule &#233;quipe a les avoir &#233;vacu&#233;s en Coupe du monde 3 fois). Ils savaient qu'une d&#233;faite devant les bleus ne leur serait pas pardonn&#233;e par leurs supporters qui ont encore en travers de la gorge le mauvais go&#251;t de 98.
Ils ont bien dit lors des interviews pr&#233;c&#233;dant le match que la France &#233;tait leur premier vrai "probl&#232;me" depuis le d&#233;but de la comp&#233;tition. Leur entrainement en pr&#233;vision de ce match fut simple : du tir au but tout l'apr&#232;s-midi. Ils pensaient donc que cela se terminerait aux forceps, a la fin du temps r&#233;glementaire + des prolongations.
Au bout de dix minutes, ils ont compris que c'&#233;tait pli&#233;. Que jamais ils ne passeraient la d&#233;fense francaise (admirable) et qu'en plus de Zidane particuli&#232;rement en forme (un festival quand m&#234;me : les commentateurs on m&#234;me dit a un moment : "le Br&#233;sil joue en blanc ce soir") les attaquants n'&#233;taient pas en reste. Pratiquement toutes les actions francaises ont men&#233;es aux cages adverses, et pratiquement toutes furent dangereuses; l'inverse ne fut pas, de loin, le cas - sauf peut-&#234;tre lors des 5 derni&#232;res minutes.
Le but de Henry a achev&#233; le peu de moral qui restait. Ce soir l&#224; on ne passait pas les lignes arri&#232;res bleues. Remonter au score relevait du miracle. Si vous avez enregistr&#233;e la rencontre, observez bien les visages et les regards des joueurs Br&#233;siliens : tout est l&#224;.


----------



## tirhum (3 Juillet 2006)

le visage de Roberto Carlos apr&#232;s le but......... 
hagard et compl&#232;tement d&#233;sempar&#233;......


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2006)

tr&#232;s bonne analyse Amok


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2006)

Certe...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et  dans le cas de Zidane, même fatigué il en écrase plus d'un par sa technique et ses "idées". Il suffit de lire ce qu'en pensent ses adversaires.


Les vieux se soutiennent entre eux, c'est de bonne guerre.


----------



## rezba (3 Juillet 2006)

N'emp&#234;che que j'aurais bien voulu voir Tr&#233;z&#233;guet, sur la fin. Quand Pareira a jet&#233; &#224; la poubelle tous les fondamentaux du foot en faisant rentrer 6 attaquants pour forcer le destin, et que les bleus n'avaient plus de p&#234;che pour contre-attaquer, avoir une pointe en forme pour crucifier dida, &#231;a m'aurait fait marrer.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2006)

contre le portugal trezeguet...


----------



## Lila (3 Juillet 2006)

.....les français ont tellement bien joué qu'il ne leur reste plus qu'une seule altrenative désormais.......


....mal jouer !!!!!.... 

..ce qu'ils feront peut-être mercredi soir....

..parce qu'après un tel match comment peuvent-ils encore mieux jouer ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Juillet 2006)

En tout les cas, je prends mon pied depuis le d&#233;but de cette coupe du monde. Ce qui se passe sur le terrain est fantastique. C'est du sport de haut-niveau, plein de technique et d'abn&#233;gation. Il y a eu des d&#233;chets, certes. Des erreurs d'arbitrage &#233;galement. Mais tout cela fait partie de la dimension humaine de la pratique sportive. 

Et c'est encore plus jouissif quand &#231;a joue bien. Vivement les demi-finales.


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et  dans le cas de Zidane, même fatigué il en écrase plus d'un par sa technique et ses "idées". Il suffit de lire ce qu'en pensent ses adversaires.
> 
> A mon avis, ce qui s'est passé lors du France / Brésil est surtout à mettre au compte du moral. Les Brésiliens sont arrivés confiants en leur jeu mais flippants sur le fait de ne pas battre la France (seule équipe a les avoir évacués en Coupe du monde 3 fois). Ils savaient qu'une défaite devant les bleus ne leur serait pas pardonnée par leurs supporters qui ont encore en travers de la gorge le mauvais goût de 98.
> Ils ont bien dit lors des interviews précédant le match que la France était leur premier vrai "problème" depuis le début de la compétition. Leur entrainement en prévision de ce match fut simple : du tir au but tout l'après-midi. Ils pensaient donc que cela se terminerait aux forceps, a la fin du temps réglementaire + des prolongations.
> ...



Les Brésiliens étaient à la fois favoris pour ce match et pour la compétition, depuis le début. La pression est énorme, même si ils en ont l'habitude. Ils n'ont pas tenu le coup psychologiquement: beaucoup d'énervement, de précipitation, pas mal de déchets.

Maintenant, pour les demi-finales, nous redevenons favoris devant le Portugal, au vu des prestations de celui-ci (le match pitoyable face à l'Angleterre) et de nos deux victoires contre des équipes qui pouvaient largement prétendre à la victoire finale - Espagne, Brésil. 

La pression est désormais de notre côté, et on sait que ces situations sont difficiles à gérer pour les bleus. Surtout face à une équipe qui reste une des meilleures du monde, incontestablement, et qui avait survolé, mais pas gagné, l'euro 2004.

Je crois que ça va être dur, très dur.


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> contre le portugal trezeguet...




Trezeguet ne rentrera pas , ca sera le merveilleux et néanmoins talentueux Sidney Govou


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui se passe sur le terrain est fantastique


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2006)

govou...? c'est qui un peintre ?


----------



## Paradise (3 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Trezeguet ne rentrera pas , ca sera le merveilleux et néanmoins talentueux Sidney Govou




Heu....   on parle de bon joueur pas de looser,... :hein: Govou mais alors là vraiment Trezeguet doit être bien deg de ne pas pourvoir rentrer et de voir un petit Govou sur le rectangle vert


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)

en tout cas, nous pouvons saluer la tres bonne utilisation des fonds secrets, cette ann&#233;e.



(j'esp&#232;re qu'il en reste un peu pour la demi finale et la finale)


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ah la vache !
> 
> pendant tout le sejour, j'me suis demandé à qui me faisait penser mon voisin de chambre...
> 
> merci






_Bon sang !_
Mais c'est bien sûr !!


----------



## rizoto (3 Juillet 2006)

Pareil, c'est bizarre de faire rentrer Govou. PEut être physiquement, il est mieux.


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Heu....   on parle de bon joueur pas de looser,... :hein: Govou mais alors là vraiment Trezeguet doit être bien deg de ne pas pourvoir rentrer et de voir un petit Govou sur le rectangle vert




Trezeguet a critique Domenech


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que j'aurais bien voulu voir Trézéguet, sur la fin. Quand Pareira a jeté à la poubelle tous les fondamentaux du foot en faisant rentrer 6 attaquants pour forcer le destin, et que les bleus n'avaient plus de pêche pour contre-attaquer, avoir une pointe en forme pour crucifier dida, ça m'aurait fait marrer.



Ca... Le match aurait duré 10 mns de plus, je crois qu'il en aurait été autrement. Il était temps que ca se termine.


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juillet 2006)

Sur les sites de paris en ligne, l'equipe de france est donn&#233; vainqueur


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..parce qu'après un tel match comment peuvent-ils encore mieux jouer ?



Ca je ne sais pas, mais pour nous deux ca va être dur de plus picoler que l'autre soir !


----------



## Paradise (3 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, c'est bizarre de faire rentrer Govou. PEut être physiquement, il est mieux.




Même avec une seule jambe et malade comme un chien Trezeguet défonce le petit Govou désolé mais vraiment je trouve pas qu'il est ca place sur le rectangle vert sur le banc oui ...


----------



## rizoto (3 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca je ne sais pas, mais pour nous deux ca va être dur de plus picoler que l'autre soir !



Y a du dopage partout, même chez les supporters.


----------



## rizoto (3 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Même avec une seule jambe et malade comme un chien Trezeguet défonce le petit Govou désolé mais vraiment je trouve pas qu'il est ca place sur le rectangle vert sur le banc oui ...



Je sais pas, j'y connais rien. Mais d'apparence, govou a l'air plus physique. Genre pour aller cartonner un défenseur central. Trezeguet a l'air léger.


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Y a du dopage partout, même chez les supporters.


Oui, à la biere


----------



## rezba (3 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, j'y connais rien. Mais d'apparence, govou a l'air plus physique. Genre pour aller cartonner un défenseur central. Trezeguet a l'air léger.



Ah oui. Effectivement, t'y connais rien.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui. Effectivement, t'y connais rien.




Très bonne analyse


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2006)

rizoto alias Jean à Cana (2 a dit:
			
		

> Y a du dopage partout, même chez les supporters.



C'est tout l'art de la troisième mi-temps


----------



## Lila (3 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca je ne sais pas, mais pour nous deux ca va &#234;tre dur de plus picoler que l'autre soir !




..... si l'&#233;quipe de France arrive &#224; jouer comme on a picol&#233; ...

...ON EST CHAMPION DU MONDE !!!!!

 

Ps : on a fait match nul sur ce coup l&#224; !
Ps : mercredi comme samedi ! c'est moi qui arrose !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..... si l'équipe de France arrive à jouer comme on a picolé ...
> 
> ...ON EST CHAMPION DU MONDE !!!!!
> 
> ...



Au premier tour vous avez pas du beaucoup boire


----------



## Lila (3 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Au premier tour vous avez pas du beaucoup boire



...Amok savait même pas qu'il y avait la coupe du monde......
.....on était complètemeent désshydraté.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....on était complètemeent désshydraté.....



Normalement ça donne des hallucinations, l'inverse aussi remarque


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...Amok savait même pas qu'il y avait la coupe du monde......
> .....on était complètemeent désshydraté.....




Et vous survivez 4ans sans être bourrés ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Juillet 2006)

Très bonne analyse d'Amok en page 32 !!!!!!!! :love:  (pouvais pas te bouler on me disait gnagnagnagna... vous pouvez bouler qqun d'autre  )

Ma fille qui vit à Francfort m'a dit que lors du match France/Brésil il y avait dans la rue, après le match,  tellement de français qu'on se serait cru à Paris !!!    

Par contre elle m'a dit aussi qu'il y a eu du baston à la sortie du match Angleterre/Portugal.... (mon gendre y était) ;  je me mets à la place des anglais et peux comprendre......  (même si je n'apprécie pas cela)


A suivre.......


----------



## fpoil (3 Juillet 2006)

de toute façon que son équipe gagne ou perde le supporter anglais tape aprés le match, il a le mérite d'être constant  ( il parait que l'on a battu les records de consommation d'alcool chez nos amis britons samedi dernier)


----------



## rizoto (3 Juillet 2006)

le neerlandais aussi...mais c'est ca qui est bon


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne analyse



Pas à dire, il promet ce p'tit con !  
Entre les post de "y'en à marre" et ceux d'ici, c'est bien simple : on dirait miniAmok !


----------



## samoussa (3 Juillet 2006)

l'arbitre de france - portugal est uruguayen...ouf, ils auraient pu nous mettre un brésilien :mouais:


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> l'arbitre de france - portugal est uruguayen...ouf, ils auraient pu nous mettre un brésilien :mouais:



remarque, l'arbritre de france-bresil était espagnol


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juillet 2006)

Vous avez remarqu&#233; ? Seul le continent europ&#233;en est repr&#233;sent&#233; dans ces 1/2 finales (&#224; part les arbitres  ).
On se croirait &#224; l'Euro...


----------



## samoussa (3 Juillet 2006)

Je dois dire que le portugal me fait plus peur que le bresil. Je pensais franchement que les français passraient le bresil, par contre maintenant ils sont favoris et ç'est souvent là qu'ils pechent. Cela dit, à  l'euro 2000 ils etaient favoris et ils ont gagné.


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juillet 2006)

j'avais acheté un drapeau français ... j'ai acheté aussi du tissu vert des fois que ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas à dire, il promet ce p'tit con !
> Entre les post de "y'en à marre" et ceux d'ici, c'est bien simple : on dirait miniAmok !



Tu parles d'un plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> l'arbitre de france - portugal est uruguayen...ouf, ils auraient pu nous mettre un br&#233;silien :mouais:


Pourquoi, m&#234;me les arbitres sont chauvins au foot ?

Ah non, pardon, c'est vrai, j'oubliais la vieille composante des &#233;quipes de France : l'excuse toute pourrie (genre, il faisait chaud, le terrain n'&#233;tait pas bon, le cassoulet de la cantine m'a fil&#233; des gazs, des trucs comme &#231;a)

"L'arbitre aurait pu &#234;tre br&#233;silien" - on dirait le titre d'un San-Antonio.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> on dirait miniAmok !



Et merde !!!


----------



## duracel (3 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je dois dire que le portugal me fait plus peur que le bresil. Je pensais franchement que les français passraient le bresil, par contre maintenant ils sont favoris et ç'est souvent là qu'ils pechent. Cela dit, à  l'euro 2000 ils etaient favoris et ils ont gagné.



En 98 aussi ils étaient favoris.  

Pour le match contre le Portugal, il fadar faire attention à ne pas tomber dans leurs provocations et faire attention aux cartons. Comme d'hab, Zidane s'est chopé un carton, et d'autres encore.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Trezeguet a critique Domenech



Qu'on lui arrache les burnes!


----------



## duracel (3 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Trezeguet a critique Domenech



Il n'est pas le seul.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui arrache les burnes!


 
Tu crois que la France ira jusque là ? :rateau: 


On va assister à un match avec deux équipes ayant des dispositions similaires (un seul attaquant, grosse défense ...) donc plus parti d'échec que foot spectacle à priori.
A priori car avec des joueurs comme Zidane ou Déco, tout est possible .... 

Du moment que le Portugal passe !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> TDu moment que le Portugal passe !



Les portiques de sécurité de l'aéroport? :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les portiques de sécurité de l'aéroport? :rateau:


 
Bah oui, une coupe du monde ça risque de faire sonner ! :rateau: 

:hosto:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Juillet 2006)

Je croise les doigts pour que nous ayons une BELLE finale France/Allemagne !!!!!!! 
Allez les bleus !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je croise les doigts pour que nous ayons une BELLE finale France/Allemagne !!!!!!!
> Allez les bleus !!!!!




Aucun match contre Allemagne ne peut être beau.

Contre l'Italie à la rigueur si on aime la danse...


:rateau:


----------



## reineman (3 Juillet 2006)

En finale, on aura Italie- Portugal.
on parie?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Contre l'Italie à la rigueur si on aime la danse...


Et si on serre les fesses.

_Je sais, je sais... C'est une soirée thématique._


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et si on serre les fesses.


Tu confond avec la Grèce. 
Tiens ils sont où au fait les champions d'Europe 2004?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu confond avec la Grèce.
> Tiens ils sont où au fait les champions d'Europe 2004?


Ils n'ont pas r&#233;ussi &#224; se qualifier pour la coupe du monde.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu confond avec la Grèce.


Je parlais de l'arbitre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu confond avec la Gr&#232;ce.
> Tiens ils sont o&#249; au fait les champions d'Europe 2004?



J'ai lu quelque chose ici (<--- joke pour jpnice) 

Pour reprendre une activit&#233; normale et rester dans le sujet , il faut esp&#233;rer qu'ils auront autant de rage de vaincre que l'autre soir pour le prochain match  N'oublions pas qu'il y a un petit smic de joueur de foot &#224; gagner quand m&#234;me


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Aucun match contre Allemagne ne peut être beau.
> 
> Contre l'Italie à la rigueur si on aime la danse...
> 
> ...




Entre le Portugal, l'Italie et l'Allemagne, franchement je préfère l'Allemagne ! 

Ronaldo le portugais va encore cafter auprès de l'arbitre pour qu'on vire un collègue de Manchester (au fait, il va être bien reçu quand il va devoir rentrer à Manchester lui   paraitrait qu'il devait en partir mais il va peut être avancer son départ....  )

Quant à l'Italie, ils vont encore faire les chochotes en se roulant sur le sol même s'ils n'ont pas l'ombre d'un coup...

alors non merci bien, les latins, j'ai un peu ma dose tu vois !!!


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juillet 2006)

Ouais, au moins, les Allemands, ils ne simulent pas, ils vont nous boxer pour de vrai.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu confond avec la Grèce.
> Tiens ils sont où au fait les champions d'Europe 2004?



Voila où ils en sont en Grèce .... 

http://fr.uefa.com/uefa/Keytopics/kind=64/newsId=433829.html

Après avoir passé un mois à flirter avec Zeus (pour mémoire : France, Rep. Tchèque et re-Portugal) en 2004, le naturel est vite revenu ....


----------



## da capo (3 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Quant à l'Italie, ils vont encore faire les chochotes en se roulant sur le sol même s'ils n'ont pas l'ombre d'un coup...
> 
> alors non merci bien, les latins, j'ai un peu ma dose tu vois !!!



Ah bien en voilà un commentaire argumenté et réaliste. On est de retour du café des pécheurs ? le jaune a gagné ce soir ?

J'espère que cela ne t'a pas couté trop cher, et que tu as encore de côté suffisament d'argent pour t'offrir une bonne cuite au cas où... 

A titre de rappel : comme tu le verras *sur ce panneau de statistiques*, l'Italie est la deuxième meilleure attaque et la meilleure défense parmi les équipes encore en lice.

Mais bien entendu, si tu n'aimes pas la danse, je ne peux pas t'obliger non plus.

Quant aux Allemands, si on enlève le physique et la volonté, il ne reste pas grand chose. Mais leur physique et leur volonté sont grandes.

Et pour rappel, ils se sont pris il n'y a pas si longtemps un cinglant 4-1 de la part d'une certaine équipe de danseurs...

Allez ciao.


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Aucun match contre Allemagne ne peut &#234;tre beau.
> Contre l'Italie &#224; la rigueur si on aime la danse...
> :rateau:


Exact ... entre la lourdeur des panzers et la vivacit&#233; des vespa mon coeur a d&#233;j&#224; choisi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

et pourquoi le bénin ne gagnerait pas? p'ting qu'est ce que j'aimerais ça, ce pays aussi grand que la France qui en remontrerait à toute la planète...


Mais je rêve, jamais ça n'arrivera:rose:  Mais p'ting qu'est ce que je serai derrière:love: 
désolé, c'était mon moment à moi...

Go, France, Go. :love:


----------



## philire (3 Juillet 2006)

T'inquiète, c'est bénin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Go, France, Go. :love:




*C'est pas Go*
mais Gall.








 
:rateau:


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas Go*
> mais Gall.
> 
> 
> ...




Les bras m'entombent!  

starmac, tout le monde sait très bien que italiens ne gagnent qu'avec des fautes imaginaires sur des buts de raccroc, enfin.
de même, tout le monde sait que le foot est un sport qui se joue à 11 contre 11 et que c'est l'Allemagne qui gagne à la fin


----------



## da capo (3 Juillet 2006)

tss, tss, tss  

r&#233;ponse dans 24h environ


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> tss, tss, tss
> 
> réponse dans 24h environ



ah oui, autre précision, il ne faut pas forcément tout prendre au pied de la lettre, surtout dans un tel contexte..


----------



## da capo (3 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, autre précision, il ne faut pas forcément tout prendre au pied de la lettre, surtout dans un tel contexte..


C'est celui qui dit qui est


----------



## samoussa (3 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je croise les doigts pour que nous ayons une BELLE finale France/Allemagne !!!!!!!
> Allez les bleus !!!!!


Une BELLE finale avec l'allemagne             ...:mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah bien en voil&#224; un commentaire argument&#233; et r&#233;aliste. On est de retour du caf&#233; des p&#233;cheurs ? le jaune a gagn&#233; ce soir ?
> 
> J'esp&#232;re que cela ne t'a pas cout&#233; trop cher, et que tu as encore de c&#244;t&#233; suffisament d'argent pour t'offrir une bonne cuite au cas o&#249;...
> 
> ...




G&#252;t narcht !!!   :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2006)

L'ambiance commence à s'échauffer à l'hosto. 
Nous avons installé dans la même chambre une dame portugaise et une dame française. (sans savoir, pour la dame française qu'elle était française.  )
Elles m'ont dit hier soir: "Vous nous donnerez des calmants pour mercredi."   

C'est marrant de les entendre analysé les matchs passé et annoncer les résultats futurs. Elles connaissent tous les joueurs, de vrai fan. 
(j'aime le fait que chacun, moi compris, analyse les matchs sans y connaître nécessairement grand chose.  )

Pour ajouter à l'ambiance, je leur parle de l'équipe belge...


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

...cette nuit j'ai fait un rêve !!!!!

..j'ai vu le match de demain....
...on gagnait 3-0  

..j'ai eu une érection ...:love: 

..lequel des deux était le rêve  

....on verra ça demain soir


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2006)

*DICTON DU JOUR*
Il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué.


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *DICTON DU JOUR*
> Il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tu&#233;.



...tu dis Ours pour Portugais ?....parce qu'ils sont tr&#232;s poilus ?   

.....oui je sais, je vais ailleurs si il fait beau


----------



## fpoil (4 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> tss, tss, tss
> 
> réponse dans 24h environ



c'est vrai, et moi le premier, on est toujours injuste avec l'équipe d'Italie, à tout lui reprocher, la défense de fer, la capacité à influencer l'arbitre, le réalisme dans les dernières minutes d'un match, l'ennui souvent (bon, dans cette coupe du monde, les suisses ont fait mieux au niveau ennui) mais cela reste de formidables compétiteurs

donc bonne chance à eux pour ce soir,

ps : je pense que j'ai été marqué à vie par Gentile le gentleman


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...on gagnait 3-0



J'espère que le sélectionneur portugais n'a pas de mauvaises intentions lorsqu'il dit vouloir employer une méthode musclée contre certains joueurs


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2006)

Bon, je cesse de dire n'importe quoi vu certains MP s&#233;rieux que j'ai trouv&#233;s dans ma bo&#238;te. Ceci est donc un avertissement : comme l'a dit Lila dans un post plus haut, j'&#233;tais &#224; peine au courant que la coupe du monde avait commenc&#233;e et tous mes propos pass&#233;s et futurs sont &#224; prendre au deuxi&#232;me, voir plus, degr&#233; ! 
Si j'ai pris plaisir a regarder le match de l'autre soir c'est simplement parce que un "France / Br&#233;sil" est souvent synonyme de jeu de haut niveau et que, quel que soit le sport, lorsque on atteint des sommets il y a toujours quelque chose d'agr&#233;able &#224; en tirer. Et c'est aussi une occase (parmi d'autres !) de passer une bonne soir&#233;e festive en agr&#233;able compagnie.
Par contre, m&#234;me sans &#234;tre passionn&#233; de foot, il y a (au moins) un point avec lequel je suis &#224; 100% d'accord avec Doqu&#233;ville : la joie des gens dans la rue l'autre soir, et surtout le bonheur des gamins faisait plaisir &#224; voir. Et l'exemple de Paul est aussi parlant : des mamies qui se prennent au jeu, quel autre &#233;venement peut cr&#233;er cette "ferveur", quelles que soient les g&#233;n&#233;rations ?
On peut longuement discuter de savoir si c'est justifi&#233;, si ce n'est pas un peu trop "too much", on peut...
N'emp&#234;che que quelle qu'en soit la raison, je pr&#233;f&#232;re voir les gens faire la f&#234;te et se marrer entre eux que de les voir tirer la tronche. C'est pour ca que je serais satisfait que l'&#233;quipe de France revienne avec cette horreur (graphiquement parlant !) dor&#233;e.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, je ne vais pas errer dans la rue en reniflant mes sanglots !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde sait que le foot est un sport qui se joue à 11 contre 11 et que c'est l'Allemagne qui gagne à la fin


En tous cas d'apres ce site, l'Allemagne participe déja aux 2 1/2 finales 

"_DEMI-FINALES

Mardi 4 juillet
Match 61 Dortmund (21h00) Allemagne - Italie

Mercredi 5 juillet
Match 62 Munich (21h00) Portugal - Allemagne_"


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allons bon.
> :mouais:



La coupe du monde peut des miracles, mais l'Amok aussi ! Un post de Roberto avec... 1 smilley : qui d'autre peut se vanter de le faire ?!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

C'est un fake !


----------



## harlock59 (4 Juillet 2006)

quand on relis les premiers posts de cette discussion, ca fait rigoler... la france part perdante pour s&#251;r, et puis l&#224;, on voit que tout le monde s'est bien gourr&#233; !!! !!! et c'est tant mieux


----------



## krystof (4 Juillet 2006)

Et d'ailleurs, en ce qui me concerne, j'attends le dernier jour pour participer au sondage.


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2006)

Je vous decris les alentours, un voisin anglais, fanatique de foot et qui bosse chez intel, (mais en prod), je l'ai vu hier soir ouh la la qu'il etait triste, bon j'ai fait le profil bas (pas le fran&#231;ais quoi  ), vraiment il etait touch&#233;, peuch&#232;re, les irlandais eux etaient ravis de l'&#233;limination des anglais, cette joie &#233;tant li&#233;e &#224; la revolte de 1916 et auters &#233;v&#233;nements connexes, dailleurs il existe un ici acronyme ebu "everything but english", ambiance donc  et puis nos amis br&#233;siliens qui sont nombreux &#224; travailler dans les ecploitations agricoles, quand normalement apr&#232;s les match nous avons le droit &#224; la musique/samba/f&#234;te jusqu'a ...tard et cette fois ci  pas trop dodo rapide

et bien s&#251;r la seule maison illumin&#233;e etait :love: fran&#231;aise


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et bien sûr la seule maison illuminée etait :love: française


Décidément, les français n'ont toujours rien compris aux économies d'énergie.


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, les français n'ont toujours rien compris aux économies d'énergie.



Non ! Le Français est lumineux ! De Lady Liberty aux flammes des banlieues il aime montrer au monde par de multiples phares la voie à suivre !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

En tout cas, y'en a qui sont pas des lumi&#232;res


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, les français n'ont toujours rien compris aux économies d'énergie.


c'est vrai que ce soir là les brésiliens on été très economies en bière, danse, musique ...et lumière


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, y'en a qui sont pas des lumi&#232;res



BackCat, la prochaine fois que tu le croises, mets lui un coup de pompe au derche de ma part, a ce petit moi !  

Sinon, l'analyse de Pel&#233; &#224; propos du match tient en 3 points : Moral pas au top, absence de technique et manque de pr&#233;paration physique. Au moins, c'est clair : l'entraineur va &#234;tre empal&#233; dans les prochains jours, ensuit&#233; &#233;cartel&#233;, les restes &#224; moiti&#233; brul&#233;s, &#224; moiti&#233; jet&#233;s au chiens et les cendres vers&#233;es dans une d&#233;charge !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> l'entraineur va être empalé dans les prochains jours, ensuité écartelé, les restes à moitié brulés, à moitié jetés au chiens et les cendres versées dans une décharge !



Je peux poster la version Death Metal du métalleux et la princesse ?


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Je peux poster la version Death Metal du métalleux et la princesse ?



Tu sais, Darkounet : ici tu es au bar et tes propos sont totalement obcurs pour la majorité des participants, moi compris.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> BackCat, la prochaine fois que tu le croises, mets lui un coup de pompe au derche de ma part, a ce petit moi !


C'est dommage... je l'avais &#224; port&#233;e de baffe ce week-end.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, Darkounet : ici tu es au bar et tes propos sont totalement obcurs pour la majorité des participants, moi compris.


Dis donc mais c'est vrai !!! C'est r&#233;ellement un mini-toi !!


----------



## samoussa (4 Juillet 2006)

harlock59 a dit:
			
		

> quand on relis les premiers posts de cette discussion, ca fait rigoler... la france part perdante pour sûr, et puis là, on voit que tout le monde s'est bien gourré !!! !!! et c'est tant mieux


moi seulement à moitié. J'avais predit france argentine en finale. A esperer que ce sera france italie


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc mais c'est vrai !!! C'est réellement un mini-toi !!



Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir détourner ce fil, mais l'heure est grave et la question d'importance !

BacKCat, peux tu me répondre, toi qui visiblement est un intime : Où était sa mère en Août 1992 ?!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

Merde il m'observe depuis ma naissance ? :affraid:



Comment tu sais &#231;a ! r&#233;pond tout de suite !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

En Ao&#251;t je ne sais pas... par contre, je crois me souvenir qu'elle avait fait un d&#233;placement dans le sud de la France en Novembre 1991. Elle en &#233;tait revenue toute _retourn&#233;e_ m'avait confi&#233; le pauvre gKat... Enfin. Il ne s'en souvient plus, Alzheimer a fait son chemin. Mais bon. Le myst&#232;re reste entier. Et tous les ans, &#224; la m&#234;me &#233;poque, elle hurle &#224; la lune. &#199;a fait froid dans le dos


----------



## kathy h (4 Juillet 2006)

c'est marrand de lire les premiers post, on croirait lire la presse..  qui écrivait que l'Equipe de France était finie, et maintenant que des éloges, comme quoi ... pfffff 

Au fait ils prennent quoi pour récupèrer leurs jambes de 20 ans ? ça m'interesse moi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

Ho le prochain qui parle de ma m&#232;re, je lui coupe les c******* !


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ho le prochain qui parle de ma mère, je lui coupe les c******* !



Dis donc, fiston (puisque l'évidence commence à poindre ) : Déjà tu vas surveiller ton langage, et ensuite tu vas aller faire la bise à Mackie, ton demi frère !


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ils prennent quoi pour r&#233;cup&#232;rer leurs jambes de 20 ans ? &#231;a m'interesse moi


Ce qu'ils prennent, oupps, c'est pas tr&#232;s sain.

Par contre, les femmes ne prennent rien pour garder de belles jambes : elles sont belles, point barre, non ?


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ho le prochain qui parle de ma mère, je lui coupe les c******* !


Pas question de jouer au foot sans c... rampons !
Révise les règles et on en recause


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, fiston (puisque l'évidence commence à poindre ) : Déjà tu vas surveiller ton langage, et ensuite tu vas aller faire la bise à Mackie, ton demi frère !





Ho, j'ai déjà 1sur et 2 frères, c'est bon !


----------



## kathy h (4 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'ils prennent, oupps, c'est pas très sain.
> 
> Par contre, les femmes ne prennent rien pour garder de belles jambes : elles sont belles, point barre, non ?




euHH je ne parlais pas de la beauté des jambes, mais de leur endurance


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, c'est clair : l'entraineur va &#234;tre empal&#233; dans les prochains jours, ensuit&#233; &#233;cartel&#233;, les restes &#224; moiti&#233; brul&#233;s, &#224; moiti&#233; jet&#233;s au chiens et les cendres vers&#233;es dans une d&#233;charge !



C'est pas loin de &#231;a: arriv&#233;s au Br&#233;sil, para&#238;trait-il que Pareira, le s&#233;lectionneur br&#233;silien donc, a quitt&#233; l'a&#233;roport par une porte d&#233;rob&#233;e...   

Bon, maintenant Hop Deutschland... :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ho, j'ai déjà 1sur et 2 frères, c'est bon !



Tu sais, tout espoir n'est pas perdu de pouvoir monter une équipe de foot !  Vive l'adn !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas loin de ça: arrivés au Brésil, paraîtrait-il que Pareira, le sélectionneur brésilien donc, a quitté l'aéroport par une porte dérobée...



Tu métonnes, sont chauds dans tous les sens du termes ces brésiliens ...

Sinon je reviens sur un truc, la coupe du monde de foot féminin ça existe ?

Parce que bon parité oblige, des équipes mixtes ce serait pas mal, avec de nouvelles techniques : diversion de l'attaquant et tous ça quoi 

Heu quand au pari de Reinneman, son pronostic à l'air pas mal. Et je ne juge pas selon des  techniques juste comme ça.


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2006)

Oui, la coupe de monde de foot feminin existe : 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coupe_du_monde_de_football_f&#233;minin 

Sinon, ce serait bien les equipes mixtes, &#231;a pimenterai le jeu


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, la coupe de monde de foot feminin existe :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coupe_du_monde_de_football_féminin
> 
> Sinon, ce serait bien les equipes mixtes, ça pimenterai le jeu



"Un des moments les plus connus du tournoi et de l'histoire de ce sport, fut quand Brandi Chastain releva son maillot au dessus de la tête et tomba à genoux, montrant son bustier sportif en commémorant un pénalty converti qui donnait la victoire contre la Chine en 1999."

Il pourrait donc y avoir une plus grande audiance


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, tout espoir n'est pas perdu de pouvoir monter une équipe de foot !  Vive l'adn !




Bon, on mets mon père adoptif (gkat  ) en goal, a 50ans, on cours pas très bien...

Donc : 
-gKat 
-Tintin
-l'Amok
-Macinside

Qui d'autre ?


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2006)

J'ai tent&#233; hier d'acceder au pages sportives de tvglobo et devinez ce que j'ai vu:
un hommage &#224; zidane en vid&#233;o 

Il y a aussi un historique des bleus plut&#244;t en faveur des.... fran&#231;ais


----------



## wip (4 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tenté hier d'acceder au pages sportives de tvglobo et devinez ce que j'ai vu:
> un hommage à zidane en vidéo
> 
> Il y a aussi un historique des bleus plutôt en faveur des.... français


Y en a qui veulent pas faire la même erreur que les espagnoles


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tenté hier d'acceder au pages sportives de tvglobo et devinez ce que j'ai vu:
> un hommage à zidane en vidéo
> 
> Il y a aussi un historique des bleus plutôt en faveur des.... français



La France à l'air d'être un "modèle" pour eux ... 

Mais je ne lis pas le brésilien, qu'est ce qui dit ?


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> La France &#224; l'air d'&#234;tre un "mod&#232;le" pour eux ...
> 
> Mais je ne lis pas le br&#233;silien, qu'est ce qui dit ?


 
L'article ne parle pas de "mod&#232;le" ... Faut quand m&#234;me pas exag&#233;rer !  

Il dit juste que lors de la conqu&#234;te de ses grands titres (euro 1984 et 2000, coupe du monde 1998), "Les Bleus" ont toujours domin&#233;s l'Espagne, le Portugal et/ou le Br&#233;sil. Sans oublier les Italiens ! 

Bref, les pays latins portent chance &#224; la France.


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2006)

beau match taleur german vs italy  enfin esp&#232;rons...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, la coupe de monde de foot feminin existe :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coupe_du_monde_de_football_f&#233;minin
> 
> Sinon, ce serait bien les equipes mixtes, &#231;a pimenterai le jeu


Je suis pour .... 
Les "tirages de maillots",les "fautes de mains", les "embrassades" seraient d'un tout autre ordre et les "marquages" plus que serr&#233;s

 :love:


----------



## samoussa (4 Juillet 2006)

bcp trop bourins pour moi ces allemands :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2006)

Beau spectacle, les danseuses en bleu sont tr&#232;s bien.


----------



## samoussa (4 Juillet 2006)

vu le niveau affligeant de la premiere mi temps, le vainqueur de demain peut avoir le sourir


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> vu le niveau affligeant de la premiere mi temps, le vainqueur de demain peut avoir le sourir


Du beau foot de la part des italiens en tout cas mais m&#233;fiance les allemands on d&#233;j&#224; prouv&#233; dans d'autres circonstances qu'ils &#233;taient tr&#232;s fort dans les attaques surprises ...


----------



## ficelle (4 Juillet 2006)

ça va encore finir au tir au but...

le spectacle, c'est demain soir !


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça va encore finir au tir au but...
> 
> le spectacle, c'est demain soir !


Une formalité pour .... ????


----------



## Giam_ (4 Juillet 2006)

forza nationalmannschaft


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

...quel match de merde ....!!!!!

...&#224; croire que l'Allemagne n'avait pas assez de fonds secrets pour acheter la rencontre....surtout que tous les italiens qui jouent ce soir jouent d&#233;sormais en division B.... 

..quel beau match !!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> forza nationalmannschaft


Schnell Italia!

Avec un autre arbitre l'allemagne en serait &#224; 9 joueurs depuis un bon moment! ... des brutes!


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2006)

Bon, quant est-ce qu'il fait rentrer Zidane, Domenech ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..&#224; croire que l'Allemagne n'avait pas assez de fonds secrets pour acheter la rencontre








Les allemands ont le pape Benoit 16 derri&#232;re eux ... les italiens n'ont aucune chance


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

....oui ....certes ....

...mais c'est quand m&#234;me chiant ....

..si au moins l'arbitre y mettait du sien et pourrissait un peu la partie ..
...je sais pas moi ..un p&#233;nalty injustifi&#233; qui mettrait les italiens en furie ...10 cartons rouges...les tirs au but avec pas assez de joueurs qu'on serait oblig&#233; de faire tirer les soigneurs et les entra&#238;neurs .....

..quelque chose de marrant ....
parce que l&#224; c'est la palme d'or du chiant...la palme d'argent c'est le match France-Suisse ...
:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
 :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 
:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

Oui quoi qu'il tire au moins d'en leur propre but !


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..si au moins l'arbitre y mettait du sien et pourrissait un peu la partie ..
> ...je sais pas moi ..un p&#233;nalty injustifi&#233; qui mettrait les italiens en furie ...10 cartons rouges...les tirs au but avec pas assez de joueurs qu'on serait oblig&#233; de faire tirer les soigneurs et les entra&#238;neurs .....
> ..quelque chose de marrant ....



J'ai ma soeur qui veut bien se metttre seins nus derri&#232;re le goal allemand  ... si &#231;a peut aider


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Oui quoi qu'il tire au moins d'en leur propre but !



..DANS....pas d'en .....


...Mackie sors d'Odr&#233; ...

   
 

ps  : &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait qu'il veuille


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ma soeur qui veut bien se metttre seins nus derrière le goal allemand  ... si ça peut aider




*On pourrait pas d'abord*
avoir une foto de ta sur en maillot ?


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On pourrait pas d'abord*
> avoir une foto de ta sur en maillot ?




...ouais parce que c'est déjà assez nul comas !!!!
  

...fépété la toph ta race !!!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On pourrait pas d'abord*
> avoir une foto de ta s&#339;ur en maillot ?


Elle n'aime pas les 'tirages de maillot"


----------



## fpoil (4 Juillet 2006)

les allemands viennent de passer pas loin de la correctionnelle...

je souhaite bien du plaisir &#224; l'&#233;quipe qui rencontrera l'italie en finale si elle se qualifie... quelle d&#233;fense

et de 2 poteaux pour l'italie


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2006)

C'est filmé en smooth slow ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

archhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .... Poteau!!! ..... Latte!!! ! 

J'envoie ma soeur


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

AAAACHHHHH ..TRANZVHERTZALLL!!!!!!!

..passe moi la photo par mp !!!


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2006)

Ca y est.

En fait, le match commence maintenant.


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est.
> 
> En fait, le match commence maintenant.




..ahhh ???? l'arbitre est mort ????...l'Allemagne à fait le chèque ???? ..


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est.
> 
> En fait, le match commence maintenant.




Chuttttt, faut d'abord que Jo envoie sa sur


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Chuttttt, faut d'abord que Jo envoie sa s&#339;ur




...t'es pas au lit toi ?????
tu veux que j'appelle chaton .... ? ...pire ....ou que je r&#233;veille la chose ?  


 



ps : je t'enverrai la toph par MP


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2006)

Je trouve que les Allemands sont &#233;tonnamment fair play.

Quand un Italien a une crampe ou se prend un ballon dans la gueule, on voit &#224; chaque fois un Allemand venir le r&#233;conforter chaleureusement... Plut&#244;t rare et &#231;a m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre soulign&#233;.

A c&#244;t&#233; de &#231;a, certains Italiens refusent ostensiblement la main tendue pour se faire relever apr&#232;s une faute.


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Chuttttt, faut d'abord que Jo envoie sa sur


C'est loin l'allemagne ... elle va arriver aux coups pieds de but .... c'est tout bon ça


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

La chose ? :affraid: 

C'est quoi ? :affraid:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que les Allemands sont &#233;tonnamment fair play.
> 
> Quand un Italien a une crampe ou se prend un ballon dans la gueule, on voit &#224; chaque fois un Allemand venir le r&#233;conforter chaleureusement... Plut&#244;t rare et &#231;a m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre soulign&#233;.
> 
> A c&#244;t&#233; de &#231;a, certains Italiens refusent ostensiblement la main tendue pour se faire relever apr&#232;s une faute.


A d&#233;faut d'avoir p&#251; acheter les italiens (trop chers) ils leur restent l'arbitre


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> La chose ? :affraid:
> 
> C'est quoi ? :affraid:




..pas de nom malheureux ..pas de nom .....!!!!!!

..sinon tu peux l'appeller majesté, sire, votre grandeur, maître (ça il aime)....


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je croyais avoir tout entendu ....


Si tu ne me crois pas, regarde &#224; nouveau le match (enfin, en acc&#233;l&#233;r&#233;, hein...) et tu verras les images qui attestent ce que j'affirme.
J'en &#233;tais moi-m&#234;me &#233;tonn&#233; : un Allemand faisait des &#233;tirements &#224; un Italien qui avait des crampes. 

Faut pas non plus faire de l'anti-germanisme primaire.


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je croyais avoir tout entendu ....




...je la trouve particulièrement verte cette pelouse ....elle est magnifique .....et les gradins ..formidables ..ya même des gens ....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

C'est celui qui dit que je suis mini-lui :affraid: ?


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

minrrrrce ...j'ai raté ...c'est déjà la fin de la 1 ère prolongation .....ça va vite ..j'ai mêm pas eu le temps d'avoir envie d'y eretourner voir .....


----------



## ficelle (4 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'en étais moi-même étonné : un Allemand faisait des étirements à un Italien qui avait des crampes.



t'es sur de pas regarder une chaine privée italienne ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne me crois pas, regarde à nouveau le match (enfin, en accéléré, hein...) et tu verras les images qui attestent ce que j'affirme.
> J'en étais moi-même étonné : un Allemand faisait des étirements à un Italien qui avait des crampes.
> 
> Faut pas non plus faire de l'anti-germanisme primaire.


Je suis pas aveugle ... tes copains se "musclent" pour le match avec la france ...


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...je la trouve particulièrement verte cette pelouse ....elle est magnifique .....et les gradins ..formidables ..ya même des gens ....


Ho, là, on arrête de me chambrer, hein !


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> C'est celui qui dit que je suis mini-lui :affraid: ?



...ahhhh.. j'ai rien dit ...c'est pas moi ...faut rien lui dire ..j'y suis pour rien ..je faisais ça juste pour ton éducation ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

Pas lui s'il vous plait, pas lui ! :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Pas lui s'il vous plait, pas lui ! :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


Tu veux qu'on le mette derrière le but Italien?


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux qu'on le mette derrière le but Italien?



..là même les italiens se barrent ...
 

..les italiennes je sais pas   
:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

Non !


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur de pas regarder une chaine privée italienne ?


:rose: 
Je me disais aussi, pourquoi ils délaissaient tant le ballon...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..les italiennes je sais pas
> :love:


Houl&#224;&#224;!!!!!  ... je vais faire revenir ma soeur!  :afraid:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

Ils prennent plutot les boules non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Non !



Tu critiques ta propre équipe tel Zidane critiquant Barthez ?! :mouais: Et l'esprit d'équipe alors ?!


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

QUEL MATCH!!!!!!! je n'ose m&#234;me plus aller faire pipi ..


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne me crois pas, regarde à nouveau le match (enfin, en accéléré, hein...) et tu verras les images qui attestent ce que j'affirme.
> J'en étais moi-même étonné : un Allemand faisait des étirements à un Italien qui avait des crampes.
> 
> Faut pas non plus faire de l'anti-germanisme primaire.



Justement ils ont fait ça entre 1939 et 1945 ...
Bon

pas de but là quand même, ça donnera quoi pour les pronostics ?


----------



## ficelle (4 Juillet 2006)

4 mn...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu critiques ta propre équipe tel Zidane critiquant Barthez ?! :mouais: Et l'esprit d'équipe alors ?!




C'est quoi une équipe ?


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2006)

Et but !


----------



## ficelle (4 Juillet 2006)

YES !
italia !!!!!


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

oh p****...l'Allemagne éliminée


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> QUEL MATCH!!!!!!! je n'ose même plus aller faire pipi ..


J'ai bien fait  GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

1minute pour &#233;galiser... On se bouge ! 


Bon, 2-0, plus rien &#224; faire


----------



## fpoil (4 Juillet 2006)

ce sont les italiens qui ont montr&#233; le plus de jeux.. bon d'accord il a fallu attendre les prolongations


----------



## ficelle (4 Juillet 2006)

et de 2 !


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

...crucifixion!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien fait  GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


J'ai fait dans ma culotte ..... tant pis  .... 2-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Justement ils ont fait &#231;a entre 1939 et 1945 ...
> Bon


:mouais: On est proche du point de Godwin...


----------



## ficelle (4 Juillet 2006)

la magie du foot !

trop fort ! :love:


----------



## duracel (4 Juillet 2006)

Bon, ben pour avoir le france-allemagne attendu, il suffit que la france perde demain.
En seront-ils capables?


----------



## samoussa (4 Juillet 2006)

forza italia


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: On est proche du point de Godwin...



Tu m'a fait chercher sur le net, je savais pas ce que c'était .... 

Bon et Alors ça donne quoi alors cette semie victoire, hein dans les pronostics et tout ça ...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)




----------



## samoussa (4 Juillet 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben pour avoir le france-allemagne attendu, il suffit que la france perde demain.
> En seront-ils capables?


quelqu'un attendait france allemagne ?


----------



## fpoil (4 Juillet 2006)

les italiens ne sont jamais abattus jamais, on parle du fighting spirit pour les irlandais

bon ceci dit, l'&#233;quipe de france a r&#233;ussi &#224; les battre &#224; leur propre jeu en 2000, 

cela va &#234;tre dur demain dur....


----------



## samoussa (4 Juillet 2006)

du coup on a des chances d'avoir une belle finale :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

Une minute de silence pour ma prof d'allemand.


----------



## ficelle (4 Juillet 2006)

un petit sms, Angela ?


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

Énoooorme !!!!! 
l'Allemagne est sortie ....
France-Italie !!!!!


----------



## samoussa (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Une minute de silence pour ma prof d'allemand.


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2006)

Espagne, Br&#233;sil, Portugal, et (on l'esp&#232;re) Italie...
On se sera coltin&#233; tous les pays latins dans cette Coupe !


----------



## fpoil (4 Juillet 2006)

tous les supporters allemands vont être derriere la France si elle se qualifie


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2006)

eh bien, rendez-vous à la finale (espérée) France-Italie 

FORZA ITALIA


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Une minute de silence pour ma prof d'allemand.



....mieux !!!!! Offre lui un saucisson italien !!!!
 :love:


----------



## rubren (4 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> &#201;noooorme !!!!!
> l'Allemagne est sortie ....
> France-Italie !!!!!



Pas si *&#233;norme* que &#231;a.... , d&#233;j&#224; arriver en demi &#233;tait carr&#233;ment inesp&#233;r&#233; pour eux.


----------



## samoussa (4 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> eh bien, rendez-vous &#224; la finale (esp&#233;r&#233;e) France-Italie
> 
> FORZA ITALIA


faudrait pas vendre la peau du portugais avant de l'avoir &#233;poil&#233;e


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Pas si *énorme* que ça.... , déjà arriver en demi était carrément inespéré pour eux.




....quand même ..


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> un petit sms, Angela ?


"kestufou on t'atten pr la teuf"


----------



## duracel (4 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> "kestufou on t'atten pr la teuf"


----------



## Lila (4 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> un petit sms, Angela ?



..je l'ai intercepté !!!!

"...Scheisse !!!!!"


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> du coup on a des chances d'avoir une belle finale :rateau:


Au tour des francais à montrer ce qu'ils ont dans la culotte ...  :love:


----------



## samoussa (4 Juillet 2006)

Parrait qu' Angela c'est la prof d'allemand de Dark-Tintin...:mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> tous les supporters allemands vont &#234;tre derriere la France si elle se qualifie


Moi je me mettrais jamais devant un allemand ... ils l'ont dure .... 
la dent !!! bande de vicellards


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Parrait qu' Angela c'est la prof d'allemand de Dark-Tintin...:mouais:





Ben le prénom de ma prof d'allemand c'est Angela je crois... (ptet Angélique dans le pire des cas  )


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> faudrait pas vendre la peau du portugais avant de l'avoir époilée


Je rève juste d'une vraie belle affiche : deux équipes sur lesquelles on aurait craché jusqu'à hier et qui tiennent le haut du pavé !
Et quelle réalisme chez les italiens ! 
Ils arrivent avec leur équpes de (je cite) *chochottes, danseuses* (j'en passe et des meilleures) à ce point avec la *meilleure défense* (1 but contre son camp) et la *meilleure attaque* (à égalité avec les allemands).

Que les Suissses ne m'en veuillent pas mais certes ils n'ont pas encaissé de buts mais bon, il y a un peu de temps maintenant qu'ils nous ont quittés


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2006)

trop fort la suisse s'est d&#233;guis&#233;e en &#233;quipe d'allemagne !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Que les Suissses ne m'en veuillent pas mais certes ils n'ont pas encaiss&#233; de buts mais bon, il y a un peu de temps maintenant qu'ils nous ont quitt&#233;s


 
 Certes, mais, le dernier &#224; avoir marqu&#233; contre l'Italie (mis &#224; part l'autogoal) est Gygax, un Suisse, en match amical il y a un mois...  

Belle finale Portugal - Italie en perspective...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> trop fort la suisse s'est déguisée en équipe d'allemagne !





Ben certains noms se ressemblent


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais le dernier à avoir marqué contre l'Italie (mis à part l'autogoal) est Gygax, un Suisse en match amical il y a un mois...  :love:


Je suis heureux d'avoir affaire à un vrai spécialiste du secours suisse... 

Allez, un jour ton prince (du stade) viendra, un jour il te dira ... la la la


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

La vespa italienne à eu raison du panzer allemand .... j'espère de tout coeur que la baguette française aura raison de la vachette portugaise


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Juillet 2006)

S'il faut attendre les prolongations pour que les italiens soient offensifs, ce n'est pas la peine de regarder les 90 minutes qui précèdent !!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> La vespa italienne à eu raison du panzer allemand .... j'espère de tout coeur que la baguette française aura raison de la vachette portugaise




Poilue la vachette


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais, le dernier &#224; avoir marqu&#233; contre l'Italie (mis &#224; part l'autogoal) est Gygax, un Suisse, en match amical il y a un mois...



Dans le jardin du suisse?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

la baguette est un peu rassie non :rateau:
_
J'ai voté 1/2 finale, avant hier_


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

Certaines mauvaises langues disent que les Italiens ont achet&#233; les Allemands ...  

C'est les Suisses qui se frottent les mains ... euhh leurs banques en tout cas   :love:


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> S'il faut attendre les prolongations pour que les italiens soient offensifs, ce n'est pas la peine de regarder les 90 minutes qui précèdent !!!


Ce n'est pas grave Momo, pas grave : on appelle ça du suspense 

C'est comme devant un thriller : on se dit qu'il suffit de regarder les 5 premères et les 5 dernières minutes, mais non. Si on fait comme ça, alors on n'a rien de ce qui donne sa valeur au film : l'atttente, horrible attente.
Sans cette durée, le spectacle n'a pas de valeur.

Et quand enfin, le dénouement se dessine, alors seulement, nous sommes libérés, déçus peut être, mais surtout nous ressentons une émotion.

Sinon, ce n'est pas la peine.
Autant faire un canevas.

C'est ce que je me dis.

Salut.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ben certains noms se ressemblent


Tu me crois pas ? regarde ! ils sont éliminés !


----------



## katelijn (4 Juillet 2006)

Aparté: ça n'interese personne: 


 Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 20 (18 membre(s) et 2 invité(s)) 
 Dark-Tintin, ficelle, fpoil, fredintosh, jo_6466, Lila, mamyblue, Momo-du-56, odré, rizoto, rubren, samoussa, starmac, Tonton Nestor, yvos 

P.S. Voilà un fil qui a tenu bien la route 
Donc, quand vous voulez, ça marche! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Autant faire un canevas.



en regardant le foot ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas grave Momo, pas grave : on appelle ça du suspense
> 
> C'est comme devant un thriller : on se dit qu'il suffit de regarder les 5 premères et les 5 dernières minutes, mais non. Si on fait comme ça, alors on n'a rien de ce qui donne sa valeur au film : l'atttente, horrible attente.
> Sans cette durée, le spectacle n'a pas de valeur.
> ...




Voui mais tu ne m'as pas bien comprise, ordinairement, je regarde le match, au début détendue (ou presque  ) puis un peu plus crispée (peu importe qui gagne) au fil des minutes qui s'écoulent...  Et comme tu dis, je ressens une forte émotion... mais j'aurai regardé un beau match tout du long.


Ce soir, ce qui me navre (même si je supportais l'équipe d'Allemagne et non celle d'Italie pour des raisons familiales) c'est que les italiens aient attendu trop longtemps pour jouer un football offensif, le match dans son ensemble je ne l'ai pas trouvé génial, j'ai vu beaucoup plus beau depuis le début de la coupe du monde.

Enfin bon, je suis certaine que demain ce sera autre chose, (un peu plus crispée peut être....  )...

Wait and see...

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (5 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Aparté: ça n'interese personne:
> 
> 
> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 20 (18 membre(s) et 2 invité(s))
> ...



Damned, big brother is watching us !!


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, ce qui me navre (m&#234;me si je supportais l'&#233;quipe d'Allemagne et non celle d'Italie pour des raisons familiales) c'est que les italiens aient attendu trop longtemps pour jouer un football offensif, le match dans son ensemble je ne


Tu as trouv&#233; l'allemagne plus m&#233;ritante? ... &#224; part lancer des occasionelles et sempiternelles contre-offensives le jeu des allemands &#233;tait dr&#244;lement soporifique et ininterressant  :sleep:


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Parrait qu' Angela c'est la prof d'allemand de Dark-Tintin...:mouais:



...ouiiii! d'ailleurs le sms c'est pour lui 

"du bist hein schwartz heizel der gut Dark..!"

...




m'en fous j'ai fait swaili en 2ème langue


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Damned, big brother is watching us !!


Alors il peut me dire si ma soeur a remis son t-shirt et n'est pas avec le "monstre" cité plus haut?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as trouvé l'allemagne plus méritante? ... à part lancer des occasionelles et sempiternelles contre-offensives le jeu des allemands était drôlement soporifique et ininterressant  :sleep:



Je vais être très franche, c'est le premier match de la coupe où je ferme ma télé avec une certaine frustration au niveau du jeu.

Je ne les ai pas tous regardés mais la majeure partie quand même.


Je me prépare pour demain !!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Aparté: ça n'interese personne:
> 
> 
> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 20 (18 membre(s) et 2 invité(s))
> ...




Héhéhé, merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Si j'entends encore le mot "Suisse" dans ce topic je fais une crise .


----------



## katelijn (5 Juillet 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Damned, big brother is watching us !!



Ben oui, encore un persécuté


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais être très franche, c'est le premier match de la coupe où je ferme ma télé avec une certaine frustration au niveau du jeu.
> 
> Je ne les ai pas tous regardés mais la majeure partie quand même.
> 
> ...



Comment se prépare-t-on en France ? Bière comme chez nous ?


----------



## katelijn (5 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Si j'entends encore le mot "Suisse" dans ce topic je fais une crise .



Pourquoi? 
T'as un problème avec les Belges?


----------



## ficelle (5 Juillet 2006)

un petit suisse, et au lit


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi?
> T'as un problème avec les Belges?



Nan, j'en suis .
Sauf que nous on fait pas un ramdam quand on est plus dans une compétition .


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> un petit suisse, et au lit



Tu aurais pas pu dire un fromage blanc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Nan, j'en suis .
> Sauf que nous on fait pas un ramdam quand on est plus dans une comp&#233;tition .


Entre nous, le truc n'est pas que vous n'y &#234;tes plus... c'est que vous n'y avez pas &#233;t&#233; du tout


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Comment se prépare-t-on en France ? Bière comme chez nous ?




Bah tiens, bières et conneries diverses à grignoter !!   


J'ai des souvenirs en Allemagne où nous étions chez des amis, les fils avaient invité leurs copains pour regarder un match, tout le monde était assis sur la moquette d'une chambre du rez de chaussée avec une assiette creuse et une cuillère à soupe et la mère avait préparé un chaudron de soupe au fromage et aux boulettes de viande !!! (un régal d'ailleurs) et pendant le match c'était bière/soupe !!


----------



## katelijn (5 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Nan, j'en suis .
> Sauf que nous on fait pas un ramdam quand on est plus dans une compétition .



Tout le monde ne peut pas être sur un tas de fumier


----------



## ficelle (5 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Nan, j'en suis .
> Sauf que nous on fait pas un ramdam quand on est plus dans une compétition .




on verra ça ce soir... dans mon enclave portuguaise, ça va être chaud !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Ok. Pression tout &#231;a.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain cet abruti de WebOlivier m'a boulé rouge.



il aurait été portuguais, ç'aurait été en vert


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain cet abruti de WebOlivier m'a boulé rouge.



Moi aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Ben &#233;dite ton post maintenant .
Ou Suissprimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Ben édite ton post maintenant .



Certainement pas pour un sale con de Belge...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2006)

Depuis tout petit, je boule rouge les Belges, je sais pas pourquoi, c'est h&#233;r&#233;ditaire s&#251;rement... Les Belges: j'aime pas...

Je n'attends que l'Euro 2008 pour leur tomber dessus...   Toute l'Helv&#233;tie en fait attends ce moment... 

PS: pourquoi les gens klaxonnent l&#224; dans la rue?


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

Moi je dis, c'est comme ça que ça dégénère...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Depuis tout petit, je boule rouge les Belges, je sais pas pourquoi, c'est h&#233;r&#233;ditaire s&#251;rement... Les Belges: j'aime pas...
> 
> Je n'attends que l'Euro 2008 pour leur tomber dessus...   Toute l'Helv&#233;tie en fait attends ce moment...
> 
> PS: pourquoi les gens klaxonnent l&#224; dans la rue?




Pareil, les belges, surtout les francophones, &#231;a me fait gerber, sur un terrain, on dirait des danceuses un lendemain de tournage de filme X.
Bref, &#224; part pr&#233;parer des potions magiques et des joueuses de tennis, de vrai fiotes.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Certainement pas pour un sale con de Belge...



Aaah la politesse.


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> on verra ça ce soir... dans mon enclave portuguaise, ça va être chaud !



Oué il parait même qu'il y a des check-points avec des petits trapus qui contrôlent avant de rentrer 
J'espère même la fouille au corps malgré mon passeport suisse et ma carte d'identité française


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, les belges, surtout les francophones, &#231;a me fait gerber, sur un terrain, on dirait des danceuses un lendemain de tournage de filme X.
> Bref, &#224; part pr&#233;parer des potions magiques et des joueuses de tennis, de vrai fiotes.



Oui... et d'ailleurs, &#224; choisir, je pr&#233;f&#232;re nettement les Flamands aux Wallons. Les seconds, toujours prompts &#224; faire la f&#234;te, &#224; boire, &#224; tromper &#233;pouse, etc.. Bref de vrais filous. &#199;a n'est pas s&#233;rieux tout &#231;a...

Bon... l&#224; j'aimerais &#234;tre &#224; Rome... 

PS: &#231;a sent le joint ici


----------



## ficelle (5 Juillet 2006)

ah oui, il y a Gunter à l'entrée de la rue, mais il a l'air plutot contrarié !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui... et d'ailleurs, à choisir, je préfère nettement les Flamands aux Wallons d'ailleurs. Les seconds, toujours prompts à faire la fête, à boire, à tromper épouse. Bref des vrais filous. Ça n'est pas sérieux tout ça...
> 
> Bon... là j'aimerais être à Rome...
> 
> PS: ça sent le joint ici



Moi je dis forca italia !  
C'est pas tout ça mais demain ya match, va falloir penser à aller se coucher.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis forca italia !
> C'est pas tout &#231;a mais demain ya match, va falloir penser &#224; aller se coucher.



Ouais, d'ailleurs je sens que &#231;a va picoler sec demain soir, en cas de victoire rouge/verte...  Porto en quantit&#233;*... 

'nuit...

VIVA PORTUGAL.

* apport&#233; par lesqual et pitchoune


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

Moi, j'ai tout prévu,
du rouge français et du rouge Portugais...


Il n'aura pas été dit que je me suis fait couillonner.


----------



## ultrabody (5 Juillet 2006)

Victoire des italiens.
rien à dire, ils ont été meilleurs tactiquement. mais ça m'embete que celà ne soit pas les allemands qui vont en finale.
car les français auraient plus de chance de gagner.
de plus, les matchs des italiens ne sont pas très spectaculaire. On s'ennuie énormément : il n'y pas trop de mouvements.

C'est triste pour les allemands.
Puis je préfère que la France perd contre l'Allemagne que contre l'Italie.
A présent, la France se doit de gagner tout ses matchs !


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2006)

bon, ben ya plus qu'a esp&#233;rer qu'on humilie les italiens comme en finale de l'euro 2000 si on est qualifi&#233;s :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> ...
> A présent, la France se doit de gagner tout ses matchs !





C'était déjà le cas avant.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben ya plus qu'a espérer qu'on humilie les italiens comme en finale de l'euro 2000 si on est qualifiés :rateau:



Les pastas sont cuîtes .


----------



## ultrabody (5 Juillet 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben ya plus qu'a espérer qu'on humilie les italiens comme en finale de l'euro 2000 si on est qualifiés :rateau:


ça ne sera pas facile du tt... ils ont tellement l'habitude de plonger dans la surface... puis l'arbitrage n'a jamais été souvent pour la france.



quand je dis que "la france se doit de gagner...", c'est dans le sens que si la france perdait contre l'allemagne, on pourrait se dire que l'allemagne joue à domicile, puis l'allemagne a une bonne technique pour les changements d'ailes.

par contre la france ne doit pas perdre contre les italiens . car je ne vois pas du tt l'Italie ou le Portugal gagner une coupe du monde aujourd'hui.


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a ne sera pas facile du tt... ils ont tellement l'habitude de plonger dans la surface... puis l'arbitrage n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; souvent pour la france.


tu ne serais pas supporter de l'&#233;qupe de France toi ?

J'h&#233;site.



			
				ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> quand je dis que "la france se doit de gagner...", c'est dans le sens que si la france perdait contre l'allemagne, on pourrait se dire que l'allemagne joue &#224; domicile, puis l'allemagne a une bonne technique pour les changements d'ailes.
> 
> par contre la france ne doit pas perdre contre les italiens .


tu ne serais pas supporter de l'&#233;qupe de France toi ? (*bis*)

J'h&#233;site moins en fait.


			
				ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> car je ne vois pas du tt l'Italie ou le Portugal gagner une coupe du monde *aujourd'hui*.


Ca tombe bien, ils ne joueront que *dimanche* :mouais:


----------



## ultrabody (5 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> tu ne serais pas supporter de l'équpe de France toi ?
> 
> J'hésite.
> 
> ...



au départ non...
je pensais qu'ils allaient se gaufrer pendant les phases de poules (mm si j'étais pour qu'ils sortent de poules...)

puis il y a eu leur prestation contre l'Espagne qui m'a un peu plus rassuré, ensuite le Brésil.. maintenant il faut voir le match ce soir contre le Portugal.

^^


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Si j'entends encore le mot "Suisse" dans ce topic je fais une crise .


suissur que la france va en finale


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

.
Je veux pas d'ennui avec mes amis Suisses.


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> suissur que la france va en finale




[mode je dirai pas qui ON]...oui mais a-t-elle encore les fonds n&#233;cessaires....????   [mode je dirai pas qui Off]


&#201;tant donn&#233; que : .....hier j'ai bouff&#233; des p&#226;tes en regardant les italiens jouer ..ils ont gagn&#233;...et que remarque pour la France aussi...pareil ...c'&#233;tait d'ailleurs les m&#234;me ..(p&#226;tes)...et il en reste pour ce soir .....

donc : ...qui va gagner ?
vous avez 12h15 pour r&#233;pondre !!!!!


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> [mode je dirai pas qui ON]...oui mais a-t-elle encore les fonds nécessaires....????   [mode je dirai pas qui Off]
> 
> 
> Étant donné que : .....hier j'ai bouffé des pâtes en regardant les italiens jouer ..ils ont gagné...et que remarque pour la France aussi...pareil ...c'était d'ailleurs les même ..(pâtes)...et il en reste pour ce soir .....
> ...



le marchand de pâtes, les diffuseur, les pub de la mi-temps, les sponsort... !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juillet 2006)

J'en peux plus. Le match est dans 12h, et je n'en peux plus. 

Vivement ce soir.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'en peux plus. Le match est dans 12h, et je n'en peux plus.
> Vivement ce soir.




*Dis toi*
que c'est peut être tes dernières heures de plaisir avant la désillusion...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juillet 2006)

Justement, l&#224; est tout le plaisir.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2006)

[air satisfait des supportrices italiennes d'hier soir]C'est pas mal le foot [/air satisfait des supportrices italiennes d'hier soir]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'en peux plus. Le match est dans 12h, et je n'en peux plus.
> 
> Vivement ce soir.


Bon,
Rolland Garros, c'est fait.
La coupe du monde, ça va bientôt être fait aussi.
Reste le tour de France.

Je n'en peux plus non plus... D'être au mois d'août !


----------



## fpoil (5 Juillet 2006)

sans contrainte pas de plaisir ... Johnny, Johnny fais moi ....


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2006)

C'est sympa tout le monde me parle de ce match de ce soir, et tout le monde nous voit en finale, j'ai peur &#224; la fin que cela nous porte la pouasse :sick:


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa tout le monde me parle de ce match de ce soir, et tout le monde nous voit en finale, j'ai peur à la fin que cela nous porte la pouasse :sick:


J'y pensais, justement !!!!!

Fermez la !!!!!!

y'a du ban dans l'air !!!!!!


----------



## N°6 (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'y pensais, justement !!!!!
> Fermez la !!!!!!
> y'a du ban dans l'air !!!!!!



...


----------



## reineman (5 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa tout le monde me parle de ce match de ce soir, et tout le monde nous voit en finale, j'ai peur à la fin que cela nous porte la pouasse :sick:


Pas la peine de regarder...But de christiano ronaldo sur un corner de deco a la 32 eme minutes.
Enervement de zidane, carton jaune, il sait alors que si y'a une finale il la jouera pas, résultat, il se déconcentre : il joue son denier match.... Les portugais subissent tout le long du jeu mais poteau sortant de thierry henry  à la soixante dixieme minute. But de pauletta sur un contre consécutif a un coup franc pour l'équipe de france sur ribery qui blessé et épuisé, commence  à boquillonner, a la 92 eme minute.
Vous rentrez tous chez vous en pleurant mais l'orage et la pluie masquent vos larmes...les services d'urgence des hopitaux notent un afflux de femmes battues par leur mari ce soir là, les avocats s'en frottent la doigts, tout ça nous prépare de jolis petits divorces en perspective.
pas de I will survive, pas de france black-blanc-beur-jaune, arf..non, black-blanc-beur , - c'est vrai que les asiatiques ont pas le droit à nos élans fraternalo-bleu blanc rouge-
Enfin bon, ouf..Enfin tranquille..
sinon la finale, c'est portugal-italie, trois semaines que je le dis..victoire de l'italie.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2006)

Bah merde j'ai plus de Porto


----------



## I-bouk (5 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de regarder...But de christiano ronaldo sur un corner de deco a la 32 eme minutes.
> Enervement de zidane, carton jaune, il sait alors que si y'a une finale il la jouera pas, résultat, il se déconcentre : il joue son denier match.... Les portugais subissent tout le long du jeu mais poteau sortant de thierry henry  à la soixante dixieme minute. But de pauletta sur un contre consécutif a un coup franc pour l'équipe de france sur ribery qui blessé et épuisé, commence  à boquillonner, a la 92 eme minute.
> Vous rentrez tous chez vous en pleurant mais l'orage et la pluie masquent vos larmes...les services d'urgence des hopitaux notent un afflux de femmes battues par leur mari ce soir là, les avocats s'en frottent la doigts, tout ça nous prépare de jolis petits divorces en perspective.
> pas de I will survive, pas de france black-blanc-beur-jaune, arf..non, black-blanc-beur , - c'est vrai que les asiatiques ont pas le droit à nos élans fraternalo-bleu blanc rouge-
> ...



tu t'appel pas Paco Rabanne par hasard ?


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

on dit que souvent femme varie .......

.....vous &#234;tes tous des gonzesses parce que vous avez tous vir&#233; votre veste....

oui moi aussi :rose: 

...alors n'oublions pas &#224; quel point la France peut-&#234;tre mauvaise (au point de permettre &#224; la Suisse de croire qu'elle &#233;tait bonne   (non W&#233;bo pas bouler rouge  ) )......

....et si on perd ...Amok m'a confi&#233; quer tous les participants &#224; ce fil seraient bannis, &#233;cartel&#233;s, foutt&#233;s, i-pod&#233;s (pour les plus r&#233;cents)......

....moi je suis juste sympathisant


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> tu t'appel pas Paco Rabanne par hasard ?



   Il faut esp&#232;rer que si 



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....moi je suis juste sympathisant



Toi, tu surveilles les p&#226;tes


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas ce même posteur qui avait prédit que l'ISS allait s'écraser sur le stade lors des 1/4 de finales ?!


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....et si on perd ...Amok m'a confié quer tous les participants à ce fil seraient bannis, écartelés, fouttés, i-podés (pour les plus récents)......



C'est tout à fait exact.


----------



## fpoil (5 Juillet 2006)

pas de plaisir sans contrainte


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

Menés par un *Luis Figo* ( :afraid: )qui, à 33 ans, a retrouvé pendant ce Mondial toute son influence, les Portugais ont démontré leur solidité tactique et nerveuse, en venant à bout des Pays-Bas à l'issue d'un match heurté en huitièmes de finale, puis en écartant l'Angleterre aux tirs au but en quarts (0-0, 3 t.a.b. à 1)
 Le Portugal ne risque pas de prendre les Français de haut. *Ne serait-ce que pour faire ravaler à ces derniers la demi-finale perdue à l'Euro 2000 et trente ans sans victoire en compétition officielle.* _"Je crois qu'il vaut mieux éviter de parler de bataille"_, a toutefois prévenu le gardien portugais Ricardo, héros des tirs au but face aux Anglais, cherchant comme la plupart des acteurs de cette demi-finale à calmer le jeu.
 Le sélectionneur brésilien du Portugal, Luiz Felipe Scolari, s'est réjoui de la demi-finale contre la France, opposant Zidane et Figo. _"Zidane, on va essayer de le marquer, mais il n'y a pas que lui à surveiller chez les Bleus, c'est toute une équipe dont il faut se méfier"_, a conclu l'ancien  sélectionneur de la Seleçao.
 La France et le Portugal se sont déjà rencontrés à 21 reprises mais deux fois seulement en match officiel, les deux fois en demi-finale d'un Euro, en 1984 en France et en 2000 en Belgique, pour deux victoires difficiles pour la France. Le bilan est largement favorable aux Français avec 15 victoires contre 5 pour le Portugal (et un nul). Le Portugal n'a plus battu la France depuis trente ans. La dernière victoire des Portugais remonte en effet au 26 avril 1975, quand ils étaient venus gagner à Colombes (2-0). Les Bleus restent depuis sur sept victoires. 
 Le sélectionneur de l'équipe de France de football, Raymond Domenech, refuse l'étiquette de favoris de cette dernière demi-finale du Mondial 2006, rappelant que le champion du monde en titre est le sélectionneur brésilien du Portugal Luiz Felipe Scolari, sacré en 2002 avec les Auriverde.:mouais:



(Le Monde).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juillet 2006)

Je change  un peu le sujet, et je ne sais pas si quelqu'un en a d&#233;j&#224; discut&#233;. 
Savez-vous ce qui est arriv&#233; &#224; R. Carlos au  moment du but de Th. Henry en 1/4 de finale? Pas moyen de trouver une info sur le web et peu en ont parl&#233;.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je change  un peu le sujet, et je ne sais pas si quelqu'un en a déjà discuté.
> Savez-vous ce qui est arrivé à R. Carlos au  moment du but de Th. Henry en 1/4 de finale? Pas moyen de trouver une info sur le web et peu en ont parlé.



J'avais donné plus haut, ce lien, où on pouvait notamment revoir tout les buts de cette Coupe du monde... Là il est fermé.

Roberto Carlos sur le but, laisse partir Henry, et, rattache sa chaussure non?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je change  un peu le sujet, et je ne sais pas si quelqu'un en a déjà discuté.
> Savez-vous ce qui est arrivé à R. Carlos au  moment du but de Th. Henry en 1/4 de finale? Pas moyen de trouver une info sur le web et peu en ont parlé.



"Sur le but, beaucoup de gens parlent, montrent des images, mais mon positionnement était correct", affirme-t-il, "c'était ce que j'avais à faire, mais en raison d'un erreur tactique ça n'a pas marché. Mais ce n'est pas seulement pour cela que nous avons perdu la Coupe, il y a eu 90 minutes pendant lesquelles ça n'a pas marché".


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Savez-vous ce qui est arriv&#233; &#224; R. Carlos au  moment du but de Th. Henry en 1/4 de finale?


Il venait tout juste de d&#233;cider d'arr&#234;ter sa carri&#232;re 5 secondes auparavant. :rateau:


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Roberto Carlos sur le but, laisse partir Henry, et, rattache sa chaussure non?




...naaaaannnn ! il s'est rendu compte que la liasse de billets d&#233;passait de son calbut (un stering br&#233;silien off course, tr&#232;s peu appropri&#233; pour contenir les bourses...) ...le temps de la remettre...hop but ..ah zut .....

....   

 

On a gagn&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;..les doigts danl'nez....yzon perduuuuu......(air connu)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....et si on perd ...Amok m'a confié quer tous les participants à ce fil seraient bannis, écartelés, fouttés, i-podés (pour les plus récents)......




Et même les modos qui ont participés à ce fil ?


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Roberto Carlos sur le but, laisse partir Henry, et, rattache sa chaussure non?


Jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, on disait : "neutre comme un Suisse", maintenant il faudra ajouter : "mauvais joueur et de mauvaise foi comme un Suisse".

Genre si ils ne sont pas en finale c'est parce que les Anglais sont sous s&#233;datifs, les Br&#233;siliens vendus &#224; Peugeot, les Italiens dop&#233;s, les fran&#231;ais fourbes et tricheurs, les Portugais perturb&#233;s par le d&#233;callage horaire etc...

"_Dans un sport propre, les Suisses seraient champions du monde en tout !_"   

Web'o, entraineur des "Rasta Rockets"


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Et même les modos qui ont participés à ce fil ?




...cherche pas ....toi, avant même la menace Amokienne, ton sort était scéllé......

*I-POD POWAAAAA !!!!!*


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans un sport propre, les Suisses seraient champions du monde en tout !




...en argent propre  ?.....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .toi, avant même la menace Amokienne, ton sort était scéllé......




Oui, exact, y'avait déjà mon père.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

Pour revoir les buts


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

C'est marrant, les 3meilleurs buteurs font partie des &#233;quipes &#233;limin&#233;es


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

Au moins, l'esprit semble bon_.

_Ce qui est flippant, c'est les cartons jaunes de Damocl&#232;s... :afraid:

Si l'&#233;quipe de France gagne ce soir, Lila se prend une biture !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juillet 2006)

Autre chose, serait-il possible d&#232;s la fin de la coupe du monde de rendre public le sondage de ce fil. 
Histoire de crucifier les oiseaux de malheurs...


----------



## fpoil (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à présent, on disait : "neutre comme un Suisse", maintenant il faudra ajouter : "mauvais joueur et de mauvaise foi comme un Suisse".
> 
> Genre si ils ne sont pas en finale c'est parce que les Anglais sont sous sédatifs, les Brésiliens vendus à Peugeot, les Italiens dopés, les français fourbes et tricheurs, les Portugais perturbés par le décallage horaire etc...
> 
> ...



j'ai même eu droit à un MP de web'o parce que j'avais osé dire que l'équipe de suisse était ennuyeuse à voir jouer, prouvant par là mon chauvinisme éhonté mis à mal par une suisse 1ère de son groupe


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose, serait-il possible d&#232;s la fin de la coupe du monde de rendre public le sondage de ce fil.
> Histoire de crucifier les oiseaux de malheurs...


C'est possible oui. Et aussi tous les MPs que tu as envoy&#233;s aux modos. "Machin va prier tous les jours pour que la France perde / Truc a sa carte de supporter de la Suisse / Bidule a dit sur iChat que Zidane &#233;tait un demi-sel etc..."


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> j'ai même eu droit à un MP de web'o parce que j'avais osé dire que l'équipe de suisse était ennuyeuse à voir jouer, prouvant par là mon chauvinisme éhonté mis à mal par une suisse 1ère de son groupe



Ah ?! Toi aussi ?! 


Web'o : c'est pour ca qu'on t'aime aussi ! Y'a pas que ta soeur !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible oui. Et aussi tous les MPs que tu as envoy&#233;s aux modos. "Machin va prier tous les jours pour que la France perde / Truc a sa carte de supporter de la Suisse / Bidule a dit sur iChat que Zidane &#233;tait un demi-sel etc..."


Quel r&#233;putation tu me donnes! Comment te remercier?


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Quel réputation tu me donnes! Comment te remercier?



Comme d'hab' !


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juillet 2006)

Je viens d'entendre au JT de France 2 que Zidane était ramasseur de balle à la 1/2 finale de l'Euro 1984 contre le Portugal, et il fêtait ce jour là son 12ème anniversaire.  

Marrant, quand même... Ca donne envie d'être supersticieux.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

Ramasseur de balle ? Qu'est ce qu'il foutait &#224; Rolland Garros ?


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ramasseur de balle ? Qu'est ce qu'il foutait à Rolland Garros ?


 

A l'époque, c'était comme au tennis, c'étaient des gamins qui ramassaient les ballons sortis en touche.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

Les z&#233;xploiteuuuurs !


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juillet 2006)

Bah, c'&#233;tait plut&#244;t sympa. Ca ne m'aurait pas d&#233;plu d'&#234;tre &#224; la place de Zidane &#224; l'&#233;poque (j'ai le m&#234;me &#226;ge que lui).

Je crois que &#231;a s'est "professionnalis&#233;" parce qu'il y avait pas mal de rat&#233;s au niveau organisation (plusieurs ballons sur la pelouse, etc.)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose, serait-il possible dès la fin de la coupe du monde de rendre public le sondage de ce fil.
> Histoire de crucifier les oiseaux de malheurs...




Copie de mon post, page 27, auquel aucun modo n'a répondu.....  


_Comme ça, juste pour le fun  , est-ce que vous avez en archives les progressions du graphique du sondage, avec telle date, le graphique donnait ceci, puis quelques jours plus tard, ceci..... etc.... ??
_


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Juillet 2006)

Et on reprend tous en coeur ca :

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=37D2382332524BCE


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2006)

Pense aussi aux vieux (A. et L.) !


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2006)

Avant que tout cela ne parte en *******, et grace aux liens donnés précédement, voilà quelques stats sur les 3 dernières équipes en lice :


----------



## fpoil (5 Juillet 2006)

Sont forts ces italiens


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> Sont forts ces italiens


Les statistiques les présentent en effet sous un jour favorable.

Là où je tique, en ce qui concerne l'équipe de france, c'est le pourcentage Fautes/Tacles : à 90 % on a quand même un chiffre incroyable !
Pourtant j'ai vérifié les données (source fifa) plusieurs fois.

Comme les français ne sont pas non plus des brutes, d'où viennent ces fautes ? D'un nombre incroyable de hors jeux ?


----------



## fpoil (5 Juillet 2006)

en parlant de poisse, il y a le chat noir qui sera en tribune ce soir ...  le m&#234;me qui avait assist&#233; &#224; france-suisse... mal barr&#233;


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> eil y a le chat noir qui sera en tribune ce soir


?????

Un chat noir ?

k&#233;sako ? mqcd ?

[edith m'a conseill&#233; une recherche sur Google et j'ai trouv&#233; de qui tu parlais]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juillet 2006)

Non, Dominique de Villepin.


----------



## fpoil (5 Juillet 2006)

un grand avec des cheveux poivre et sel


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

...et un numero 13 dans le dos... on est foutu :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ...et un numero 13 dans le dos... on est foutu :mouais:




Et si on sacrifie 13 chats noirs ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

Tant qu'on brise pas un miroir


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on brise pas un miroir





Parle pas de malheur !!!!  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on brise pas un miroir


Encore deux posts et vous en serez à invoquer les démons et les anges pour ce soir...

You wish you have an angel tonight... (pom pom pom)


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et si on sacrifie 13 chats noirs ?




...1 chat vert = 13 chats noirs ....... 

qu'on lui coupe les b***** si la victoire de la France est &#224; ce prix je ne doute pas qu'un tel sacrifice soit un honneur pour lui


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et si on sacrifie 13 chats noirs ?


c'est trop tard, c'est foutu. Même avec un jospin on avait encore nos chances, mais là...:mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et si on sacrifie 13 chats noirs ?


J'en connais un qui va pas apprécier...




 

_Hasta la vista baby..._


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...1 chat vert = 13 chats noirs .......
> 
> qu'on lui coupe les b***** si la victoire de la France est à ce prix je ne doute pas qu'un tel sacrifice soit un honneur pour lui





Coupez les boules à chroukin !!!


----------



## fpoil (5 Juillet 2006)

on peut envoyer un exterminateur de chat noir en catastrophe :


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Ca me fait penser, avec tout ça, on ne parle plus tellement de Ségolène.
Elle n'aime pas le foot Ségolène ?


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Coupez les boules à chroukin !!!



...fais gafffe toi ou j'appelle ton parrain !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> il y a le chat noir qui sera en tribune ce soir ...  le même qui avait assisté à france-suisse... mal barré



:mouais:


----------



## jojofk (5 Juillet 2006)




----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un qui va pas apprécier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Je tiens à préciser, pour éviter les malentendus, que je ne suis pas superstiteux et que j'aime trop les chats pour en sacrifier un seul, noir ou pas.


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Coupez les boules à chroukin !!!



J'en connais un qui va avoir des odeurs de cuir sur le derche dans pas longtemps ! :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser, avec tout ça, on ne parle plus tellement de Ségolène.
> Elle n'aime pas le foot Ségolène ?




Ben tu vas voir qu'elle ferai passer la coupe du monde féminine avant la masculine si elle devient présidente


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à préciser, pour éviter les malentendus, que je ne suis pas superstiteux et que j'aime trop les chats pour en sacrifier un seul, noir ou pas.



Alors que moi c'est le contraire: j'en sacrifirais bien une bonne douzaine juste pour le plaisir


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

Enfo*** !!!   

Tu touches pas mes 2chats, mais t'as le droit de sacrifier chroukin


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vas voir qu'elle ferai passer la coupe du monde f&#233;minine avant la masculine si elle devient pr&#233;sidente


Quitte &#224; choisir, je vote pour le beach volley f&#233;minin ! 






(' Fait chaud d'un coup...)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

Non elle va dire image d&#233;gradante de la femme


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Non elle va dire image dégradante de la femme




...certes ..mais rien de tel que le beach volley pour ravir les masses électorales masculines ...donc j'approuve


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...certes ..mais rien de tel que le beach volley pour ravir les masses masculines ...donc j'approuve



des "masses" ? c'est le nom qu'on leur donne dans ta r&#233;gion ?


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> des "masses" ? c'est le nom qu'on leur donne dans ta r&#233;gion ?




.......


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

La masse, c'est l'inverse du boulet. Un boulet est seul, une masse, un ensemble.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à choisir, je vote pour le beach volley féminin !
> 
> 
> 
> (' Fait chaud d'un coup...)



Oui ou alors le catch dans la gelée..


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

Bon, ceci étant, H - 3 !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à choisir, je vote pour le beach volley féminin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain elle a un beau cul la femme a Pires! Tu m'étonne qu'il préfère rester à la maison plutot que d'aller aux putes en allemagne!


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ceci &#233;tant, H - 3 !


Ben... elle devait pas partir hier...  




Euh... j'a du me tromper de fil d'Ariane sur ce coup...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'tain elle a un beau cul la femme a Pires! Tu m'étonne qu'il préfère rester à la maison plutot que d'aller aux putes en allemagne!



... surtout que s'il est resté à la maison, c'est un peu aussi la faute à celle de Domenech...


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'tain elle a un beau cul la femme a Pires! Tu m'étonne qu'il préfère rester à la maison plutot que d'aller aux putes en allemagne!



un peu de respect pour sa mère!


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Les Italiens ont montré qu'ils en avaient dans la culotte ... on va voir si les français ont le même répondant  .....  

... m'étonnerait


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Les Italiens ont montré qu'ils en avaient dans la culotte ... on va voir si les français ont le même répondant  .....
> 
> ... m'étonnerait



peut-être pas, mais bon...menés au score 1-0 contre une Espagne largement favorite, on a su revenir, ce qui n'est pas rien.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Les Italiens ont montré qu'ils en avaient dans la culotte ... on va voir si les français ont le même répondant  .....
> 
> ... m'étonnerait



Makelele il te la met sur le front t'as l'air d'un rhinocéros.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Les Italiens ont montré qu'ils en avaient dans la culotte ... on va voir si les français ont le même répondant  .....


C'est parce qu'ils répondent avec ce qu'ils ont dans la culotte que les joueurs sont parfois pris pour des têtes de noeuds.


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Makelele il te la met sur le front t'as l'air d'un rhinocéros.



jo voulait peut être dire que les italiens l'avaient dans la culotte, eux?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> jo voulait peut être dire que les italiens l'avaient dans la culotte, eux?


C'est pas avec une corne de rhino qu'on va baiser les portugais .. ils ont le cul bas


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La masse, c'est l'inverse du boulet. Un boulet est seul, une masse, un ensemble.


On peut avoir une paire de boulets. J'en avais une, mais je ne sais plus où jo jo l'ai mis.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

C'est bien, y'a pas de sous-entendus


----------



## duracel (5 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien, y'a pas de sous-entendus



Sur un fil sur le foot, il n'y a que du premeir degré.
Les subtilités sont à la porte.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à choisir, je vote pour le beach volley féminin !
> (' Fait chaud d'un coup...)



Vous avez lui c'est mieux.






.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

J'aime l'équipe de France mais elle est fragile ... tu enlèves Zidane pour énervement exacerbé .... Thierry Henry pour patte cassée ...  y reste presque plus rien pour tirer la moquette sous les pieds des portugais

J'aime et je crains à la fois  :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez lui c'est mieux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il a des crampons sous ses bottes??


----------



## duracel (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime l'équipe de France mais elle est fragile ... tu enlèves Zidane pour énervement exacerbé .... Thierry Henry pour patte cassée ...  y reste presque plus rien pour tirer la moquette sous les pieds des portugais
> 
> J'aime et je crains à la fois  :rose:



C'est ce qui rend le truc intéressant.
Mon équipe de foot de chez moi, elle est prévisible à mort et y'a jamais de surprises.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> il a des crampons sous ses bottes??



Non des casseroles .


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juillet 2006)

Je pencherai plut&#244;t pour il chante comme une casserole.


----------



## duracel (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> il a des crampons sous ses bottes??



Ce sont des cuissardes.........


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des cuissardes.........


Ma soeur ( qui est revenue sans son T-shirt d'Allemagne) pr&#233;f&#232;re les "cuisses hard" des footballeurs ... :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

.

J'ai pr&#233;par&#233; mon pack de bi&#232;res ... r&#234;gl&#233; mon fauteuil ... positionn&#233; mon pouf ... lou&#233; un groupe &#233;lectrog&#232;ne des fois que ... envoy&#233; ma moiti&#233; chez sa m&#232;re ... lev&#233; la planche du wc pour gagner du temps ... enterr&#233; mon gsm ... et clou&#233; les volets 

Je veux plus voir personne ... quand est-ce que &#231;a commence!!!!


:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2006)

tu as oubli&#233; les chips 

Tu as encore le temps de passer &#224; l'&#233;picerie, mais d&#233;p&#234;che toi


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tu as oubli&#233; les chips
> Tu as encore le temps de passer &#224; l'&#233;picerie, mais d&#233;p&#234;che toi


croquer des chips? .... perte de temps .... je suis pass&#233; au baxter ... c'est mieux


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai préparé mon pack de bières


Pour les premiers matches de l'équipe de France, j'étais à l'eau claire. :mouais: 
A partir de France-Togo, j'ai testé avec de la bière, et depuis, tout va beaucoup mieux pour la France.  

Du coup, j'ai fait quelques provisions pour ce soir...  

Quoi ? C'est qu'un prétexte ? Meuuuh non ! :rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Juillet 2006)

Bon moi j'ai fait (moi même) une pizza, il y a de la bière, je booste un peu le mari pour qu'il aille vite à son rendez vous car à partir de 20h30 je n'y suis plus pour personne !

Allez les ch'ti gars !!! On va se les faire les velus !!


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

Bon, si les bleus gagnent ce soir on ouvre un nouveau fil.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si les bleus gagnent ce soir on ouvre un nouveau fil.



Ben pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Finalement, j'aime bien la coupe du monde de balle_au_pied : je suis sûr d'avoir le choix au vidéo-club ce soir.

Enfin, j'dis ça, j'fais mon mariole, mais aux pronostics à la con entre collègues, j'ai quand même joué la France pour ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Pour les premiers matches de l'équipe de France, j'étais à l'eau claire. :mouais:
> A partir de France-Togo, j'ai testé avec de la bière, et depuis, tout va beaucoup mieux pour la France.
> 
> Du coup, j'ai fait quelques provisions pour ce soir...
> ...



Voici comment l'alcoolisme progresse de plus en plus vite .


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si les bleus gagnent ce soir on ouvre un nouveau fil.


S'ils gagnent ce sera sur le fil du rasoir ..... portugais


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Voici comment l'alcoolisme progresse de plus en plus vite .


Galopant si on y ajoute le tennis et le cyclisme ...


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourquoi ?



Parce que + de 100 pages jusqu'a la demi-finale, j'ose à peine imaginer ce qui va affluer si la prochaine marche est la finale ! 

Et puis d'abord on ne demande pas "pourquoi" a un vert !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Juillet 2006)

Si l'on pouvait ne pas parler de vert en cette fin d'après midi/début de soirée.... hum...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et puis d'abord on ne demande pas "pourquoi" a un vert !



Tu es le seul vert qui me réponde  mais faut dire que je ne pose jamais trop de questions ....

Bon les bières sont au frais ? Faut au moins tout ça H-1,5 ...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Si l'on pouvait ne pas parler de vert en cette fin d'apr&#232;s midi/d&#233;but de soir&#233;e.... hum...


Moi la seule question que je pose aux verres c'est "pourquoi es-tu si vide?"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Allez les ch'ti gars !!! On va se les faire *les velus* !!



Sont-ce les mêmes qui s'indignent quand on siffle la marseillaise? ... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Si l'on pouvait ne pas parler de vert en cette fin d'apr&#232;s midi/d&#233;but de soir&#233;e.... hum...



Au contraire ! Ca &#233;loigne le mauvais sort ! L&#224; je viens de terminer de planter des &#233;pingles dans la 11eme amulette portant maillot portuguais : elles sont toutes en place sur la maquette du terrain que j'ai plac&#233;e au milieu du salon. Avant j'ai bien pris soin de les frotter contre le drapeau Suisse pour amplifier la poisse ! :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire ! Ca éloigne le mauvais sort ! Là je viens de terminer de planter des épingles dans la 11eme amulette : elles sont toutes en place sur la maquette du terrain que j'ai placée au milieu du salon. :mouais:


N'oublie pas les réservistes!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'dis ça, j'fais mon mariole, mais aux pronostics à la con entre collègues, j'ai quand même joué la France pour ce soir


T'as bien fait: elle joue en effet!


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas les réservistes!!



Non, non : j'ai usé d'un sécateur pour leur couper les jambes qui sont disposées en étoile !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non : j'ai usé d'un sécateur pour leur couper les jambes qui sont disposées en étoile !



Tu n'as pas oublié de sacrifier une jeune supportrice vierge, au moins?...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas oubli&#233; de sacrifier une jeune supportrice vierge, au moins?...


Laisse ma soeur en dehors du salon de Amok ...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas oublié de sacrifier une jeune supportrice vierge, au moins?...



Pas facile a trouver ça.
Les pucelages c'est comme les porte-monaies: on en perd tout le temps mais on en trouve jamais.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile a trouver ça.
> Les pucelages c'est comme les porte-monaies: on en perd tout le temps mais on en trouve jamais.


Les pucelages c'est comme les machines à sous ... quand tu y glisses une carotte de pièces tu ne gagnes pas forcement le gros lot ..


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas oublié de sacrifier une jeune supportrice vierge, au moins?...



J'ai joué la sécurité : 2 !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sont-ce les m&#234;mes qui s'indignent quand on siffle la marseillaise? ... :mouais:



Tout &#224; fait j'assume Patoch' !  Que veux tu le Ronaldo de cette &#233;quipe il m'est rest&#233; en travers du gosier avec sa fa&#231;on de demander &#224; l'arbitre qu'on vire un joueur Anglais qui joue avec lui &#224; Manchester. 

Et puis tu m'en trouveras beaucoup toi des Portugais qui ne sont pas velus ???  

Mais je te signale que je ne siffle aucun hymne et que je respecte tous les drapeaux et c'est vrai que je m'insurge contre cela ! 

Bon c'est pas le tout mais faut que je mette le canap&#233; au bon endroit, v&#233;rifier les bi&#232;res au frigo, retirer la pizza ... etc...

Bonne soir&#233;e


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jou&#233; la s&#233;curit&#233; : 2 !


bien vu ... on est jamais assez prudent ... des fois qu'il y aurait des tirs au but ...


----------



## N°6 (5 Juillet 2006)

C'est vrai que Domenech est cocu ?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et un cassoulet, un! :style:


Je vois .... si ta femme est allée chez sa mère ce n'est pas forcément à cause du match ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que Domenech est cocu ?



Sarko lui a piqué sa meuf'?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois ....



Non... tu ne vois rien...    
Si ce n'est ton TDB :style:


----------



## N°6 (5 Juillet 2006)

Sarko, je sais pas, mais on m'a laissé entendre que Pires n'aurait pas été écarté seulement à cause de ses prouesse footballistiques... :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non... tu ne vois rien...
> Si ce n'est ton TDB :style:


il fallait comprendre .. "si ta femme est partie CE SOIR chez sa mère" .. comme la mienne l'a fait à cause du match
Désolé pour ce malentendu Patochman!


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Sarko, je sais pas, mais on m'a laissé entendre que Pires n'aurait pas été écarté seulement à cause de ses prouesse footballistiques... :rateau:


t'entends quoi par écarté?...:mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La beaufitude triomphante n'est plus l'apanage des mecs...
> ... Et un cassoulet, un! :style:




......  ......  ......


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Premier pack de bi&#232;re &#233;puis&#233; ... l'attente &#231;a donne soif ...  je vais devoir entamer les r&#233;serves secr&#232;tes strat&#233;giques ...


 :love:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

Bon, vous ne voyez pas le couteau que tiens ma compagne pour m'obligé à garder ce t-shirt.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous ne voyez pas le couteau que tiens ma compagne pour m'oblig&#233; &#224; garder ce t-shirt.


Qu'on le pende par ses poils au nez!!!!! 

.


----------



## katelijn (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous ne voyez pas le couteau que tiens ma compagne pour m'oblig&#233; &#224; garder ce t-shirt.



Viva Portugal :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous ne voyez pas le couteau que tiens ma compagne pour m'obligé à garder ce t-shirt.



On devine car la porte du petit meuble situé derrière toi, où elle est probablement cachée, est restée ouverte :affraid:

 Silvia


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On devine car la porte du petit meuble situ&#233; derri&#232;re toi, o&#249; elle est probablement cach&#233;e, est rest&#233;e ouverte :affraid:
> Silvia


Bien observ&#233;! 
Pour ma part son sourire et ses deux pouces lev&#233;s en disent long sur l'endroit o&#249; est pos&#233; le couteau ....


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Mince!!!!!
Je retrouve plus mon décapsuleur ... grave ça ... très grave!


----------



## katelijn (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mince!!!!!
> Je retrouve plus mon d&#233;capsuleur ... grave &#231;a ... tr&#232;s grave!



Essaye avec les dents! Tu peux y aller, Amok a un stock en vente!


----------



## mamyblue (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bien observé!
> Pour ma part son sourire et ses deux pouces levés en disent long sur l'endroit où est posé le couteau ....


 Pôvre Foguenne... 

Et ben y commence ce match oui ou non...  Ah ! Ben voilà! Préparez-vous ça va commencer! C'est parti a tout à l'heure... :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Houlà ... c'est pas gagné ... pas mauvais les portugais   :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

Je ne sais pas chez vous mais ici c'est TENDU !  

(oui, oui, chérie, j'écris Vive le Portugal ! )


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas chez vous mais ici c'est TENDU !
> 
> (oui, oui, ch&#233;rie, j'&#233;cris Vive le Portugal ! )


pareil ... mes accoudoirs commencent &#224; se d&#233;coller ...


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2006)

je d&#233;die mon avatar &#224; Silvia ! :love:

 

(Courage Paul, tu es l&#224; pour la consoler apr&#232;s tout ! )


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas gagné ... je me répète mais ça me détend un peu ..  

Les vachettes portugaises sont lâchées


----------



## anntraxh (5 Juillet 2006)

Ouaisssssssssss


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2006)

oui mais... 

ah seulement les li&#233;geois suivent le match ? le parti rattachiste a gagn&#233; ?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Les Fran&#231;ais sont d&#233;j&#224; sur les champs &#233;lys&#233;es? ... pas si viiiiite!!!


----------



## bertrand (5 Juillet 2006)

Pénalty !!!!! *et c'est le but !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!! allez la France !!!


----------



## mamyblue (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gagné ... je me répète mais ça me détend un peu ..
> 
> Les vachettes portugaises sont lâchées


 Ouais...Zidane à marqué le pénalti pour la France  0 - 1


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2006)

*C'est SUPER*
le foot.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est SUPER*
> le foot.


Moi aussi j'aime l'herbe mon fr&#232;re  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Rappellez les Fran&#231;ais qui sont descendus sur les champs &#233;lys&#233;es ... pas si viiiiite!!! ... c'est pas fini!


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

le portugais est &#224; moiti&#233; &#233;poil&#233;. Foguenne, tes minutes sont compt&#233;es !!


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

Ce qui est bien avec les Portugais, c'est qu'ils fauchent propre, sans bavure.  
(bon après il y a pénalti mais est-ce si grave ?  )


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je dédie mon avatar à Silvia ! :love:



Elle t'en remercie.   
Bon, je suis de corvée boissons.


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

une pub gilette pendant la coupure ( quel jeu de mots) et Zidane qui ne s'est pas rasé :mouais:


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2006)

c'est pas gagn&#233;...parce qu'&#224; part le p&#233;no...pas grand chose...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Hormis deux ou trois vilaines actions, les Portugais mériteraient bien de mener au score.
Contrairement à ce qu'en disent les commentateurs, j'ai bien peur que la France ne soit pas « moins bonne ». Les Portugais sont simplement meilleurs ou, si l'on préfère, plus efficaces. Ils font plus de fautes, mais c'est parce qu'ils prennent davantage de risques. La seconde mi-temps risque de démarrer sur les chapeaux-de-roues.

Allez les Bleus !


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

bon yvos je viens d'aller voir ta pag web. T'es vraiment allé dans tous ces endroits ?


----------



## Pooley (5 Juillet 2006)

comme on dit chez nous... à force de plonger ils feraient mieux de jouer en string de bain...leopard bien sur ^^

ALLEZ LES BLEUS


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

c'est vrai que le portos jouent un peu " à l'italienne" depuis le debut...ah ces latins :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Il y en a au moins un qui s'est d&#233;j&#224; &#233;chauff&#233; pour les prochains coups de pieds de but .... Zidane

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

On dirait que les français (les footballeurs en général en fait) ont des notions de judo : ils savent chuter ...


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

...on souffre ....
..j'ai bu que 2 bières alors qu'on en était à 4 à la mi temps avec le Brésil ....


:afraid:


----------



## mamyblue (5 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas gagné...parce qu'à part le péno...pas grand chose...


C'est vrai que le match est pas encore gagné... mais ça joue pas mal... mais il faut aussi reconnaître que les Portugais sont dangereux... Alors attention la France  Pour gagner la 2ème mi-temps il suffit de jouer mieux et d'être plus dangereux que les Portugais et c'est dans la poche


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


Il y en a un qui se marre pendant que nous on grince des dents ... c'est fou &#231;a


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Les &#233;pingles de Amok commencent &#224; faire leur effet ... on aura peut-&#234;tre pas besoin de la jeune vierge


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Pas glorieuse la France si elle gagne uniquement gr&#226;ce &#224; ce penalty  
Il y a longtemps qu'elle n'a plus approch&#233; &#224; moins de 20m le goal portugais


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

ouiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

Alors ? Heureux quand même ?


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

Bon, je m'en vais changer de t-shirt.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je m'en vais changer de t-shirt.


rases-toi aussi ...   :love:


----------



## Pooley (5 Juillet 2006)

On Est En Finaleuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Les épingles de Amok commencent à faire leur effet ... on aura peut-être pas besoin de la jeune vierge



RAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? Heureux quand même ?







oui mais bof


----------



## mamyblue (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pas glorieuse la France si elle gagne uniquement grâce à ce penalty
> Il y a longtemps qu'elle n'a plus approché à moins de 20m le goal portugais


Bravo la France ! Oui la France à gagné sur pénalty mais elle c'est bien défendue


----------



## rizoto (5 Juillet 2006)

merci la défense française


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Une victoire à l'arraché acquise en défense. Bravo les Bleus et bravo aux Portugais (notamment au grandissime Figo). 

Maintenant, qu'on me pardonne cet absence de mesure, mais je ne souhaite qu'une seule chose : *l'humiliation des Italiens.* Personne n'y croyait jusqu'ici, que les Bleus continuent à nous surprendre.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> rases-toi aussi ...   :love:



pas compris.  

(au passage comme tu as l'air de débarquer, je suis liégeois d'origine, on ne s'en vente pas habituellement.  )


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, qu'on me pardonne cet absence de mesure, mais je ne souhaite qu'une seule chose : *l'humiliation des Italiens.*



Pareil


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pareil



Il faut que tu r&#233;cup&#232;res ton nouvel avatar  Voir page pr&#233;c&#233;dente  J'ai un peu anticip&#233;


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Une victoire &#224; l'arrach&#233; acquise en d&#233;fense. Bravo les Bleus et bravo aux Portugais (notamment au grandissime Figo).
> 
> Maintenant, qu'on me pardonne cet absence de mesure, mais je ne souhaite qu'une seule chose : *l'humiliation des Italiens.* Personne n'y croyait jusqu'ici, que les Bleus continuent &#224; nous surprendre.


France/Italie je la souhaitais et c'est arriv&#233; ... je suis heureux mais ce ne sera pas facile d'humilier des joueurs qui n'ont pas gagn&#233; par un seul petit p&#233;nalty ... eux!   :love:

VIVA ITALIA!!!


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2006)

on a eu quand m&#234;me sacr&#233;ment de choune, mais bon - bravo. 

maintenant, va falloir atterir et pr&#233;parer la finale, parce que c'&#233;tait pas flamboyant quand m&#234;me..


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que tu r&#233;cup&#232;res ton nouvel avatar  Voir page pr&#233;c&#233;dente  J'ai un peu anticip&#233;



h&#233;h&#233;, je viens seulement de remarquer. 

C'est fait.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, qu'on me pardonne cet absence de mesure, mais je ne souhaite qu'une seule chose : *l'humiliation des Italiens.*




*Avec le but de la victoire*
dans la dernière minute du temps additionnel.

Histoire de leur rappeler l'Euro 2000...


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; de me citer encore, mais je suis particuli&#232;rement fier de mon post sur *la premi&#232;re page de ce fil* qui pr&#233;voyait objectivement que la France pouvait aller en finale, et dans quelles conditions cela pouvait se passer, ce qui se v&#233;rifie encore ce soir.



			
				fredintosh (le 12 juin) a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que le plus difficile, c'est d'&#234;tre 1er de son groupe pour se qualifier aux tours suivants.
> Comme c'est sur 3 matches, &#231;a limite la faute &#224; pas de chance, donc c'est normalement l'&#233;quipe la plus m&#233;ritante qui sort du lot.
> 
> Ensuite, des huiti&#232;mes jusqu'en finale, je dirais que le facteur chance est beaucoup plus d&#233;terminant, puisqu'il n'y a pas de match retour pour se rattraper d'un mauvais coup du sort (but malchanceux, joueur bless&#233;, manque de r&#233;ussite, etc.).
> ...



Faut-il rappeler que la premi&#232;re dizaine de pages de ce fil est consacr&#233; &#224; future d&#233;route des Bleus, et que si ma m&#233;moire est bonne, personne &#224; l'&#233;poque, ne s'est risqu&#233; &#224; croire que le France pourrait &#234;tre en finale.


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2006)

Nous reparlerons d'humiliation des italiens dimanche. 

En attendant, bordez bien les vieux car ils se sont trainés... trainés trainés

et en écho à Jo :

FORZA ITALIA


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> France/Italie je la souhaitais et c'est arrivé ... je suis heureux mais ce ne sera pas facile d'humilier des joueurs qui n'ont pas gagné par un seul petit pénalty ... eux!   :love:
> 
> VIVA ITALIA!!!


Parles-en aux Australiens, ils vont apprécier...


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Nous reparlerons d'humiliation des italiens dimanche.
> 
> En attendant, bordez bien les vieux car ils se sont trainés... trainés trainés




en meme temps, à quoi bon courrir face à des joueurs qui cavalent dans le vide sans être dangereux? 

la sagesse, en somme


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juillet 2006)

Faudra pas demander un service &#224; la concierge demain.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parles-en aux Australiens, ils vont apprécier...


Ne me dis pas que tu crois vraiment que les Français ont bien joué ce soir?
Je suis content que les français aient gagné mais de cette façon là c'est pas glorieux c'est tout


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2006)

> Parles-en aux Australiens, ils vont appr&#233;cier...


Allons Doc, tu manques singuli&#232;rement de peps ce soir&#8230;
Sont-ce les dizaines de bi&#232;res qui jonchent le sol de ton salon qui sont en cause ?


----------



## PommeQ (5 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de me citer encore, mais je suis particulièrement fier de mon post sur *la première page de ce fil* qui prévoyait objectivement que la France pouvait aller en finale, et dans quelles conditions cela pouvait se passer, ce qui se vérifie encore ce soir.
> 
> 
> 
> Faut-il rappeler que la première dizaine de pages de ce fil est consacré à future déroute des Bleus, et que si ma mémoire est bonne, personne à l'époque, ne s'est risqué à croire que le France pourrait être en finale.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu crois vraiment que les Français ont bien joué ce soir?
> Je suis content que les français aient gagné mais de cette façon là c'est pas glorieux c'est tout




Pas glorieux ?
être en finale me semble suffisamment glorieux.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en meme temps, à quoi bon courrir face à des joueurs qui cavalent dans le vide sans être dangereux?
> la sagesse, en somme


Tout à fait ... à quoi bon se lever du banc tant qu'on y est ....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu crois vraiment que les Français ont bien joué ce soir?
> Je suis content que les français aient gagné mais de cette façon là c'est pas glorieux c'est tout


Je ne dis pas ça. Je dis juste que tu as dit une énorme connerie.
Pour le reste, relis mes messages.


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> la sagesse: en somme




j'aime quand tu parles comme &#231;a !   

je vous le laisse !!


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

ce soir, dieu s'appelait thuram 

ps : foguenne, t'as fait quoi de ton maillot ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> la sagesse, en somme




*J'aime *
quand tu parles comme ça


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pas glorieux ?
> être en finale me semble suffisamment glorieux.


Nan .... ils ont joué comme les italiens d'il y a 15ans ... LA DEFENSE!!! .... pas glorieux en effet


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, dieu s'appelait thuram


Le dieu dans les bleus ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, relis mes messages.



Je pense que tu commences à exagérer un peu.

Calme toi, prend du recul, regarde autour de toi... recentre un peu...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dis pas ça. Je dis juste que tu as dit une énorme connerie.
> Pour le reste, relis mes messages.


Nan .. je n'ai pas dit une connerie car j'avais pensé exactement la même chose au sujet de la victoire Italienne .... c'est cela l'impartialité


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


Un p'tit coup de photoshop et un remplacement de fichier sur ta homepage ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nan .... ils ont joué comme les italiens d'il y a 15ans ... LA DEFENSE!!! .... pas glorieux en effet



Ils ont gagné.

Ce sont les seuls en France.... si je puis me permettre...


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

les fran&#231;ais ils ont tenu la barque et c'est le principale


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2006)

Laissons &#224; la foule francophile savourer sa victoire (certes plus h&#233;sitante que lors des deux derni&#232;res rencontres) et pr&#233;parons nos munitions pour dimanche.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ce soir, dieu s'appelait thuram




*Le Doc aurait forcé*
sur les pilules auto-bronzantes ?




:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Allons Doc, tu manques singuli&#232;rement de peps ce soir&#8230;
> Sont-ce les dizaines de bi&#232;res qui jonchent le sol de ton salon qui sont en cause ?


Du tout. Les Portugais n'auraient pas vol&#233; une place en finale, mais ils n'y seront pas. Fin de l'histoire. En ce qui concerne les Italiens, c'est une _autre_ histoire. Les voir jouer ne me donne aucun plaisir. J'irais m&#234;me jusqu'&#224; dire que je souhaite plus leur d&#233;faite que la victoire de la France. D'ailleurs, de mon point de vue, l'&#233;quipe de France a prouv&#233; qu'elle n'avait plus rien &#224; prouver. On peut peser le pour et le contre pendant des heures, on ne r&#233;&#233;crira pas l'histoire : les « bras cass&#233;s » d'il y a deux semaines joueront la finale de la coupe du Monde de football. &#199;a ne se discute pas. C'est un fait.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nan .... ils ont joué comme les italiens d'il y a 15ans ... LA DEFENSE!!! .... pas glorieux en effet



T'es un marrant toi.    (un belge frustré par son équipe et qui ne supporte la réussite des autres ? )
Seul le résultat importe.


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'irais même jusqu'à dire que je souhaite plus leur défaite que la victoire de la France.


Appelons SuperDupont !

DocEvil passe à l'AntiFrance


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Du tout. Les Portugais n'auraient pas volé une place en finale, mais ils n'y seront pas. Fin de l'histoire. En ce qui concerne les Italiens, c'est une _autre_ histoire. Les voir jouer ne me donne aucun plaisir. J'irais même jusqu'à dire que je souhaite plus leur défaite que la victoire de la France. D'ailleurs, de mon point de vue, l'équipe de France a prouvé qu'elle n'avait plus rien à prouver. On peut peser le pour et le contre pendant des heures, on ne réécrira pas l'histoire : les « bras cassés » d'il y a deux semaines joueront la finale de la coupe du Monde de football. Ça ne se discute pas. C'est un fait.



Tu les as traités de bras cassés toi ??

Moi non... et dieu (le vrai, celui qui n'existe que dans les livres...) sait que je m'en tape la queue sur le poulailler du foot.


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

ils ont jou&#233; cette ann&#233;e les belges? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu les as traités de bras cassés toi ??


Pas moi. Moi je m'en fous. 
Mais au boulot, les collègues ne parlent que de ça. Et je t'assure qu'il y a à peine deux semaines, la France était tout juste assez en forme pour refaire ses bagages...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> T'es un marrant toi.    (un belge frustré par son équipe et qui ne supporte la réussite des autres ? )
> Seul le résultat importe.


je répète Foguenne que J'ESPERAIS le match Italie/france et que je ne souhaitais abslument pas la victoire des Alemands ni des portugais ... 
Maintenant je souhaites juste que le match de dimanche ne se résume pas à un penalty de dernière minute pour chacun et la défense sur tout le reste de la partie .. 

Wait and see


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

ce qui me déçoit c'est que j'avais prévu une finale france-argentine...et ils sont où les argentins? :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ils ont joué cette année les belges? :mouais:



Comme les suisses, les portugais, les togolais, les ukrainiens, j'en passe et des moins bons...

Vive la grande Europe !!!!!

Enorme rire gras et satisfait.... 

Italie / France, ça c'est du foot bordel à cul de pompe à merde !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nan .. je n'ai pas dit une connerie car j'avais pensé exactement la même chose au sujet de la victoire Italienne .... c'est cela l'impartialité



Si tu veux parler d'impartialité, il faut noter qu'au vu du nombre de plongeons de l'équipe portugaise, cette victoire me semble méritée


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je répète Foguenne que J'ESPERAIS le match Italie/france et que je ne souhaitais abslument pas la victoire des Alemands ni des portugais ...
> Maintenant je souhaites juste que le match de dimanche ne se résume pas à un penalty de dernière minute pour chacun et la défense sur tout le reste de la partie ..
> 
> Wait and see



On s'en fout faut gagner c'est tout.

Quand Steve Jobs emporte des marchés en vendant des ordis avec 256 megs de RAM vous la ramenez moins...


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je répète Foguenne que J'ESPERAIS le match Italie/france et que je ne souhaitais abslument pas la victoire des Alemands ni des portugais ...


les "alemands" ont deux "L" même si les italiens leur ont coupé


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux parler d'impartialité, il faut noter qu'au vu du nombre de plongeons de l'équipe portugaise, cette victoire me semble méritée


En natation, on serait battus.


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2006)

Bon on va pas en faire une maladie non plus  
La France est en finale et rencontrera l'Italie au grand d&#233;sespoir de la plupart (et &#224; mon grand bonheur).

J'esp&#232;re aussi un match ouvert, avec un couple Zidane Vieira plus rayonnant que ce soir mais une victoire italienne en bout de course.

Voili, voil&#224; bonne nuit. (si les klaxons ne se font pas trop pr&#233;sents).


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux parler d'impartialit&#233;, il faut noter qu'au vu du nombre de plongeons de l'&#233;quipe portugaise, cette victoire me semble m&#233;rit&#233;e


L&#224; je te rejoint pleinement ... du cinema de serie B ... m&#234;me pas bien simul&#233; .... des amateurs je vous dit .. l&#224; on peut dire que les fran&#231;ais etaient plus fort ... j'ai vraiment cr&#251; &#224; toutes les chutes francaises    :love:


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Italie / France, ça c'est du foot bordel à cul de pompe à merde !!!!



oh sonnyboy t'es un vrai poete toi au moins


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout faut gagner c'est tout.
> 
> Quand Steve Jobs emporte des march&#233;s en vendant des ordis avec 256 megs de RAM vous la ramenez moins...



h&#233;h&#233; 

Bon, j'ai rien trouv&#233; d'autre avec du bleu, blanc et pour le rouge, j'ai mon t-shirt portugal.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2006)

*LA FRANCE DOIT GAGNER*
ça permettra d'écouler les stocks de t-shirts à deux étoiles produits en 2002 en prévision d'une victoire certaine...





:rateau:


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé
> 
> Bon, j'ai rien trouvé d'autre avec du bleu, blanc et pour le rouge, j'ai mon t-shirt portugal.


pour le rouge y'avait le meuble ikea dans le fond


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> les "alemands" ont deux "L" même si les italiens leur ont coupé


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2006)

*Pour le vert blanc rouge, j'ai bien une 1664...* 


je ne sais pas si &#231;a le fait ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout faut gagner c'est tout.



Le bon sens, tout simplement.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Héhé
Je rêve ou les réponses au sondage se sont équilibrées ?
Je suis ravi de match en match de trouver mon vote initial toujours plus ridicule, ils vont me faire virer sado-maso !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> H&#233;h&#233;&#8230;
> Je r&#234;ve ou les r&#233;ponses au sondage se sont &#233;quilibr&#233;es ?
> Je suis ravi de match en match de trouver mon vote initial toujours plus ridicule, ils vont me faire virer sado-maso !



Le sondage a chang&#233; de tournure, oui


----------



## Lila (5 Juillet 2006)

VOS GUEULES !!!!!

...vous pouvez pas être contents tout simplement (enfin ceux qui veulent).....et les autres aller se faire voir au Portugal/Brésil......

COCORICO et M******* 


ps: là j'ai fini toutes les bières


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est marrant, &#231;a... J'ai aussi des amis pinzutti...



Les corses, c'est bien connu, sont chatouilleux de la chevrotine et de le goupille ! 



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> VOS GUEULES !!!!!
> 
> ...vous pouvez pas &#234;tre contents tout simplement (enfin ceux qui veulent).....et les autres aller se faire voir au Portugal/Br&#233;sil......
> 
> ...



In houblon veritas !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> VOS GUEULES !!!!!
> 
> ...vous pouvez pas être contents tout simplement (enfin ceux qui veulent).....et les autres aller se faire voir au Portugal/Brésil......
> 
> ...


T'es content quand t'as plus de bières ?


----------



## fredintosh (5 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ps: l&#224; j'ai fini toutes les bi&#232;res


C'est con, hein, dans mon frigo, j'en ai encore 3... (bient&#244;t 2)
Le monde est mal fait...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> VOS GUEULES !!!!!



*OUAH L'AUT', HÉ! IL OSE MÊME PAS LE 7 ROUGE GRAS ITALIQUE*...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juillet 2006)

*PAS DE BURNES !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

On est bien en final c'est ça ?
parce que j'ai pas tous suivi ...


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2006)

en finale oui !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> On est bien en final c'est ça ?
> parce que j'ai pas tous suivi ...



*OUI... ET SI ON LA GAGNE, ON SERA À NOUVEAU TOUS FRÈRES... C'EST PAS BIEN ÇA?...* :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Hé merde j'ai perdu mon pari avec moi même ...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> On est bien en final c'est ça ?
> parce que j'ai pas tous suivi ...



Tourne toi, j't'esplique...

Tu aimes la guyanne, tu vas voyager avec ça, tu vas voir....


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *OUI... ET SI ON LA GAGNE, ON SERA À NOUVEAU TOUS FRÈRES... C'EST PAS BIEN ÇA?...* :love:




*avec les CORSES aussi, tu veux dire ?*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *avec les CORSES aussi, tu veux dire ?*



*J'EN AI BIEN PEUR!!! 'TAIN D'ADÈLE!!!...*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *OUI... ET SI ON LA GAGNE, ON SERA &#192; NOUVEAU TOUS FR&#200;RES... C'EST PAS BIEN &#199;A?...* :love:


Oui bon mais de loin ... 

vbulletin merde un peu, oblig&#233; de taper &#224; la main


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *J'EN AI BIEN PEUR!!! 'TAIN D'ADÈLE!!!...*




*VIVE LA RÉPUBLIQUE !! (sa mère)*

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2006)

Bon, un peu de calme ! 

ici chacun poste et assume ce qu'il &#233;crit : inutile de zoner pendant 2 pages pour gueuler sa r&#233;probation. Je suis certain que tout cela est un malentendu.

Et puis, si chacun se met a &#233;crire en 7 rouge, j'ai bien peur que cela perde de son originalit&#233;...


Vous avez vu, mes aiguilles ?! Efficaces, hein ?!!!


----------



## fredintosh (6 Juillet 2006)

OK, OK, les mots de Momo D ) sont malheureux, mais je ne pense pas que l'intention &#233;tait de blesser, mais plut&#244;t de plaisanter avec un clich&#233;. Enfin, c'est comme &#231;a que je l'avais compris, mais je con&#231;ois que cela ait pu &#234;tre interpr&#233;t&#233; autrement.
Si on pouvait s'indigner de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on &#224; chaque fois qu'on tombe dans certains clich&#233;s vis-&#224;-vis de l'&#233;quipe d'Allemagne (allusions au pass&#233; et &#224; la guerre mondiale), ce serait bien &#233;galement.


Edit : pardon, Amok, j'avais pas vu ta mod&#233;ration effectu&#233;e.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

D'ailleurs en corse il tirait des coups de fusil en l'air tout à l'heure, la corse c'est comme les DOMTOM


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu, mes aiguilles ?! Efficaces, hein ?!!!



Oui très efficace tu me les prêtes ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *VIVE LA RÉPUBLIQUE !! (sa mère)*
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



*OUI! ET VIVE LA FRANCE BLACK BLANC BEURRE ET SALCICIA! *


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu, mes aiguilles ?! Efficaces, hein ?!!!



Tu as besoin de quelque chose de spécial pour dimanche ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *OUI! ET VIVE LA FRANCE BLACK BLANC BEURRE ET SALCICIA! *



SALCICCIA avec deux C ...


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs en corse il tirait des coups de fusil en l'air tout à l'heure, la corse c'est comme les DOMTOM




non, ça c'était pour une question de ... _ah, j'ai pas le droit de le dire ça ? ah non ? ah je dois plus rien dire alors ? ah bon ?! ah bah non, ça ne me dérange pas hein ! Mais non, ça me fait plaisir même... sinon j'ai du jambon, de cochon sauvage fait par Bonacorsi*... ah lui non plus j'en parle pas ? du jambon ou de fran.. ah je dis pas son nom non plus ? ah bon... bah sinon j'ai de l'absinthe de Pontarlier... non pas celle que le monsieur tout bizarre avec ses lunettes de soleil il aime pas... l'autre...  ah ça, je peux ?! vous en prenez un verre ?!! ouais, vous avez raison, parfois on parle trop, on s'emballe et on dit des choses facheuses... pis faut pas parler des gens quand ils sont pas là... ah ? plus là ? ah bah si vous voulez alors..._




enjoy patou ! :love:


----------



## fredintosh (6 Juillet 2006)

Bon, pour reparler de foot  , il me semble que c'est à peu près le même scénario que l'Euro 2000, à savoir 1/2 finale contre le Portugal, et finale contre l'Italie...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, ça c'était pour une question de ... _ah, j'ai pas le droit de le dire ça ? ah non ? ah je dois plus rien dire alors ? ah bon ?! ah bah non, ça ne me dérange pas hein ! Mais non, ça me fait plaisir même... sinon j'ai du jambon, de cochon sauvage fait par Bonacorsi*... ah lui non plus j'en parle pas ? du jambon ou de fran.. ah je dis pas son nom non plus ? ah bon... bah sinon j'ai de l'absinthe de Pontarlier... non pas celle que le monsieur tout bizarre avec ses lunettes de soleil il aime pas... l'autre...  ah ça, je peux ?! vous en prenez un verre ?!! ouais, vous avez raison, parfois on parle trop, on s'emballe et on dit des choses facheuses... pis faut pas parler des gens quand ils sont pas là... ah ? plus là ? ah bah si vous voulez alors..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha bon ? ...


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2006)

La suite, calmement, ici.


----------

